# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Re: SOS - Limbutza sans mandibule - perdue à dourdan 91 le 2

## Kleer

[center:19mahn3o]*  Soulagement, émotion, joie... * 
*Bravo pour la mobilisation,   et plein de bonheur a notre petite débrouillarde (Ah ça on peut le dire !) * [/center:19mahn3o]

----------


## pantitia

que c'est bon de voir ça, elle va enfin pouvoir se reposer  

merci à tous ceux qui ont persévéré..

----------


## sacha1810

Un grand bravo à vous tous et à Limbutza! Quel instinct de survie...
N'ai jamais posté pour ne pas encombrer mais maintenant je peux le dire : quel soulagement et quel bonheur!

----------


## Lili-kat

Très heureux dénouement !
La petite a une force de caractère incroyable
et un bel exemple de ce que l'humain peut produire de meilleur

----------


## shoupie

Des nouvelles fraiches de la petite chipie ?

----------


## cicoux22

Les dernières nouvelles sont sur la page précédente et datent de ce matin, les voiçi :




> Bonjour,
> 
> Hier soir très tard, j'ai quand même incité Limbutza à faire quelques pas hors de la caisse de transport. Elle s'est laissée faire quand je lui ai accroché la laisse. L'extraire de son nid douillet n'a pas été aisé, j'ai pu au moins tester que le collier ne pouvait pas se défaire. Dehors, elle n'a guère avancé, le jardin est éclairé mais de nuit cela a plutôt pour incidence de répandre des tas d'ombres sur la pelouse. Bref je n'ai pas insisté. Retour dans la caisse et bonne nuit ma fifille.
> 
> Ce matin les choses se sont beaucoup mieux passées. Elle n'a rien manifesté quand j'ai mis le mousqueton dans l'anneau du collier et seules quelques petites tractions sur la longe ont vite fait de la faire sortir. Dans le jardin aussi c'était beaucoup mieux mais toujours pas de pipi. Depuis jeudi soir... j'espère qu'elle va faire aujourd'hui ! Elle est encore timide n'avançant que si je la sollicite. Les progrès même petits sont là. Il faut de la patience, et j'en aurais pour deux, je vous le promets !
> 
> Autre avancée... la gamelle posée ce matin au milieu de l'entrée. Elle a fait l'effort de s'y rendre et pendant que je vous écris, la demoiselle avale son repas. Elle a une technique bien à elle pour manger coinçant entre sa langue et le palais la nourriture. Système D ! Petite mère elle fait comme elle peut, mais je trouve qu'elle le fait très bien.
> 
> J'ai bien noté tous les calins et les bisous que chacun me demande de lui faire. Je m'applique sans me forcer à bien remplir la mission... même un peu plus. 
> ...

----------


## maruska

que cela fait du bien de lire ce commentaire! La savoir protégée et au chaud de nouveau...  je décompresse! Grosses caresses à la petite

----------


## flo.

Super ; je vois à peine le bon déroulement de cette histoire ! J'avais arrêté de lire voyant que je ne pouvais aider ! 
Et j'avais trop peur de la suite....
Heureusement ; qu'il y a une entraide formidable pour nos animaux !!!
Aujourd'hui ; on est soulagé pour cette louloute !
et   à tous ceux qui ont participé de près ou de loin !

----------


## MOUNETTE

*Je propose que cette chienne chérie soit la chienne de l'année 2010 ! sur RESCUE...*
*Cela serait superbe pour elle, bien entendu, et pour tout ceux et celles qui ont oeuvré* 
*pour la retrouver, afin de sauver sa VIE. Et ils sont nombreux...*

*Qu'en pensez vous ?*

----------


## rei76

Moi je suis d'accord chienne de l'année 2010 elle le mérite...
Et lénuta serait trés fiere...

----------


## MOUNETTE

*Aller tout le monde, donner votre avis pour la puce et sa Maîtresse !!! MERCIIIIIIIIIIIII*
*Cette chienne, avec sa particularité, nous a tellement touché...*

----------


## fauvia

OUI, OUI ,OUI , 100 X OUI    :Embarrassment: k:  :amour4: 

Qui mieux qu'elle le mériterait ?

Et puis c'est tellement beau ce que vous avez fait pour elle, sans répit pendant tout ce temps !
 :Stick Out Tongue: oignee: 


Pour la solidarité sans frontières que Limbutza a fait naître , un tout grand coup de chapeau     :saute2:   ::   ::

----------


## babille

Elle mérite, c'est certain, elle hors normes et d'un courage et d'une intelligence exceptionnels.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

çà fait quoi de l'élire chienne de l'année 2010  :hein2: 
vu le nombre d'intervenants sur ce post on a bien compris qu'elle est aimée la belle

----------


## EL RANCHO LES CANAILLES

a 100 pour 100 ok pour l élire chienne de l annee

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## cathy83

trop contente de cette excellente nouvelle
 à tous ceux qui se sont mobilisés de près ou de loin - 
une grande chaine de solidarité

----------


## Lili-kat

Les nouvelles de Limbutza font vraiment plaisir  




> çà fait quoi de l'élire chienne de l'année 2010  :hein2: 
> vu le nombre d'intervenants sur ce post on a bien compris qu'elle est aimée la belle


Ben oui, pas besoin de titre honorifique
Soyons comme eux, restons simples

----------


## MOUNETTE

*  Cela fait un plus, de la joie, une idée pour la belle perdue et retrouvée, la joie de sa Maîtresse, et de la joie*
*pour nous tous et toutes, enfin j'ose le croire. C'est simple, c'est bon, c'est pour mettre à l'honneur la puce*
*et tout ceux qui ont chercher et chercher pour enfin trouver ! Ce n'est que du bonheur pour RESCUE, un évenement* *formidable, la petite étant quand même un cas a part, on ne peut l'ignorer.*
*Pourquoi ? Mais pourquoi pas tout simplement ! Ce qui vient de se produire est fabuleux compte tenue*
*de la particularité de la belle, et de toutes les choses qui auraient pu arriver justement. Il s'agit là d'une chose tout a fait* *gratuite, que du bon mais c'est tout, juste avant NOEL.*
*Je suis certaine qu'une tête bien pensante sur ce site, va faire quelque chose qui sort de l'ordinaire pour cet évenement.*
*Evidement que tous les autres compte, bien entendu. Mais pourquoi pas relevé cet évenement haut et fort qui vient* *de se produire sur RESCUE !!!! C'est tout. Qu'ai-je a y gagner, rien, tout, avec déjà tous ceux*
*et celles qui viennent de donner leur aval. Aller les garçons, les filles donnez votre avis, pour que ce soit*
*la fête sur RESCUE  ses rescueriens et rescueriennes !!!* *Un peu de simplicité et de bonheur c'est TOUT.*

----------


## beautycoco

je donne ma voix aussi et pi tiens! celle de mes 36 colocataires aussi...

----------


## Tachka

Tout ce que je souhaite c'est surtout que tout ceux qui sont perdus aient la même chance qu'elle. Elle nous a tenue en haleine derrière nos ordis, mais ceux qui sont à mettre à l'honneur, ce sont toutes les personnes qui ont uvré pour qu'elle là où elle est maintenant


  Je croise les doigts pour tout les autres et en particulier pour lui et sa maîtresse qui se fait un sang d'encre 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/centre-...28-t259452.htm

----------


## artmanie

bravo pour Limbutza.
Et maintenant on fait quoi? La puce cherche encore des adoptants?

----------


## Fréde

> J'ai super bien mangé ce soir et j'crois bien que je vais piquer un p'tit roupillon.
> 
> C'est vrai que le ventre plein, un bon coussin et des radiateurs qui fonctionnent ... ça aide !!
> 
> Léchouilles les copains !
> 
> Limbutza

----------


## Lili-kat

Qu'elle est belle

----------


## louloutte82

quel soulagement de la savoir enfin au chaud et en sécurité!!!

merci à vous!

----------


## doggymiss

ça fait plaisir cette photo   :ange2:

----------


## HAWKEYE

En effet!    ::   :amour3:

----------


## sabine74

Les nouvelles font chauds au coeur et on ne se lasse pas.
Voir Limbutza au chaud, sur la dernière photo, est tout simplement un vrai bonheur tout comme  de lire les commentaires de sa FA.
Nous attendons encore et toujours des nouvelles fraiches, accompagnées bien sur de photos si cela est possible.
Quelle joie pour cette chienne...

----------

Que du bonheur!!!

----------


## Nicole61

Certe, je répète mais ... qu'elle est belle !

Bien, maintenant, on fait quoi pour elle ?

FA ? adoptant définitif ? Quels sont les critères impératifs pour l'accueillir notre belle roumaine ?

 ::    si tu savais comme on t'aime Limbutza !

----------


## la mère michèle

Ha ! enfin !une petite photo de la belle ....ça fait plaisir de la voir se reposer ....
j'avais hâte de la revoir plus calme et bien ....encore quelques unes ,ce serait bien ,....après ,promis ,on vous laisse tranquille ,le temps de remettre tout en place ....car ,enfin,la pauvre ,si elle n'a pas fait ses besoins depuis jeudi ,c'est qu'elle doit être tout chamboulée la mignone ...
juste de temps en temps ,des nouvelles et une petite photo de son évolution .....pour nous tous ,c'est vrai ça! c'est qu'on s'y attaché ,nous,depuis 1 mois ....
Et aussi une très grosse pensée pour tout les autres chiens perdus ,échapés,volés....qui n'ont pas eu la chance de la même mobilisation que la Jolie ....je pense particulièrement à un copain roumain ,qui s'est échappé quasiment à la même époque ....on avait promis de retrouver Limbutza et ensuite de s'occuper de lui ....qu'en est-il ?
En tout cas Bravo pour ce dénouement heureux ....

----------


## Nicole61

Oui, merci pour les nouvelles prochaines ! on en est avide ! On l'a tant tattendue Limbutza ! 
 :amour:   Lenuta ! Tu vois, tu va bien !    ::

----------


## Lenuta

Bonjour à tous,


J'ai manqué hier à Bucarest, je suis allée au refuge.

Mais,
j'avoue que j'ai passé 1 mois pour perte de tension Limbutza, je me
sentais coupable pour cela, j'ai souffert en silence, je ne dis pas à personne
mes souffrances.

Maintenant, vous savez Limbutza est sûr, j'ai craqué.

Toute la tension Je me sentais épuisé et très mauvaise.

Lorsque
j'ai appris que Limbutza a été trouvé, nous savons comment réagir, j'a pleuré et hereux, j'a été capables de sortir dans
la rue se disent à tout le monde: LIMBUTZA a été salvé.

Je suis très heureux.

Quand je suis allé en retraite, il me manquait Limbutza, nous savons qu'il est perdu et nous avons beaucoup souffert.

Limbutza fille, Georgiana est déjà allé en France, mais mon fils est resté Limbutza, Georgel, lui mon angoisse.

Georgel j'ai pris dans mes bras et j'ai pleuré, j'ai parlé avec lui et je lui ai dit que sa mère a perdu en France.

Je ne sais pas si Georgel compris, mais me lécher le visage. Il voulait m'encourager.

J'ai regardé Georgel comme un saint, il resta dans la famille, je Limbutza.

Maintenant que esta après la tempête, j'ai besoin de se rassembler et mon dos.

Je remercie tout le monde, je pense que tout le monde avait la forme même mauvaise comme je l'ai fait.

Je sais que nous étions tous au pouvoir et vous étiez avec moi, vous avez des dons pour les chiens abri. Chacun d'entre vous ont apporté quelque chose, d'autres sur terre, d'autres à l'ordinateur, d'autres ont fait des dons.

Il s'agissait d'une chaîne de solidarité et de l'amous fantastique.

C'est incroyable à quel point nous nous sommes joints Limbutza Star.

Des
millions a tous et des millions de merci  pour les chiens abri qui
sont intelligents, beaux et pleins d'amour, comme Limbutza Star.

----------


## Anaïs

j'avais lu la bonne nouvelle mais pas encore répondu, bravo à tous ceux qui se sont mobilisés  :amour:

----------


## bagatelle

Killy, MERCI d'avoir crée rescue, outil merveilleux qui a permis la création d'une chaîne de solidarité formidable pour Limbutza. Elle a été retrouvée en partie et surtout grâce à toi

----------


## Anaïs

n'exagère pas   ::  

la mobilisation a certainement eu un petit coup de pouce grâce a RESCUE (bien qu'en fait je suis même pas sûre, l'équipe principale se connaissait peut-être déjà avant ?) mais c'est en tout cas surtout grâce à eux que Limbutza a été retrouvée, certainement pas à moi    ::  

en tout cas, cette chienne est étonnante.  :amour: 
elle fait partie des warriors comme on en voit pas souvent   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

On se rend compte surtout qu'internet et tous les moyens actuels(impression des affiches par ex) servent à sauver des gens, des animaux
Je ne reviens pas sur tous les intervenants qui ont fait qu'on peut regarder cette belle chienne se reposer sur un coussin   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## MOUNETTE

> Killy, MERCI d'avoir crée rescue, outil merveilleux qui a permis la création d'une chaîne de solidarité formidable pour Limbutza. Elle a été retrouvée en partie et surtout grâce à toi



*Je déclare sollenellement LUNBUTZA chienne de l'année 2010.* 
*Cette jolie demoiselle a été retrouvée grâce a tout ceux qui se sont mobilisés pour elle, affiches, déplacements,  recherches diverses, messages diffusés sur plusieurs sites, téléphone..*
*interêt général ! voyance cartes, pendule,  Personnel des Autoroutes, tout ceux et celles qui sont restés dans l'ombre, et qui* *ont donné de leurs temps aussi !!! et bien entendu notre FORUM a tous RESCUE.*

*Merci à FAUVIA - BABILLE - LESCURESDUVALLON - BEAUTYCOCO d'avoir joué le jeux instantanément,*
*avec joie, dynamisme et simplicité, d'avoir joué le jeux...Merci*
*Que c'est bon, il y a des moments comme cela !!     C'est vrai que du bonheur !*
*La photo de la puce sur son coussin est magnifique ! Merci à sa FA... vous méritez du repos maintenant.*
*Et voilà à présent, il faut continuer pour les autres bien entendu.*

----------


## calibou

Merci pour cette photo qui nous met tout simplement du baume au coeur !

----------


## MOUNETTE

Oui c'est vrai calibou TOUT SIMPLEMENT ...Vous avez raison

----------


## bagatelle

Et si je vous disais que maintenant c'est direct moi qui vais donner de mes nouvelles ?

Ben
oui, à force et à mesure de me dire que je suis une star, je finis par
y croire un peu !! 3ème nuit au chaud. Ma foi ce n'est pas désagréable.
Ce matin après la gamelle j'ai eu droit à quelques morceaux de gruyère.
Ce n'est pas toujours facile d'attraper mais j'y arrive. Je coince ma
patte sous ma langue et hop, avalé le fromage.

Je veux dire à
Lénuta ma maman roumaine qu'il ne faut pas qu'elle s'inquiéte pour moi.
Je suis encore bien timide dans cette maison qui m'abrite mais tous les
jours je fais un petit pas pour vivre normalement. Hier soir j'ai fait
enfin le pipi... ENORME pipi dans le jardin comme une grande. 

Je vais me faire belle car cet après midi, j'ai des copines qui viennent me voir. C'est super de se sentir aimée !!

Léchouilles à vous tous !!

----------

Merci pour ces photos et les nouvelles     Ca fait tellement de bien de la voir au chaud à ne plus errer sans but.
La douce doit certainement destresser, plus besoin de chercher sa nourriture, elle vient à elle, un lit bien sec et sécurisant, plus de danger, elle peut dormir paisiblement.

Merci à dominique de prendre aussi soin d'elle mais cela ne pouvait être autrement     Et bonjour aux copines visiteuses ! Copines humaines je suppose donc pas de caresses à elle hein !

----------


## MOUNETTE

C'est une excellent idée !! que vous avez là bagatelle !! Merci pour ces jolies photos.

----------


## bagatelle

L'idée n'est pas de moi mais de sa famille d'accueil qui donne des nouvelles, je ne fais que transmettre

----------


## Fréde

> C'est la première fois que ma tata me vois ainsi, allongée de cette façon dans ma caisse. 
> 
> Lénuta, petite maman Roumaine, tu vois qu'il ne faut plus avoir peur pour moi...

----------

question toute bête , mais je ne me souviens pas avoir lu qque chose à propos de ça : 

il manque à Limbutza la mandibule complète ? est ce qu'il y a qqe chose à faire pour remédier à ça ? 

en tout cas elle a appris à gérer ce manque , et se sert de sa patte , c'est malin !!

----------


## sm

C'est trop joli !!!

S;o)

----------


## Tachka

Ça fait un bien fou de voir ces photos... et à chaque fois une grosse émotion, presque du mal à se dire "ouf, c'est enfin fini d'avoir le cur battant derrière l'écran"
 Mille mercis encore de si bien vous occuper d'elle.
   Tellement, tellement heureuse aussi pour Lénuta

----------


## Ugann

BRAVO !!!

Quelle magnifique nouvelle, quel soulagement, quelle fin !!!

Je n'ai pas de mots si ce n'est de remercier toute l'équipe qui s'est mobilisée sur le terrain et cette magnifique chaîne de solidarité créée grâce à Rescue.

J'ai, toutefois, une pensée pour Grisou qui, je l'espère, aura la même chance.

----------


## pionpion

:applause2:   Merci d'avoir retrouvé la belle Limbutza,   :applause2:

----------


## beautycoco

> Envoyé par bagatelle
> 
> Killy, MERCI d'avoir crée rescue, outil merveilleux qui a permis la création d'une chaîne de solidarité formidable pour Limbutza. Elle a été retrouvée en partie et surtout grâce à toi 
> 
> 
> 
> *Je déclare sollenellement LUNBUTZA chienne de l'année 2010.* 
> *Cette jolie demoiselle a été retrouvée grâce a tout ceux qui se sont mobilisés pour elle, affiches, déplacements, recherches diverses, messages diffusés sur plusieurs sites, téléphone..*
> *interêt général ! voyance cartes, pendule, Personnel des Autoroutes, tout ceux et celles qui sont restés dans l'ombre, et qui* *ont donné de leurs temps aussi !!! et bien entendu notre FORUM a tous RESCUE.*
> ...






Merci mais je n ai pas fait grand chose et je tiens a remercier alizea16 car c est elle qui m a mise au courant,

Merci a toutes les personnes qui ont oeuvré sans relache sur le terrain.Je suis super emue de voir les photos et les nouvelles de "limbutza star" comme dit si bien lenuta.

----------


## shoupie

JE VIENS DE LIRE SUR LE FORUM DE L'ARCHE AVANT QU'IL SOIT CLOS QUE LIMBUTZA ETAIT ADOPTEE.

EST CE VRAI ?

----------


## bagatelle

Je pense que si c'était le cas, Clopotel France serait la première à l'annoncer. Beaucoup de désitératas sur Limbutza sur ce forum, et très peu d'efficacité...

----------


## shoupie

Désolée, je ne voulais pas faire de polémique sur ce forum mais seulement me renseigner.

Pas besoin, de mon point de vue extérieur, de ce commentaire, je voulais une info..... point.

Petite Limbutza on t'aime très fort.

 ::   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je pense que l'adoption viendra plus tard et c'est peut être mieux ainsi
Car son sauvetage a crée une si grande émotion que cette chienne pourrait être adoptée dans le même élan et il faut prendre en compte son handicap
Je pense que la laisser se reposer ainsi que toutes les personnes qui ont oeuvré pour la retrouver est le mieux qui soit pour l'instant
Sa famille adoptive se présentera tout simplement et avec beaucoup d'amour....................
On a lu des sauvetages pour faire venir des chiens d'Espagne qui mobilisaient énormément de gens et une fois les chiens arrivés en France  :hein2: 
Alors patientions et la nouvelle de son adoption sera la plus belle des nouvelles  :amour3:

----------


## nirva_nana

Merci pour ces nouvelles et les belles photos de la puce , qui est bien au chaud maintenant

----------


## bagatelle

Photos prise cet après-midi.
Désolée, impossible de la prendre sans le flash.
Elle est super choyée là où elle est.
Une vraie princesse.
Vraiment zen.

----------

Question bête: elle a quoi à l'oreille?

----------

Très belles photos et on voit sans aucun doute que la doucette est détendue    Elle est vraiment superbe, une belle fourrure couleur fauve   
A son oreille c'est une plaque d'identification ?

----------


## bagatelle

Oui, les chiens en ont souvent chez Lenuta. Nous les faisons retirer par la suite car elles sont inutiles à partir du moment où les chiens qui arrivent en France sont pucés.

----------


## vidau fabienne

JE  voudrais savoir sur les photos de l affiche ! elle avait quelle age la puce  ce n est plus du tout la meme chienne !! elle est toute fine sur les photos  on parlait de 10 kgs  la on sent une chienne bien trapue, charpentée, costaud presque grassouillette   :amour4:   ::    a moins que ce soit mon ecran d ordi (on m en a preté un style ecran de minitel )   :lol2:  le mien a rendu l ame   :lol2:  qu est ce que je rale de pas pouvoir voir correctement  toutes les jolies photos des loulous qui passent sur le site en ce moment !! tout est tres foncé !!je vois que la miss est sorti de son petit coin !! l integration a l air de bien se faire  je suis heureuse pour vous ! la confiance est en train de se mettre en place !!peut etre  que dans  sa tete son cerveau votre odeur  lui reste de son periple !! elle l a peut etre retrouvé si vous avez ete en contact  assez proche avant de l attraper ( non non  vous sentez tres bon je vous rassure  !!! a pas peur    ::   )ca fait du bien merci! d avoir cru en la capacité de survie de la puce

----------

Quand elle vagabondait, cela lui a peut être servi à éviter le tir de chasseurs

----------


## babille

Ce sont les photos au flash qui donnent l'impression qu'elle est plus foncée.
Elle n'ai pas amaigrie du tout mais elle n'est quand même pas grassouillette.
C'est surement son poil d'hiver qui donne cette impression.
Son poil est superbe et très doux.   ::

----------


## babille

[flash=445,364:1nnc32tf]http://www.youtube.com/v/S7uPc2eGRVY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0&border=1[/flash:1nnc32tf]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7uPc2eGRVY

[flash=445,364:1nnc32tf]http://www.youtube.com/v/p7AKOvKNL7U&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0&border=1[/flash:1nnc32tf]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7AKOvKNL7U

----------


## idéfix

je viens de me rendre compte que le post de sauvetage de Limbutza
a été vu plus de 35000 fois!!!!!!!!!!
pas étonnant que ton écran ait laché Fabienne

----------


## sm

Ben maintenant on peut lâcher les larmes de bonheurs ... destress...  
Merci merci encore ... tout simplement... pour la belle..  

S;o)

----------


## beautycoco

que d emotion en regardant les videos, la chanson de la video 2 est tres bien choisie.Merci encore pour elle, on la sent vraiment chouchoutee, c est que du bonheur

----------


## vidau fabienne

quand je pense que bonne poire je l ai payé 300 euros y a 3 ans ! qui m a vanté tout un tas de trucs a la fin du compte garantie 3 ans et remplacé par un  neuf si en panne dans les  3 ans ! sauf que garanti jusqu au 4 nov et il m a laché 15 jour apres   :lol2:  !!c est enorme 35000 visites je sais pas si paris hilton fait aussi bien   :bisous2:

----------


## Tachka

Quelle émotion en voyant ces photos et vidéos!
 Je pense aussi  à Lénuta qui doit être tellement heureuse de les voir...

----------


## vidau fabienne

je viens de me rendre compte que je pouvais voir les videos !! mon dieu la 2 eme je vois pas gd chose vu la luminosité de mon equipement actuel mais bon mon gd chouchou julien m a bien fait ressentir tout ce qui se passe!  d ailleurs il me semble que le clip original de cette chanson etait faite avec des especes de loups ou du moins des huskys peut etre !! j adore cette chanson ! elle veut dire tellement de choses que l on soit a 4 ou 2 pattes   :bisous2:

----------


## isabelle

Des vidéos remplies de douceur, d'amour et de tendresse, merci de nous faire partager quelques moments de la vie enfin heureuse de Limbutza, et merci a la merveilleuse famille qui l'acceuil.

----------


## mincar

rhoooo  merci pour ces si belles vidéos !!!! 
si émouvantes....
des larmes pleins les yeux....
merci merci merci  
pleins de caresses à la belle ! 
On peut tout lire dans ces yeux ....
Suis toute émue...

----------


## kelly80

c'est vraiment super pour elle!! Bravo

désole de plomber l'ambiance..
dans l'équipe de recherche y aurait il des personnes du 93, prête à nous aider à retrouver Merce ou des conseils à nous donner (quand on voit votre résultat..ça donne envie de connaitre cette joie  :amour:  )...
http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... 259806.htm

aidez  nous/moi...ça fait telment mal de la savoir seule et perdue...aprés avoir pris soin d'elle en fa...
 ::

----------


## BA 61

> c'est vraiment super pour elle!! Bravo
> 
> désole de plomber l'ambiance..
> dans l'équipe de recherche y aurait il des personnes du 93, prête à nous aider à retrouver Merce ou des conseils à nous donner (quand on voit votre résultat..ça donne envie de connaitre cette joie  :amour:  )...
> http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... 259806.htm
> 
> aidez  nous/moi...ça fait telment mal de la savoir seule et perdue...aprés avoir pris soin d'elle en fa...


Il faut vraiment que vous insistiez sur la diffusion de l'information auprès des mairies, vétos, gendarmeries, fourrières... et surtout mettre des affiches sur un périmètre le plus vaste possible à partir du lieu de la disparition, c'est à chaque fois sur un coup de fil que nous avons pu relocaliser la puce. Lorsque nous l'avons perdue de vue pendant près de 15 jours c'est parce que l'espace où elle s'était réfugié n'était pas couvert par les affiches. Et un chien peut se déplacer très vite et loin 
Bon courage et ne baissez pas les bras

----------


## jagroux

Elle est belle, touchante, attendrissante..........

Quel bonheur de la savoir à l'abri    :Embarrassment: k:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## manhattan

des videos qui donnent les larmes aux yeux

merci pour toutes ces nouvelles

----------


## Siouxie

Qu'est-ce qu'elle est trognonne...par encore très rassurée, elle se demande ou elle est et ce qui se passe mais entouré de tendresse comme cela, elle va s'épanouir de jour en jour...Il faut quand même dire que son handicap l'a rend hyper mimi et attachante...

----------


## HYOKO

Moi aussi j'en ai les larmes aux yeux d'avoir vu ces vidéos. Que de tendresse

----------


## Lenuta

j'a larmex en yers de hereux.
Pupa mama Limbutza

----------


## babille

Tu vois Lénuta qu'elle va trouver les bonheur ici.  :amour:   ::   ::   :amour: 
Elle est entourée de douceur, ne t'inquiète pas pour elle.   ::

----------


## fauvia

"plus ça rate, plus on a de chance que ça marche" super vrai dans ce cas-ci, hein Babille ?!

Merci pour ces photos, ces vidéos : j'ai l'impression que Limbutza est un peu MA chienne, et je crois ne pas être la seule dans ce cas !    :lol2: 
elle a fait battre bien des coeurs, cette petite chipie !
On  ne se lasse pas de toutes ces nouvelles si réconfortantes !  :merci: 
J'espère que 30millions d'amis lui consacrera un reportage    ::

----------


## babille

> "plus ça rate, plus on a de chance que ça marche" super vrai dans ce cas-ci, hein Babille ?!


Les Shadoks sont de fins penseurs.   ::

----------


## bagatelle

*Cool*


Limbutza Aujourd'hui à 12:53Et vous cet après midi, vous faites quoi ? Moi ce sera sieste devant la télé

----------


## lakota03

allez limbutza fais moi une place:j'arrive!

----------


## bagatelle

> allez limbutza fais moi une place:j'arrive!

----------


## jhon

Limbutza de plus en plus à l'aise..

----------

roooooooooooooooo   ça donne des envies de   :bisous2:  :bisous2:   sur ce joli bedou
plein de gratouilles à toi ma jolie

----------


## shoupie

Génial petite Limbutza profite de ton bonheur et de la chaleur d'un foyer tu le mérites ma douce

 :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------

Quel bonheur cette photo

----------


## zorkita

Que ça fait plaisir à voire cette dernière photo  , j'espère qu'à présent elle comprendra vite que son nouveau chez elle est un nid douillet entouré d'amour et de calins et qu'elle n'a plus besoin d'y partir.

----------


## HYOKO

Oui tout plein de gros bisous sur ton joli petit bedon, ma belle Limbutza 

Ca fait plaisir de voir Limbutza faire sa pin-up !

----------


## maruska

C'est çà le bonheur jolie Limbutza!  Profite bien de ta nouvelle vie... laisse-toi aimer et cajoler, tu l'as bien mérité!

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Très à l'aise la petite sauvageonne !!!! _ 
_elle a le sens du confort primaire : moelleux + chaleur + (surtout ??) ventre bien rempli.... Et la sécurité, loin de la fuite solitaire en campagne hostile...... !!!_

_Mais.... sa beauté   (regard, poils, ...) n'a pas besoin de colifichets !!! Quand sera-t-elle délivrée de son affreuse boucle d'oreille.... ???_

----------


## cc2004

trop mimi, elle est belle. On a tellement envie de la câliner.

----------


## babille

> _Mais.... sa beauté   (regard, poils, ...) n'a pas besoin de colifichets !!! Quand sera-t-elle délivrée de son affreuse boucle d'oreille.... ???_


Tu fais bien d'en parler nous envisagions de la remplacer par un diamant.   ::

----------


## Isabel31

Je suis contente pour Limbutza. Je ne sais si cela a été cité, mais j'ai découvert le post de sa fille par hasard :
http://rescue.forumactif.com/chiots-f63 ... r+allemand

qui est très belle également !    ::    Et elle attend une famille   :amour:

----------


## shoupie

> Envoyé par MOUNINOX
> 
> _Mais.... sa beauté   (regard, poils, ...) n'a pas besoin de colifichets !!! Quand sera-t-elle délivrée de son affreuse boucle d'oreille.... ???_ 
> 
> 
> Tu fais bien d'en parler nous envisagions de la remplacer par un diamant.


Oh oui ma nouvelle môman pourquoi tu ne m'offres pas une boucle en diamant je suis la reine de rescue alors ....

 ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

une autre louloute sans nom vient d etre recuperé aujourdh ui  par sapeur et laser et j ai cru comprendre que l equipe de clopotel a ete  tres presente  je ne sais pas si c est physiquement ou moralement mais ce soir la louloute apres avoir passé 6 mois sur une  aire de station service d autoroute (decidement ca leur plait =  :lol2:  :lol2:   ), va enfin dormir au chaud    ::

----------


## kitchoupi

les films sont en train de charger, je n'ai vu que les 4 premières secondes du premier et je vois déjà tout flou...ça promet...

  Limbutza, tu n'imagines même pas le nombre de palpitations cardiaques que tes péripéties ont entraîné, c'est incroyable!

----------


## nirva_nana

Quelle bouille

----------


## vidau fabienne

j avais pas vu la photo de la chienne sauvage   :lol2:   sur le dos    ::   ::   ben ma belle tu comprends peut etre mieux le roumain que le francais mais le langage des mains pour les papouilles sur le bidon la je crois que t a bien compris !! bises ma belle

----------


## rozenn

> *Cool*
> 
> 
> Limbutza Aujourd'hui à 12:53Et vous cet après midi, vous faites quoi ? Moi ce sera sieste devant la télé


  ::   ::   ::   quels progrès!!!

----------


## Lenuta

Je regarde films Limbutza.

Je regarde et pleure .....

Limbutza est timide et doux.

Je regarde et pleure .....

C'est super.

Merci beaucoup Vous avez trouvé Limbutza.


Je suis maintenant très fort avec mes chiens. Mais en Roumanie il ya beaucoup de chiens qui ont besoin d'aide.

Moi,
si j'avais possibilité serait arrêter tous les chiens, mais même si on
leur donne à chaque chien pour adoption, aller à une partie de mon
cur, je sais que ce sera mieux dans les familles.

Je préfère me haïssent, mais je sais que mes enfants de 4 pieds sont heureux et aimé.

Peut-être
quand je serai vieux, je vis avec des chiens dans le refuge, je vais
boire un café le matin et j'ai regardé mes chiens.

Ce n'est qu'un rêve peut devenir réalité un jour.

Limbutza, j'espère qu'un jour vous voir et vous embrasser encore.

Je regarde et pleure ..... bonheur

----------


## shoupie

On vous embrasse Lenuta et vous souhaitent bon courage. Faites pleins de caresses à vos toutous pour nous.

 :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## vidau fabienne

merci lenuta de nous ouvrir votre coeur et de le donner a vos loulous limbutza a eu beaucoup de chance elle a ete sauvé deux fois  par vous en lui ouvrant votre refuge et votre maison et en france par des gens formidables !! je ne sais pas ou sera l avenir de la puce mais une chose est sure en la laissant venir en france, vous saviez que ce serait plus facile  pour elle de vivre tranquille , loin des bousculades et peut etre des bagarres avec les autres chiens , que la puce pourrait avoir ses petits repas seule sans le stress !! la coquine a  un peu changé les plans !!tout ceci vous redonne l espoir et l envie de vous battre pour les autres et nul doute qu en france si un autre loulou  roumain doit avoir besoin  a son tour de soins ou d un peu plus de tranquillité , les gens seront pres a l accueillir   :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## idéfix

Lénuta vous êtes très touchante

----------


## iza29

a quand une rencontre pour feter cette victoire, j'aimerai tant rencontrer cette tite puce

mille merci encore une fois (et pas le dernière) pour vos mobilisation, et prières

----------


## adou54

Je suit ce post depuis le début en silence ( comme beaucoup    ::   ) 
Mais là impossible de resté muette ... Mille bravo et mille merci pour votre engagement et votre détermination pour tout ceux qui se sont mobilisé ..
Mille merci à la Fa pour ses photos sublime qui mettent les larme au yeux ..
Et merci à Limbutza d'être resté en vie, de s'être battue pour survivre dans cette endroit inconnu et difficile

Plein de papouille à la belle .. Et je lui souhaite tout le bonheur du monde tu le mérite amplement    ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> 3Et vous cet après midi, vous faites quoi ? Moi ce sera sieste devant la télé


Normal, un mois sans télé çà manque  :lol2: 

Lenuta vous êtes formidable

----------


## babille

> Et vous cet après midi, vous faites quoi ? Moi ce sera sieste devant la télé
> 			
> 		
> 
> Normal, un mois sans télé çà manque  :lol2:


  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## vidau fabienne

je sais que les gens qui ont participé au plus pres au sauvetage de la puce !!et qui ont ete  sans arret a l affichage ,  aux envois de mails , aux rondes de jour, de nuit enfin !tous ces gens formidables  qui ont du mettre  leur vie de famille et leurs activités en sommeil pendant un mois  est ce qu on aura un jour l occasion de voir leurs visages une petite photo de groupe avec la louloute pour finaliser l histoire avec un grand H !on sait bien que dans la vraie PA , les heures passées aupres de loulous ne se comptent pas , que les heures de gloire , les lauriers , les victoires sur le mauvais sort on ne s en vante pas et que c est un travail de l ombre mais sachez que  vous meritez  comme la louloute d avoir votre photo sur ce post !!! je connais des maris , des femmes , des enfants qui ont du manger de la limbutza tous les jours   :lol2:  :lol2:  :humour:  :bisous2:

----------


## beautycoco

> Je suis contente pour Limbutza. Je ne sais si cela a été cité, mais j'ai découvert le post de sa fille par hasard :
> http://rescue.forumactif.com/chiots-f63 ... r+allemand
> 
> qui est très belle également !    Et elle attend une famille  :amour:



Comme j ai dit sur le post de georgiana, sa fille, meme si ca ne parait pas evident, ne pourrait on pas essayer de les faire adopter ensemble, ce serait chouette pour elles et comme je pense que lenuta serait heureuse

----------


## vidau fabienne

alors la ce serait le miracle    ::   elle se ressemble les 2 louloutes   :amour4:

----------


## Siouxie

Bon alors, la photo du jour, ça va être quoi ?....Limbutza les 4 pattes en l'air ??

----------


## bagatelle

Patience, ce sera Limbutza en plein salto arrière sur le lit

----------


## mamounette54

Maman, je suis très contente de te savoir au chaud et entourée d'affection et de soins, moi je vais très bien,je suis dans une super famille d'accueil et peut être un jour nous nous reverrons.

merci à ta gentille famille

----------


## vidau fabienne

qu est ce que c est    ::

----------


## shoupie

Merci pour ce petit moment de poésie et de douceur mamounette. Cela fait tant de bien et elle est si belle la petite georgiana.

Je ne comprends pas non plus pourquoi Limbutza est dans les adoptés   :suspect:

----------


## vidau fabienne

ici c est les adoptés et sortis d affaires les loulous pezrdus et retrouvés y passent !notre buster y a eu droit  il y a 3 semaines environ

----------


## mamounette54

> qu est ce que c est


Georgiana est la fille de Limbutza, c'était ma façon de dire que je suis heureuse de ce dénouement

----------


## GUIGUIPSE

quelle magnifique histoire    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

ah mais  je sais que la petite puce c est la fiffille a limbutza " je voulais juste dire"  qu est ce que c est beau " j ai trouve que le coeur pour l exprimer bon allez je vais bosser   :bisous2:  :lol2:

----------


## fauvia

> a quand une rencontre pour feter cette victoire, j'aimerai tant rencontrer cette tite puce
> 
> mille merci encore une fois (et pas le dernière) pour vos mobilisation, et prières


OH  oui, ce serait super  une journée Limbutza, où on pourrait voir la puce et la super équipe qui s'est tant dévouée pour elle  !  :amour3:

----------


## Tachka

Si cela se réalise, prenez plein de photos en pensant à celles et ceux qui sont trop loin.

----------


## Wilo

Elle est superbe la louve   , bravo à tous

----------


## bagatelle

Coucou,

Il faut que je vous dise dans cette maison qui
mhéberge il y a dautres animaux. Samedi, Tata Miss-2pattes mavait
juste présenté le plus petit chien encore plus petit que moi. Ça na
pas duré longtemps car il faisait le Casanova en essayant de mettre sa
patte sur mon dos. Tata était plutôt mécontente, du coup il sest
retrouvé en prison dans le chenil. Elle lui a dit que c'était la place
des violeurs ou en instance de le devenir... Je n'ai pas tout compris à
ce charabia, j'apprends doucement le Français !!

Hier soir
jétais allongée sur le gros coussin et tata a fait rentrer les autres,
un par un. Je nétais pas rassurée car le premier je crois bien quil
faisait 4 mètres de haut. En plus il agitait tellement la queue en me
voyant que jai cru quil y avait une tempête de force 4. Du coup je
lui ai fait un drôle de sourire en plissant le nez, juste histoire de
lui montrer que javais au moins des dents en haut, à défaut du reste.
Tata est arrivée et lui a dit daller à sa place. Puis les autres sont
venus mais ceux là ne mont même pas regardée. Enfin Casanova aurait
bien voulu mais il a filé direct sur son fauteuil et Tata lui a dit
qu'il serait bien qu'il y reste s'il ne voulait pas revivre l'univers
carcéral ! Bref tout le monde sest couché, et du coup je nai pas
dormi dans ma caisse cette nuit. Ce matin quand tata sest levée et est
arrivée vers moi jétais si contente que jai balancé la queue de
droite et de gauche. Cétait la fête ! Un petit tour dans le jardin,
puis la gamelle enfin ça jai déjà raconté hier. Ça roule !

@+ les copains !!

----------

Difficile d'en vouloir à Casanova, Limbutza est tellement mignonne    Mais il devra se tenir sage, sinon c'est la miss qui va refaire son "sourire" et le remettre à sa place  

Encore merci de donner des nouvelles, ça fait tellement plaisir...

----------

La douce semble s'acclimater plus vite qu'on l'espérait

----------


## maruska

ces nouvelles journalières écrites avec humour et tendresse nous font tellement de bien. On rit sans arrière pensée...la belle est bien là, au chaud dans sa couette, la nuit peut bien venir, on peut se détendre en l'imaginant.  :essuie:

----------


## shana0605

Encore bravo pour cette incroyable mobilisation,je viens de venir voir un peu les nouvelles,craignant une mauvaise et puis non tout est bien qui fini bien.

C'est une sacrée coquine cette miss et elle est vraiment trèèèès belle...   ::  

Bonne vie d'amour a toi petite princesse.

----------


## breton67

pauvre Casanova !  j aime votre façon de nous faire partager cettebelle et nouvelle vie de Limbutza

----------


## Lili-kat

Avec ce récit on imagine la scène   et même à distance, on devient familier de Limbutza et de toute sa famille.
Pauvre casanova, j'espère qu'il a eu double ration de câlin en compensation. Sacré Limbutza, c'est une "bourotte des coeurs"

----------


## vidau fabienne

ben dis donc la gde sauvage a l air de se laisser apprivoiser bien plus vite qu on ne l aurait cru !! alors si j ai biehn compris !! elle dort plus dans sa cage ? elle dort avec les autres !!!   :merci:  les loulous d integrer la puce petit a petit !! c est quoi le monstre de 4 m de haut  :lol2:  :lol2:  apres on dit que les marseillais exagerent tout !   ::   casanova on comprend ta tentative de drague ( sur un malentendu ca aurait pu marcher mais madame n est pas celle qu on croit alors va falloir  la jouer plutot romeo sous le balcon   :lol2:  je croyais que les filles de l est cherchaient des namoureux souvent en france   :humour:   a priori c est pas le cas de la miss   :etonne2:  :bisous2:

----------


## Lili-kat

Fabienne

----------


## rea

que du bonheur de lire ce post  :amour:

----------


## beautycoco

ca fait du bien d avoir des nouvelles de la belle, quelle adaptation! magnifique

----------


## fauvia

C'est vrai, on ne se lasse pas de lire de si bonnes nouvelles : c'est le moment tendresse du jour   :amour3: 
Ca fait tellement de bien, à côté de tous ces drames qu'on découvre tous les jours 
Continue à nous parler de ta nouvelle vie, Limbutza    ::   ::

----------


## bagatelle

Coucou les copains

Hier je vous racontais ma rencontre avec les autres chiens de la maison... Vous croyez peut-être que c'était tout ? Ben NON !!
Le
soir, tous bien alignés devant la télé, le ventre plein... qu'est ce
que je vois arriver ? The CHAT. Je ne l'avais pas encore aperçu
celui-là. Pour tout vous dire, les chats ne me dérangent pas, je m'en
moque un peu. Je l'ai regardé faire son cirque en avançant vers moi. On
pouvait croire un film projeté au ralenti. 15 secondes de déplacement
pour poser chaque patte au sol. Je pourrais lui montrer moi comment
faire 50 km dans la journée ! Mais je n'ai rien dit, comme je viens
d'arriver dans cette maison, je la joue plutôt discrète ! Alors j'ai
mis ma tête dans mes pattes et à vous je peux le dire... qu'est ce que
j'ai rigolé !! Parait que maintenant je connais tout le monde. Donc on
résume un p'tit chien très vite amoureux, 3 grands mais juste un qui
vient me faire des bisous et un chat qui fait les choqués, du genre
"mais comment, on ne m'a rien dit ??"
Ce matin au levée j'ai fait la
fête à Koko (c'est le grand chien qui m'aime). J'ai collé mon petit nez
sur le sien et j'ai remué la queue. 
Si vous saviez comme c'est bien tous ces instants. 
En
plus je suis super contente car demain j'aurai la visite de Grand Steph
et de Béa. Oui oui ils viennent me voir. Parait que je vais avoir des
cadeaux. C'est Béa qui l'a dit. 

Excusez-moi si je baille, mais après manger à chaque fois c'est la même chose... je dors.

@+ les copains et bisous à _Lénuta_ ma maman Roumaine. 


_Voilà Koko... Quand je vous disais qu'il fait 4 mètres de haut..._



_Regardez comme je suis belle... la plus belle !_



_Et maintenant dodo
_

----------


## QUASSIA

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces bonnes nouvelles, de prendre du temps pour faire des photos et les mettre en ligne et de nous raconter le quotidien de la belle avec le reste de la tribu.  

C'est vraiment un grand bonheur pour nous les lecteurs et on a tant attendu dans l'angoisse, rivés derrière notre ordi qu'on avait fini par douter. Alors vous comprenez notre joie de savoir la belle saine et sauve grâce à toute cette chaine d'amitié et de solidarité. Bravo encore et encore à tous celles et ceux qui ont oeuvrés activement et qui, sans eux, tout ceci n'aurait pas été possible.

----------


## vidau fabienne

:Embarrassment: k:  c est incroyable cette pepette comme elle apprend vite les us et coutumes francaises!!j adore la facon de raconter !! je vois la scene du chat   ::   ::   !!  :merci:  :bisous2:

----------


## Tachka

Super la scène du chat!! Koko, 4 m de haut! dis-moi ne deviendrais tu pas un peu marseillaise sur les bords!!!!!
   Quel bonheur de la voir ainsi après l'avoir imaginé dans les pires scénarios!
                       Si ils pouvaient tous être retrouvés, quel bonheur ce serait......

----------


## HYOKO

Limbutza, ton petit journal me donne la pêche pour toute la journée

----------


## sm

Encore  
Trop belle LimbutzaStar !  

S;o)   pour ce journal quotidien

----------


## zorkita

Merci pour ces nouvelles quotidiennes, on ne s'en lasse pas, au contraire!!!!!

----------


## Lili-kat

ça y est, je suis accro du p'tit journal de Limbutza !!!
C'est super bien raconté, la scène du chat  , le p'tit don juan, le tendre géant  
génial, vivement la suite !

----------


## leonfrot

oh mon pauvre petit Casanova!!on t'a fait l'humiliation de t'enfermer en chenil! pauvre chou,t'as bien le droit de draguer une star quand même,allez,retente ta chance et dis lui de t'emmener en vadrouille,elle te montrera comment attraper les (pauvres) lapins et te racontera toute sa vie d'aventures
Vive Limbutza,Vive Casanova

----------

Mon petit doigt me dit que que la maison de Bagatelle est l'écrin idéal pour que la joie de vivre de Limbutza brille de 1000 feux d'ici peu. ça risque d'être dur de la laisser partir...

----------


## babille

Limbutza n'est pas chez Bagatelle.  :hein:

----------


## kitchoupi

> Limbutza n'est pas chez Bagatelle.  :hein:


 c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, mais à force, je ne suis plus sûre rien!

Mais ou es encore passée Limbutza?  

En attendant les nouvelles sont fabuleuses.

----------


## bagatelle

> Mon petit doigt me dit que que la maison de Bagatelle est l'écrin idéal pour que la joie de vivre de Limbutza brille de 1000 feux d'ici peu. ça risque d'être dur de la laisser partir...


La belle n'est pas chez moi, je ne fais que transmettre son journal

----------


## hilda59

quelle belle histoiresa fait réver et laisse un peu d'espoir pour les autres
encore

----------


## idéfix

c'est ici que je viens chaque jour me ressourcer.

je répète mais MERCI pour ce beau journal et encore bravo à tous ses sauveurs

----------


## bagatelle

Limbutza Aujourd'hui à 18:49Pour compenser les tristes nouvelles de cet après midi.. Miss Limbutza au pire de sa journée !

----------


## maruska

oh "pov petite" c'est trop triste de la voir ainsi alitée...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lili-kat

c'est fou comme les loulous s'habitue vite au canapé ! Super détendue la puce !

Qu'est-ce qu'on a pu la rêver cette photo

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Toujours la gorfe serrée   ::   ::

----------


## shoupie

J'en pleure de joie de voir la petite aussi belle et aussi bien sur son canapé.

Plein de papouilles ma puce

 ::

----------


## Tachka

C'est fou ce qu'ils apprécient vite le confort!!!

----------


## zorkita

C'est incroyable comme elle s'est hyper vite habituée à la vie de château!!! c'est super.

Encore merci pour nous donner ces nouvelles quotidiennement

----------


## ULTRATEC



----------


## Lenuta

Bisouss a maman, petit princese Limbutza
Super photo.
Merci pour tout

----------


## shoupie

:amour:  :amour:  :amour: 

pour vous aussi Lenuta et bon courage pour l'hiver

----------


## kitchoupi

> 


Je l'ai imprimée, Limbutza trône maintenant sur mon bureau!

----------


## evemarine

Les spécilistes de l'informatique pouraient peut-être faire une création de carte bonne année avec la miss dont les bénéfices seraient reversé à Lénuta pour les autres copains de là-bas ?

----------


## kitchoupi

> Les spécilistes de l'informatique pouraient peut-être faire une création de carte bonne année avec la miss dont les bénéfices seraient reversé à Lénuta pour les autres copains de là-bas ?


Purée, j'y crois pas, j'ai pensé la même chose sans oser le dire! 
Si toutes les personnes qui ont suivi les mésaventures de Limbutza en prenaient, ce serait un vrai Noël pour Lénuta et tout ceux qui sont encore là-bas.

----------


## evemarine

Kitchoupi, en plus j'ai pensé à toi en écrivant ce message, je me souviens t'avoir vendu des billets de tombola l'année dernière pour les minous.

En tout cas, je pense que si ça se fait, il ne faut pas mettre un prix excessif  afin de toucher un maximum de monde... (prix approximatif des produits du commerce) : mieux vaut des petits bénefices avec un maximum de monde.

----------


## kitchoupi

Je crois que c'est plutôt moi qui t'ai vendu des billets à toi  

Il y a eu sur le poste de Limbutza de sacrées artistes, il faudrait voir si elles (ou ils, parce que nous avons aussi au moins un artiste un peu plus haut...) ont la possibilité de voir comment quelque chose est envisageable. En tout cas ce serait collector!
C'est à voir aussi avec Corinne ou quelqu'un de l'asso pour une éventuelle façon de procéder.
Mais je trouve l'idée chouette.

----------


## Coyote24

C'est vraiment super d'avoir de ses nouvelles comme ça!
Merci et pelins de caresses de ma part à la miss!!

----------


## evemarine

> Je crois que c'est plutôt moi qui t'ai vendu des billets à toi


Pardon, je me suis mal exprimé : effectivement, mais j'en avais pris pas mal afin d'en revendre autour de moi, d'ou ma phrase qui effectivement prête à confusion.   ::

----------


## rei76

Moi ca m'interresse pour la bonne année on pourrait aussi a l'arriere de la carte y inscrire le nom de l'assoc pour d'eventuel dons...

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Très bonne l'idée de la carte de "voeux de nouvelle année"....  _ 

_Quant à la boucle d'oreille en diamant, proposée par BABILLE, on pourrait la financer en mettant sa vieille et moche boucle d'oreille actuelle aux enchères !!!!  _ 

_L'autre idée de la "photo de groupe rescue" (dont bien entendu, LIMBUTZA figurerait en son centre   !!!) : ferait un support pour un calendrier 2010 !!!!_

_LIMBUTZA   est vraiment pleine de ressources tous azimuts !!!!!_

----------


## twiggy

C 'est toujours avec le même enthousiasme que je viens revoir la jolie Limbutza , en songeant aussi à tous les animaux perdus loin de chez eux , en saluant tous les volontaires et leur fantastique et incroyable mobilisation pour retrouver Limbutza , je souhaite que Ploum 9 ans , sourd et aveugle , puisse bénéficier également de tant d espoir , de combativité et d'engagement pour sa recherche...

----------


## beautycoco

super idee pour les cartes de fin d annee.Malheureusement je ne suis pas artiste en la matiere mais pour la vente faites moi signe

----------


## bagatelle

Limbutza Aujourd'hui à 20:22Voilà voilà...

Tata
Miss-2'pattes et moi revenons du jardin. Elle avait l'air drôlement
contente de me voir faire la grosse commission. Je dois dire que cette
nuit j'ai fait fort... A deux heures du mat' je lui ai fait comprendre
qu'il fallait que je sorte. Dans la nuit pendant qu'elle s'habillait,
elle a dit c'est bien ma fifiiiiiiiiiiille, joliiiiiiiiiie la
fifiiiiiiiiiiiille ! Puis quand j'ai eu fait, on est rentrées, je me
suis installée sur le sacré coussin et zou deux secondes après je
dormais. Parait que Tata, elle, a eu plus de mal à s'endormir. Donc ce
soir elle chante ma Tata... faut pas grand chose pour la rendre
heureuse !

Quand je pense que pile poils, ça fait une semaine
que je suis avec vous. Ça me fait tout drôle. Plus besoin d'errer tout
le jour pour trouver à manger. Et les dodos, c'est dingue comme je
dors. En plus maintenant sur la banquette c'est encore mieux. La tête
sur le bras, j'adore !

Oui Mimimothep, Grand Stéph et Béa sont
venus me voir. J'étais intimidée, j'ai même un peu tremblé en les
voyant. Je m'excuse, c'est encore un peu tôt pour les vraies grandes
fêtes à sauter dans les bras. J'ai bien vu qu'ils étaient contents de
me caresser. Avant de partir ils ont fait plein de photos. Et puis même
s'il n'y avait pas le sapin, c'était déjà mon Noël. j'ai eu tellement
de beaux cadeaux. Des croquettes exprès pour moi et un super beau
coussin-panier. En plus Tata à dit qu'elle allait prendre les mesures
dans la voiture pour voir comment rajouter une autre caisse de
transport. Ce soir dans mon oreille elle a dit que j'étais une trop
belle petite princesse et que ce n'était plus possible que je parte. 

Oh là là quelle journée. 

@+ les copains

*Limbutza*

----------


## beautycoco

cela voudrait il dire qu elle a un foyer definitif !?

----------


## anne06

j'en ai bien l'impression !!!!!!!!

----------


## BA 61

> cela voudrait il dire qu elle a un foyer definitif !?


C'est une pupuce très touchante et adorable que j'ai rencontrée aujourd'hui, lorsqu'on voit les liens qui se sont tissés entre elle et sa tata en tout juste 8 jours, on peut comprendre qu'il ne peut guère en être autrement, sa Tata est maintenant sa MAMAN et elle a d'adorables "frères et soeurs" avec qui elle s'entend à merveille.
La puce est dans la maison du bonheur  
Merci à sa Maman

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Ce soir dans mon oreille elle a dit que j'étais une trop
> belle petite princesse et que ce n'était plus possible que je parte.


[b]   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :danse:  :danse:  :danse:  :danse:  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2: 

Tu as bien entendu j'espère mais moi j'y crois petite Princesse

----------


## beautycoco

C est trop genial !!! ravie ravie ravie !!! je suis super émue pour cette petite, que sa nouvelle vie soit pleine de bonheur dans sa super famille.Pour un peu j ouvrirais une bouteille de champagne a la sante de "limbutza star" et sa famille, mais seule ca va pas le faire! Le coeur est a la fete ce soir houra!!!

----------


## isabelle

Mais c'est merveilleux !!!  
Milles merci a Tata Miss-2'pattes

----------


## shoupie

Et une petite danse des brocolis ... on ne peut moins


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


Lenuta votre petite puce est définitivement partie pour le bonheur !

----------


## nathal

J'en remet aussi une couche  .C'est une magnifique nouvelle.Comment ne pas fondre devant cette louloute...

----------


## nirva_nana

Wow hé bé quelle nouvelle ! quelle merveilleuse nouvelle ! c'est génial pour la puce qui a enfin trouvé sa famille , bienvenue en france donc et pour un sacré bout de temps  
Avec des copains en plus , et énormément d'amour  
Une histoire qui a tenu en haleine un bon nombres de rescuien(e)s et qui hérite de la fin la plus heureuse qui soit  
Longue vie à Limbutza

----------


## kitchoupi

Et me revoilà en larmes ce matin, y'en a qui vont encore croire que j'ai perdu un proche...
Après les larmes de tristesse pour Foxie, les larmes de joie pour Limbutza...

Mais là, c'est trop fort. Moi qui ai toujours détesté Noël, l'an dernier j'ai eu mon premier Noël positif en adoptant Mimi. Et cette année, c'est Limbutza qui trouve sa famille  

Se pourrait-il que le miracle de Noël soit de retour?

Pour Limbutza et sa nouvelle famille, HOURAAAAAAAAAAAA!

----------


## zorkita

Les larmes coulent de joie de savoir que la puce restera chez sa sauveuse. Un grand grand merci.

----------


## maruska

:hein:   ::    j'ai bien luLimbutza restera chez sa nouvelle maman!   ::   :alcool:   ::   ::   merveilleuse nouvelle   ::

----------

super nouvelleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :banane:  :banane:  :banane:  :banane:  :banane:  :banane:  :saute2:  :saute2:  :saute2:  :saute2:  :saute2:  :saute2:

----------


## HYOKO

J'ai tant espéré ce moment

----------


## r'is27

Super nouvelle   La princesse a une famille de l'amour et des copains (heu Koko est vraiment splendide   ) Limbutza a trouvé sa maman française après sa maman roumaine, comme quoi c'est vraiment eux qui nous choisissent.

Longue et belle vie à toi petite Princesse et merci de nous raconter ta vie et tes progrès au jour le jour.

Excellente idée les cartes de voeux

----------


## noonook

Super bonne nouvelle

----------


## Lenuta

Dieu, combien de bonnes nouvelles.
Je serai très reconnaissant pour tout ce que vous faites.
Merci Limbutza princesse pour toi aide frères en refuge.
Pas de mots pour vous remercier.
Flottants avec bonheur.
Papa et maman Limbutza millions de merci.
Les images sont grandes,
Limbutza avait une histoire triste, mais une fin heureuse.

----------


## maruska

vos messages sont toujours aussi sincères et émouvants Lenuta! on vous aime pour tout ce que vous faites pour ces pauvres toutous   ::   ::   ::   :amour:  :amour:

----------


## manhattan

que rajouter de plus,si ce n'est une tornade de smileys
noonook,elle triche,elle a trouvé de jolies girafes danseuses

----------


## QUASSIA

Une pluie de bonnes nouvelles en cette presque fin d'année. Vraiment super pour la belle qui a déjà tissé des liens très fort avec sa nouvelle maman. Enfin le bonheur pour elle et bravo à son adoptante pour ce beau geste. 

Le père Noel serait-il de retour ?????

----------


## jhon

Merci pour ces belles histoires que tu nous racontes tous les soirs Limbutza.
La dernière est la plus belle

----------


## momo

C est trop genial 
LIMBUTZA je te souhaite tout le bonheur du monde auprés de ta SUPERBE famille

----------


## HYOKO



----------


## noonook

> que rajouter de plus,si ce n'est une tornade de smileys
> noonook,elle triche,elle a trouvé de jolies girafes danseuses


Je te prête mes girafes du bonheur si tu veux

----------


## sauterelle

C'est un vrai conte de fées !!! j'avoue que je n'y croyais plus !!!!  à tous ceux qui se sont mobilisés pour elle

----------


## shoupie

Et pour les cartes de Noel de Miss Limbutza personne n'est partant pour les faire ?

Ces ventes pourraient pourtant bien aider financièrement.

 :hein:  :hein:

----------


## bagatelle

Faudrait demander à Clopotel France    dans "idée" ou leur envoyer un mp pour soumettre l'idée.

----------


## Tachka

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:   tellement émue et heureuse pour elle.

----------


## bagatelle

Limbutza Aujourd'hui à 20:04Il
y a une chose que jai très bien comprise : le bruit des casseroles des
couteaux et des fourchettes. Quand ma tata sinstalle dans la cuisine
pour manger  jarrive. Jusquà présent je restais assise dans le
couloir à distance respectable. Je nosais pas venir chercher le bout
de fromage tendu dans la main Alors Tata Miss-2pattes finissait par me
le lancer. Tiens maintenant que jy pense, la maligne le lançait de
moins en moins loin. 

Ben ce matin sans qu'elle me le demande,
je me suis installée tout à côté delle pour recevoir mon ptit déj,
même pas peur ! Et à midi aussi ! Super bon, cétait de petits bouts de
viande. Même que Tata ma dit : « Et bien voilà, quand je te dis que
Paris ne sest pas fait en 1 jour » ! Alors jai dit : « Oh Paris ?
Cest quoi ça ? 
» Hum, hum !! Tata la refaite « Bon daccord Fifille, Bucarest » Hi
hi, ah ben cest sur quand on mexplique bien, je comprends !

Je
pourrais vous dire aussi comment je surveille toute la tribu de la
maison. Ils me plaisent bien, je les suis dans toutes les pièces. Il
faut dire quils sont gentils avec moi, me font des bises. Ya que le
chat.. lui, je crois quil fait la tête. Tout à lheure encore il sest
pointé dans la salle et quand il a vu que jétais affalée sur la
banquette, il a fait demi tour. Même que Tata lui a dit « Tes rien
cloche mon garçon, elle ne te regarde pas la fifille ! » 

Voilà les petites nouvelles du jour. Je fais un gros bisou à Lénuta  ma maman Roumaine et à vous tous aussi pour tous les petits mots gentils que vous avez écrits. 

Ah si joublie un truc les croquettes-cadeau dhier je les adore. 

@+ les copains

----------


## vidau fabienne

bonsoir !! comme tout le monde suis tres tres heureuse pour la poulette    ::   ::   ::   :saute2:  :saute2:  :banane:  :banane:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :applause2:  :danse:   ::   ::   :bulldog:  par contre vu que je passe de moins en moins de temps sur le site !! mon ami  est tres malade et demain il arrive a la maison  !!pour se faire soigner a marseille   ::   je n ai pas pas tout lire alors la maman tata c est qui parce que la je suis perdue( corinne ou je sais pas )grosses bises limbutza et lenuta et tout le monde

----------

Limbutza est tellement épanouie depuis qu'elle est dans sa famille que c'est vraiment merveilleux qu'elle puisse y rester pour toujours! Belle et tré lonnnngue vie à toi petite fée. Tu as largement mérité ta part de bonheur!
Merci à sa famille de savoir se donner le temps de la laisser prendre se marques

----------


## leonfrot

pour Limbutza et sa Tata (et Casanova):

----------


## maruska

on se croirait dans un délicieux roman à l'eau de rose : tata miss 2 pattes, Limbudza, Casanova...un monde de douceur plein de tendresse et d'humour.... dont le titre serait "petite chronique quotidienne entre amis"... et moi , pour ma part, j'en redemande

----------


## Lenuta

Je suis super hereux.
 Vous sommez merveilleux pour tout.

----------


## lakota03

C L'ANNIVERSAIRE DE LENUTA AUJOURD'HUI:  bon anniversaire madame lenuta

----------


## Tachka

Pas super douée!! mais de bon cur.

----------


## idéfix

très joli.
je me joins à tous ceux qui vous entourent
vous admirent et vous aiment et vous souhaite un
très joyeux anniversaire

----------


## r'is27

Bon anniversaire Lenuta, un grand bravo pour votre courage et pour l'amour que vous apportez à tous ces pauvres délaissés  

Un gros bisou à la petite fée Limbutza, toute cette histoire est vraiment magique

----------


## shoupie

BON ANNIVERSAIRE LENUTA

----------


## MARATHONMAN



----------


## Fréde

:amour:  C'est officiel, Limbutza est adoptée par sa "Tata".    ::

----------


## sabine-ti

> :amour:  C'est officiel, Limbutza est adoptée par sa "Tata".


  ::   :bienvenue:  :bienvenue:   ::   ::   ::  


JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE LENUTA    ::

----------


## sabine-ti

les ""bienvenue"" etait pas voulu je me suis laissée emporté  j'ai tapé trop vite    ::

----------


## Lenuta

Vous êtes merveilleux.

Photo Limbutza de mon amour, a rempli mon cur de joie.

Merci Limbutza

Je vous remercie que vous existes.

Quels jours merveilleux, combien soleil est dans l'âme

----------


## Siouxie

Bon Anniversaire Lenuta   ....

Elle est adoptée ou non la petite ???

----------


## maruska

Très bon anniversaire Lenuta. Merci pour eux

----------


## sylmo

Je ne me rappelle plus s'il y a quelque chose à faire pour la mâchoire de Limbutza?

----------

L'adoption de Limbutza est sûrement le plus beau cadeau dont Lénuta devait rêver pour son anniversaire!!!

----------

TRES BON ANNIVERSAIRE LENUTA   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## calibou

Grosses bises à Lénuta pour son anniversaire. Les photos et le petit journal de limbutza nous font un bien fou!!
Merci aussi à sa tata pour son dévouement!

----------


## Fréde

> Bon Anniversaire Lenuta   ....
> 
> Elle est adoptée ou non la petite ???


Oui ADOPTEE    ::

----------


## lakota03

alors ma danse de l'adoption:   et je rajoute:j'adore cette phrase:LES ADOPTES ET SORTIS D'AFFAIRE!

----------


## beautycoco

joyeux anniversaire Lenuta, que tous vos voeux se realisent.Merci pour votre courageux combat.

----------


## leonfrot

Bon anniversaire Lenuta! je vous embrasse très fort!

----------


## bagatelle

Limbutza Aujourd'hui à 18:48


JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE LENUTA

----------


## nann

elle est magnifique cette nouvelle...merci à sa nouvelle maman....et belle et longue vie louloute 

ce matin j'ai enlevé les affiches que j'avais posées près de chez moi de bon coeur...

----------


## HYOKO

Je suis si heureuse de cette adoption !

----------


## beautycoco

Je suis desolee mais je vais plomber l ambiance.Malgre le grand bonheur que j eprouve pour limbutza, mon coeur est noyé de tristesse et de larmes car mon chien Lewis nous a quittés hier matin apres 14 ans 1/2 de vie commune. J avais juste besoin de le dire. Je souhaite a limbutza de partager au moins autant de joie avec sa nouvelle famille.

----------


## Fréde

> Je suis desolee mais je vais plomber l ambiance.Malgre le grand bonheur que j eprouve pour limbutza, mon coeur est noyé de tristesse et de larmes car mon chien Lewis nous a quittés hier matin apres 14 ans 1/2 de vie commune. J avais juste besoin de le dire. Je souhaite a limbutza de partager au moins autant de joie avec sa nouvelle famille.


Bon courage à toi et ta famille.
RIP pour Lewis.

----------


## shoupie

Lewis est parti rejoindre ses copains là haut beautycoco.

Qu'il soit heureux avec eux comme il l'a été avec toi.

 ::   :amour:  :amour:  :ange2:

----------


## beautycoco

> Envoyé par beautycoco
> 
> Je suis desolee mais je vais plomber l ambiance.Malgre le grand bonheur que j eprouve pour limbutza, mon coeur est noyé de tristesse et de larmes car mon chien Lewis nous a quittés hier matin apres 14 ans 1/2 de vie commune. J avais juste besoin de le dire. Je souhaite a limbutza de partager au moins autant de joie avec sa nouvelle famille.
> 
> 
> Bon courage à toi et ta famille.
> RIP pour Lewis.





> Lewis est parti rejoindre ses copains là haut beautycoco.
> 
> Qu'il soit heureux avec eux comme il l'a été avec toi.
> 
>   :amour:  :amour:  :ange2:





Merci ca me fait chaud au coeur, c est ce dont j ai besoin

----------


## nann

bon courage à vous... Il est heureux là haut comme il l'a été auprès de vous ....

----------


## bagatelle

Oh beautycoco, je pense bien à toi...

----------


## DomiLafon

De tout coeur avec toi Beautycoco. Une grosse pensée pour Lewis.

----------


## fauvia

Beautycoco, je sais que les mots ne servent à rien dans ces moments là, mais sache que je suis de tout coeur avec toi    ::

----------


## fauvia

Quelle superbe photo, pour une superbe nouvelle !
Loooooongue vie très heureuse, Limbutza, à toi et à ta nouvelle maman   ::   ::  

Pour Lenuta : très bon anniversaire ( mais l'adoption de la petite princesse Limbutza est certainement le plus beau cadeau que vous pouviez recevoir ! )
 :Embarrassment: k: 
 ::   et respect pour votre action , j'espère que l'hiver ne sera pas trop pénible au refuge   :applause2:

----------


## Siouxie

Une pensée pour toi beauty coco, bon courage dans cette épreuve qu'est la perte d'un être chère...une pensée pour Lenuta..et le bonheur de cette adoption pour Limbutza...des sentiments partagés..la vie en sommes...l'ambivalence...

Très bon dimanche à tous et toutes...

 Karen

----------


## Lenuta

Merci pour toutes vos pensées et vos bons vux que vous envoyez-moi de vous.

Je me sens bien de savoir que j'ai tant d'amis qui pensent à moi et les petites âmes de refuge.

We love you all

----------


## nathal

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE Lenuta. Quel plus beau cadeau que l'adoption de la miss...Une grosse pensée pour Beautycoco.

----------


## beautycoco

Merci a tous et toutes, tres emue par vos messages de soutien  , ca fait beaucoup de bien de sentir cette vague d amitié. Je rends le post a miss limbutza star.Longue vie a toi ma belle

----------


## manhattan

une image qui fait tellement plaisir

et bon anniversaire à lenuta avec un peu de retard

----------


## pionpion

Quel bonheur de lire ça, longue vie à Lambutza et à sa famile

----------


## fauvia

je suis curieuse   :?   mais C'EST QUI LA TATA 2 PATTES  devenue la maman de Limbutza ?????

----------


## bagatelle

Vi, la plus belle des solutions

----------


## HYOKO

> je suis curieuse  :?  mais C'EST QUI LA TATA 2 PATTES devenue la maman de Limbutza ?????


Oui, c'est qui la maman de Limbutza ?  En tout cas, je l'embrasse très fort

----------


## Chinooka

Je n'avais plus reçu d'avis depuis jeudi donc j'ignorais l'excellente nouvelle : G.E.N.I.A.L.   ::  

Elle est trop belle cette petite Limbutza avec ses couleurs si chaudes, je comprends que sa tata n'aie plus voulu s'en séparer   :amour4: 

Avec retard, bon anniversaire Lenuta : quel beau cadeau que cette adoption de votre petite protégée   :kao3: 


[center:2a26wqsf]


[/center:2a26wqsf]

----------


## Lenuta

Merci pour les bons souhaits, merci pour les dons, merci pour le soutien moral, merci car vous êtes mes amis.  




Aujourd'hui est la Journée nationale de la Roumanie,


Happy Birthday Roumanie, Happy Birhday Roumains de partout 
Happy Birthday à tous

----------


## Flo13

Bon Anniversaire à Lenuta   ::   et au peuple Roumain, en espérant qu'il se sensibilise à la condition animale.

----------


## Lenuta

Et j'espère que la même chose. Le peuple roumain à être plus sensible à la souffrance animale.

----------


## Lenuta

sarmale cu polenta
 mici
 tuica

----------


## cc2004

cela faisait quelques jours que je n'étais pas venu.
Alors je rattrape mon retard  
Tout d'abord Lenuta très très bon anniversaire  
Et   Pour Limbutza, je suis très émue d'avoir pu lire qu'elle restait dans sa famille.
Bravo et milles merci pour elle.

----------


## shoupie

Merci Lenuta cela met l'eau à la bouche.

Bonne fête de Roumanie et bonne fête à tous vos toutous     :Embarrassment: k: 

 :humour:

----------


## Oliver

Bon anniversaire Lenuta avec du retard    ::  

J'ai cru comprendre que la Miss avait de la visite cet aprèm   :ange2: 

Les filles faites lui un gros calin de ma part et bravo à sa nouvelle maman    ::

----------


## r'is27

C'est tombé à l'eau  l'idée des cartes de voeux à l'effigie de Limbutza et au profit de Lénuta ? Personne a dans ses relations un imprimeur ?

Gros calins à la petite fée, les photos sont super belles

----------


## Siouxie

Des news de la belle ou il faut passer par Clopotel ?

----------


## cicoux22

Je vais la voir cette après midi, promis, vous aurez des nouvelles et des photos ce soir !!!!

----------


## isabelle

> Je vais la voir cette après midi, promis, vous aurez des nouvelles et des photos ce soir !!!!


Oh merci Cicoux !

----------


## Siouxie

Ok, je me mets en mode   en attendant les

----------


## zorkita

J'attends aussi les nouvelles photos

----------


## MOUNETTE

Et comment va notre REINE année 2010 ? et sa FA ? de petites nouvelles fraîches peut être...

----------


## cicoux22

Voilà, voilà, j'arrive !!!!

La p'tite mère va bien, un peur craintive au départ, elle finit par se détendre et par montrer son ventre pour qu'on lui fasse des paouilles sur le bidon !!!
Elle bien aimé les gourmandise qu'on lui apporté même si la première fournée a été mangé par son copain le Berger Allemand !!!

Je vous laisse profiter des photos :


























Et une vidéo :

----------


## cicoux22

Bah ça marche pas ?!?!

----------


## Oliver

::  

J'ai cru voir une fille à une Isa    ::

----------


## cicoux22

Et là ça marche ??

----------


## cicoux22

Non, je ne vais pas m'énerver !!!!!!

http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w248/cicoux22/?action=viewcurrent=PC020115.flv

----------


## MOUNETTE

Merci pour ces jolies photos de la belle ! Chouchoutez la bien cette coquine !!

----------


## HYOKO

Humm les bonnes gratouilles en vidéo

----------


## cc2004



----------

:amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   ::   :amour:   ::

----------


## valyelea

elle est trop gnognone  :amour:   ::

----------


## manhattan

p'tite mere

elle doit savourer le canapé apres ses semaines d'errance

----------


## evelyne63

Aprés quelques page de retard je viens de lire la bonne nouvelle , Limbutza est adoptée    ::   ::  
Bravo et merci a sa famille    ::  
Mais des questions sont toujours sans réponses    ::  
 Qui est sa nouvelle maman? et est ce que quelque chose peut etre fait pour sa machoire? 
Encore merci pour elle et cette fois ci Limbutza n'essaie pas de "fuguer"     ::

----------


## maruska

oh les jolies photos: confort, fond romantique et le sujet lui-même, "la  Belle Limbudza§   ::   :amour:  :amour:  :amour3:

----------


## zorkita

Quel bonheur de la savoir enfin vraiment entourée d'amour et de protection. Joyeux Noêl petite princesse

----------


## fauvia

bon, la nouvelle maman de Limbutza, c'est 008, on n'en saura pas plus !   :lol2: 

Mais ce qu'on sait  c'est que cet agente secrète est une super bonne maman !   :Embarrassment: k: 
Bravo , petite , tu as vraiment très bien manoeuvré .

Plein de caresses, ma belle et fais une lèchouille de ma part à ta nouvelle maman 

 :merci:   à elle de continuer à nous faire un coeur " gros comme ça" en nous donnant de tes nouvelles et de superbes photos 
Tu es tellement jolie, petite mignonne    ::

----------


## Isabel31

Que du plaisir de voir de si belles photos !   :amour:   ::    Belle vie à toi Limbutza avec ta nouvelle famille !    ::   :danse:   ::   :bulldog:

----------


## denpasar



----------


## bagatelle

Limbutza Aujourd'hui à 10:53Voici
un bout de mon histoire, celle vécue et racontée par ma nouvelle maman
française. Je la dédie à l'Association Mukitza qui a permis ma venue en
France mais surtout à Lénuta car mon coeur restera à jamais roumain.
_Limbutza_


*Dimanche 25 octobre*.
LE dimanche de lannée, celui qui nest pas comme les autres ! Cest le
seul et lunique à totaliser 25 heures. Et oui, on passe à lheure
dhiver. On flâne, on musarde, les pendules se mettent doucement à
retrouver le fil du temps. Oui, un dimanche très spécial Dautant que
se propage une info sur les forums du Net à la vitesse grand V : ENORME
SOS PERDUE CHIENNE HANDICAPÉE 

Cest à Dourdan, et Dourdan
cest une grosse demi-heure de route de chez moi. Il y a les courses à
faire, et puis il y a  il y a que si tout le monde se dit la même
chose, la petite chienne ne risque pas dêtre retrouvée. Le brouillard
est épais, mais derrière cet écran opaque on devine le soleil désireux
de pointer le bout de ses rayons. Un genre de clin dil, une
invitation. Jy vais, OK je rejoins cette équipe qui demande de laide
pour sauver ce petit chien de rien.

Jolie bourgade Dourdan, son
château, sa cité médiévale Un petit groupe se constitue sur la place
de la mairie. « Vous venez pour la petite chienne ? ». On déplie des
cartes sur le capot des voitures et certains collent un coup de crayon
sur les endroits signalés comme foulés par la fugueuse. Drôle de chasse
au trésor ! Mais cest quoi cette histoire ? 
Celle dune petite
chienne qui vient de Roumanie, rapatriée par une Association de Défense
Animale et qui se sauve de chez sa famille daccueil, le jour même , à
peine débarquée sur le sol français. Pour couronner le tout, le
handicap en question cest labsence de mâchoire inférieure. Comment
cela est-il possible ? Brrrr, ça fait froid dans le dos. Un ptit truc
de 10 kilos qui na aucun moyen de se défendre, qui ne doit sa survie,
tout là bas en Roumanie, quà sa peur que lHomme sest chargé de lui
faire comprendre, qui ne saisit rien de nos mots et ne dispose daucun
repère dans ce lieu quon lui promettait pourtant protecteur. 

Elle
est partie jeudi, nous sommes dimanche. Déjà 4 jours et 3 nuits dans la
nature.. et ce dimanche, comme partout en France les chasseurs battent
la campagne en quête de trophées sauvages. 

Les équipes se
forment. Par groupe de 2 ou 3 nous prenons chacun sous nos semelles une
infime partie de cet immense territoire avec pour seul paquetage une
liasse daffiches. Un pas devant lautre Au bout dune heure de marche
on se dit que cest ridicule de surface couverte et quon est
infiniment petit dans ce paysage. On sarrête à hauteur de chaque
promeneur, de chaque chasseur, de chaque VTTiste, de chaque cavalier
pour inlassablement poser la même question « vous nauriez pas vu.. ? 
Merci de prendre ce papier  ? Si vous lapercevez, nhésitez pas à
téléphoner. » Vingt fois, trente fois la même litanie, mais la campagne
garde son secret, aucun chien de la taille et de la couleur dun renard
ne sera annoncé. Jusquà la tombée de la nuit les yeux des équipes
tenteront une vision Mais rien, à regret il faut retourner. 

*5[sup:20kxlbvm]ème[/sup:20kxlbvm] jour*
: A Dourdan il y a une aide précieuse en la personne de Michèle. Elle
nest pas particulièrement « chien », sa passion et son temps cest
plutôt aux chats quelle le donne. Cest justement via un forum de «
maniaques » du chat quelle apprend la recherche. Elle aussi se met en
quête de récupérer cette fuyarde et pour se faire, sillonne tous les
coins et recoins avec la connaissance parfaite des lieux. Elle
rencontre un jardinier qui, travaille dans les jardins ouvriers. La
chienne a été vue hier soir. Mais là rien ! Lalerte est donnée, la
chienne ne peut pas mordre, cela rassure sans doute et daccord si on
la voit daccord aussi pour tenter de la fidéliser en lui mettant à
cet endroit de la nourriture adaptée à son handicap. Elle prévient les
pompiers, car si la bestiole est repérée il faudra bien des aides pour
la capturer. 

La diffusion des affiches continue. Les poteaux de Dourdan se colorisent dun curieux portrait canin à la langue pendante !

*6[sup:20kxlbvm]ème[/sup:20kxlbvm] jour* : Ce matin elle n'a pas été revue et il y a un brouillard d'enfer. 
Midi,
super, un appel ! La chienne vient dêtre repérée sur Etampes au niveau
de la Zone Industrielle des Rochettes près dun garage. Dourdan-Etampes
cest 20 km ! Mais quest ce quelle fait là bas ? A la fois le
soulagement de la savoir en vie et laffolement de comprendre quelle
est toute proche de la RN20. A ce niveau du département, la Nationale
est à 4 voies, séparée par un terre plein central. Autant dire que le
franchissement relève de Mission Impossible. 
Pourvu que 
Autre
maillon de la chaîne, Stéph qui ne sort plus de sa voiture tellement il
roule dans le secteur en scrutant lhorizon. Dès quil a connaissance
de linfo, il file sur le lieu, guidé par Béa, qui, du fin fond du Val
dOise le renseigne par téléphone. Cest son Barouf de Berger Allemand
qui le premier voit la petite chienne mener bon train sur les trottoirs
de la ZI. Son aboiement trahie la présence de la petite roumaine. Le
palpitant de Grand-Steph cogne ! Avec un peu de chance, on va pouvoir
terminer ce vilain feuilleton. Ah oui la chance.. Un peu quand même car
la chienne sengage dans un entrepôt clôturé, et sur elle, le portail
se referme. Reste plus quà attendre patiemment le vétérinaire équipé
dun fusil hypodermique, diligenté par lAssociation. Car ce nest pas
si facile que ça dobtenir ce genre de prestation. Lanimal nest pas
dangereux, donc les services adéquats ne se déplacent pas. Cest la
pause méridienne, le véto est appelé et OUI, il veut bien se déplacer.
Commence pour Steph un curieux face à face avec cette chienne au format
de poche quil ne connaît pas Dinstinct il comprend que de vouloir
lapprocher ne ferait que léloigner. Il sassoit, donne le tempo de
lapaisement et miracle, à force de parler doucement, elle se couche
sur la terre. Pauvre ptiote, ses petits gémissements plaintifs vont
toucher le cur de Grand-Stéph. Quelles sont longues ces minutes, très
longues car il faut tenir, il faut continuer le juste ton, celui qui
sécurise la Belle jusquà permettre larrivée du véto
sollicité.
Tic-Tac, cela fait 30 minutes déjà, chacun garde sa place, on se plait
à croire que la partie va se gagner. Mais la chance ne va pas rester. 
Les
forums ont cette chose magique de déployer les volontés en des temps
records. Ils ont aussi les défauts de leurs qualités. Les messages
livrent trop de précisions quant à lendroit où la petite Roumaine est
repérée...
Elles sont deux, deux filles qui croient que la messe est
dite. Elles arrivent et chassent Grand-Stéph de son rôle de médiateur,
pénètrent dans lenclos avec leur voiture, persuadées quil suffit
douvrir la portière pour que la chienne sy engouffre. Quelle erreur
!! La chienne se lève et se voyant poursuivie, escalade tel un zébulon
les deux mètres de mur. Elle na pas de mâchoire inférieure mais une
sacré détente sur les pattes arrières. Derrière ce mur cest un amas de
ronces dans lesquelles elle disparaît. Seules ses plaintes se font
entendre, elle ne sera plus vue. Pauvre Nénette, quand on sait quelle
ne peut pas protéger sa langue. Nos pieds équipés de bottes ont bien du
mal à se frayer un passage dans cet imbroglio végétal. Alors pour elle
ptite mère  !!! Beaucoup damertume sur cette remarquable
intervention de deux personnes arrivées sans carton dinvitation.
Cerise sur le gâteau, elles croient nécessaire dajouter « elle
commence à nous faire ch..r cette chienne ». Tout est dit, tout est
fait. Elles repartiront en laissant derrière elles une belle impression
de gâchis. Du coup elles se pressent, cest vrai à 14 heures elles
reprennent leur travail.
Nous reviendrons en soirée sur les lieux,
équipés de pinces coupantes et de sécateurs au cas où la chienne serait
encore coincée dans les taillis. Mais non, elle sest dégagée et sera
aperçue à la tombée de la nuit, longeant la voix ferrée. On réalise le
danger car entre les rails et la N20 ! Il fait nuit, cest la mort dans
lâme que nous gagnons nos voitures pour retrouver nos foyers. 
Au
fond de nous la sensation du « Tout à refaire »! Cest vrai quil ny a
que ceux qui ne font rien qui ne se trompent pas.. mais des fois, on se
demande !

*7[sup:20kxlbvm]ème[/sup:20kxlbvm] jour* : Elle a été vue
en train de boire. D'Étampes, elle est partie 3 heures après sur
Corbreuse, près de Dourdan. Puis plusieurs appels pour signaler sa
présence : Saint Chéron puis Saint Cyr puis Sainte Mesme, tous des
villages proches de Dourdan. Elle rayonne autour de son point de
départ. Elle se déplace à une vitesse vertigineuse. Le temps d'arriver
là où elle est signalée, et déjà on nous la signale à une autre
endroit. Elle ne se pose pas. Certains écriront « Il faudrait que par
miracle elle se fasse coincer dans un endroit clos, comme hier matin.
Il semblerait qu'elle revienne vers l'abbaye ou sur les jardins
ouvriers de Dourdan. C'est un vrai phénomène. »

*8[sup:20kxlbvm]ème[/sup:20kxlbvm] jour*
: Déjà toute une semaine à vadrouiller. Elle semble avoir passé la nuit
dans le dernier secteur car elle a été vue à 8 heures dans le même coin
que la veille au soir. Deux personnes sur place tentent de la suivre.
Un monsieur accompagné d'un Galgo spécialisé dans la récupération de
chiens propose ses services. Il a de lexpérience dans ce type de
situation, il sera là très vite. Les gendarmes en patrouille sont
avertis aussi. Mais rien, elle échappe à nos regards. Encore un jour
qui finit sans livrer son secret.

*9[sup:20kxlbvm]ème[/sup:20kxlbvm] jour*
: Vendredi, de bonne heure on se retrouve aux Granges le Roi, juste à
côté de Dourdan. Cest loccasion de faire connaissance avec Béa,
Steph, Andrée, Chibi, Michèle, Domi On se partage les endroits à
visiter. Mais personne ne la vue, le téléphone reste silencieux.
Langoisse pour tous ! 

*10[sup:20kxlbvm]ème[/sup:20kxlbvm] jour*
: Samedi, 11 heures elle a été repérée à Saint Vrain puis à Leudeville
ensuite plus tard en fin daprès midi à Janville sur Juine. On regarde
sur la carte. Bigre, cest une évidence, elle a traversé la RN20. !
Mais comment fait-elle pour se déplacer à une telle vitesse ? On fera
le calcul, cest plus de 60 km de trajet dans la journée. Le tracé nous
laisse croire quelle redescend sur Étampes. La météo jusque là avait
livré des températures quasi estivale, mais ce soir, la pluie commence
à tomber. Il fait trop sombre, léquipe sur la trace se dit que les
recherches reprendront demain. Encore un jour de passé ! 

*11[sup:20kxlbvm]ème[/sup:20kxlbvm] jour*
: Dimanche 1er novembre. Il fait moche, mais vraiment moche, un vrai
temps de Toussaint, à ne pas mettre un chien dehors. La pluie, le vent,
le thermomètre affiche du pas chaud. Et aucun signalement. Le gros
travail daffichage se poursuit. Le périmètre déborde sur la Seine et
Marne, le Val de Marne et le Loiret. Les coups de mains sont nombreux
car chaque jour de nouvelles personnes proposent leur service. Elle
viennent parfois de loin, traversant Paris, ne craignant ni les retours
de week end ni cette pluie qui
refroidit les carcasses. Petite chienne de rien continue de mobiliser, démouvoir, aucun ne baisse les bras.

Cest
en terminant sa tournée daffichage le soir sur Dourdan, quune
bénévole, Claudia, voit la petite chienne. Elle nen croit pas ses
yeux, son scotch au bout des doigts Dans Dourdan, Corinne et Michèle
tournent également. Elles se mettent en contact et se retrouvent pour
filer la belle sauvageonne mais voilà quelle disparaît encore de leur
vue comme par enchantement. On comprendra plus tard que la Miss se
réfugie sous les voitures dès quelle se sent traquée. Dans la soirée,
cest certain, elle viendra avaler le repas destiné aux chats du
quartier. Ce jour*-*là encore nous rentrerons bredouille
mais avec la certitude que la maligne ne va pas se perdre comme cela.
Elle est incroyable cette petite chienne ! On se dit quon va pouvoir
la fidéliser à cet endroit et la récupérer en douceur, probablement
dans les jours qui viennent avec une cage trappe. Mais il faut vraiment
du doigté. Et sur les forums, lavancement de la tache restera très
confidentiel.
Des bêtises, une fois suffit !

*12[sup:20kxlbvm]ème[/sup:20kxlbvm] jour*
: Lundi, 13 heures 30. Un nouveau signalement sur Dourdan, vers
labbaye. Cest à moins de deux kilomètres du centre ville. Elle reste
dans le coin, cest bon signe !

*13[sup:20kxlbvm]ème[/sup:20kxlbvm] jour* :
Depuis hier 13H30, rien. Il pleut. On a remarqué que les jours de pluie
laissaient souvent le téléphone silencieux. Soit la chienne naime pas
être mouillée, soit les promeneurs se font rare, soit les deux !

*14[sup:20kxlbvm]ème[/sup:20kxlbvm] jour* : Toujours rien. Pas trop le moral 

*15[sup:20kxlbvm]ème[/sup:20kxlbvm] jour  24[sup:20kxlbvm]ème[/sup:20kxlbvm] jour*
: La petite chienne nest plus signalée. Mais on veut toujours y
croire. Tellement de démarches effectuées auprès des administrations,
fourrières, mairies, vétérinaires, quil est impossible que personne ne
nous signale un accident potentiel. On décortique tout, chaque
proposition, chaque situation quon nous rapporte comme sensiblement
différente de lhabitude. La chienne est extrêmement peureuse mais elle
est obligée de rester proche de lHomme pour salimenter. On surveille
les points de nourritures, les affiches continuent dêtre apposées. On
balaie les doutes qui envahissent tour à tour nos têtes. Il faut se
serrer les coudes, on VEUT retrouver cette chienne. Les planques
sorganisent même de nuit mais rien de rien, plus personne ne semble
avoir vu lobjet de toutes nos inquiétudes ! Quand même un chien ne se
volatilise pas comme ça !!

*25[sup:20kxlbvm]ème[/sup:20kxlbvm] jour*
! Dimanche. Ce soir on montera une planque dans un endroit qui nous a
été signalé. Cest à Dourdan et depuis plus de dix jours une personne
nourrissant des chats constate le grand désordre à la table des minets.
Les bols sont renversés, les gamelles déplacées. Pour affiner son
enquête notre « restaurateur » change les récipients quil glisse dans
des abris plus ou moins hauts. Une assiette plate se vide sans bouger
tandis quun pot à bord élevé est sorti, couché afin dêtre vidé de son
contenu. De part son handicap la chienne ne peut pas manger comme
nimporte quel chien. On se plait à croire que cest elle. Lendroit
est tranquille. A proximité des abris de fortune dans lesquels elle
peut très bien se réfugier. Tous les ingrédients y sont !
Ce soir
là, sur la place du marché de Dourdan nous nous retrouvons avant 18H00.
Parfait, nous prendrons possession des lieux bien avant la venue de
notre contact. On gare les voitures à distance raisonnable, une grosse
demi heure avant que notre nourrisseur intervienne, et ensuite il ny
aura plus quà surveiller qui vient taper lincruste à la table de
X-Mines, le chat du quartier. Car tous les jours, avec la précision des
pendules suisses, la distribution des repas se fait vers 19 heures.
Tous les jours sauf le dimanche, cest 23 heures ! Ah ben cest
ballot, si on avait su ! Il ny a plus quà sarmer de patience. On na
pas bien chaud dans la voiture, mais le cur y est. Presque 5 heures à
attendre. Du coup on se raconte des histoires de chiens Pas toujours
très gaies quand on pointe la condition animale dans les pays de lEst.

Histoire aussi de soccuper, on tourne un peu avec la voiture. Un,
deux,, cinq fois le tour du pâté de maisons. On rigole aussi. Et si un
voisin inquiet relève le numéro dimmatriculation de cette bagnole
bizarre qui roule à deux à lheure ? On se voit déjà en garde à vue,
bredouillant des explications confuses sur notre enquête canine. En
terme daudimat, notre fiction ne va pas crever lécran. Enfin pendant
ce temps, les aiguilles de la pendule descendent puis remontent. Et
cest encore une heure de passée.
23 heures, le chat entend
larrivée de son gardien. Les gamelles se remplissent, X-Mines fait
honneur au menu, puis séclipse. La rue redevient déserte, les gouttes
de pluie commencent à taper la carrosserie de la voiture. Une fois de
plus la flotte vient faire briller lasphalte et assombrit notre rêve.
A minuit, on décide de lever la garde. Rien, toujours rien, avec la pluie cest foutu ! 
Mais on se dit que demain nous reviendrons et sil le faut les jours suivants. 

Tout la bas en Roumanie, Lénuta pleure de ne pouvoir aider. Et nous nous avons tellement envie de lui redonner le sourire

A suivre 

*Limbutza*

----------


## MOUNETTE

Merci Bagatelle.

----------


## Tachka

Merci de nous offrir ce résumé.    :amour3:

----------


## fauvia

Quelle belle histoire, surtout quand on en connait l'heureux dénouement .
 ::    et  :merci:   pour tes talent de conteuse, Bagatelle !

----------


## maruska

quelle histoire prenante SURTOUT QUAND ON CONNAIT LA FIN! Quelle persévérance, Limbudza était vraiment entourée de personnes ayant la ferveur au coeur et la volonté farouche d'arriver au but....comme quoi....  :merci:   encore et encore pour elle   ::   ::   ::

----------


## idéfix

cette aventure nous tient en haleine, merveilleusement racontée,
quelle persévérance et quel mérite mais si bien récompensés.
vous avez agi intelligemment. tout votre temps y est passé
et votre vie de famille aussi, vous êtes formidables.
un grand BRAVO.

je surveille, j'attends la suite.

----------


## babille

Il faut rendre à César ce qui est à César.
L'histoire citée par Bagatelle est racontée par sa nouvelle maman.  :merci:  Bagatelle de nous informer.   ::

----------


## HYOKO

Mais comment s'appelle la maman de Limbutza ? On ne nous l'a jamais dit.

----------


## jhon

Merci pour votre récit. On l'attendait un peu...

----------


## lakota03

la nouvelle maman de limbutza s'appelle: MAMAN DE COEUR(gros comme ça le coeur!)

----------


## zorkita

Peut-être que la maman de Limbutza ne veut pas se faire photographier avec sa nouvelle fifille, respectons donc son désir de ne pas venir se faire identifier ni connaître, le principal est de continuer à avoir des nouvelles et photos de la belle Limbutza.

----------


## HYOKO

Je demandais ça pour remercier directement MAMAN DE COEUR

----------


## shoupie

:merci:  :merci:  :merci:   à MAMAN DE COEUR      ::   ::

----------


## Fréde

La suite



> 26ème jour : On réfléchit à la façon dassurer une planque toute la nuit prochaine. Il faut que lon sache avec qui X-Mines partage ce resto du cur ambulant. 
> 9 heures le téléphone sonne. Cela fera 2 semaines à 13H30 que nous navons plus aucun témoin oculaire. Au bout de la ligne, cest une voix masculine qui indique avoir vu la petite chienne hier, dimanche matin. Il explique que sa voiture a des soucis de « santé » et la bougresse, à froid, avance en toussant. Cest parce quil roule au ralenti quil aperçoit ce drôle de chien à la langue pendante couché au bord dun champ. Il a bien tenté de lapprocher mais lanimal sest levé et a fui. 
> Une fois de plus, nous sommes scotchés. Car le monsieur habite Neuvy en Beauce Oui, N E U V Y en B E A U C E !!!! Mais cest en Eure et Loir, à 35 km de Dourdan. Misère, ce département na pas du tout été arrosé par les affiches. Comment cela est-il possible ? Alors le monsieur explique quil travaille sur Dourdan et cest là ce matin quil a vu lavis de recherche. 
> 
> Il ne fait pas beau mais dans nos têtes le soleil brille. Du moins lespoir renaît. Et en même temps le désespoir de craindre à nouveau quelle se déplace encore plus loin, là où nos équipes auront de plus en plus de difficultés à la suivre.
> Alors on pose à nouveau nos réflexions en commun. Nous sommes daccord, il faut très rapidement redémarrer une nouvelle campagne daffichage. Cest notre plus grand espoir, que quelquun voit lannonce et nous appelle. 
> 
> Limprimante crache à nouveau les avis et en tout début daprès midi, la valse des affiches reprend du service. 
> 
> ...

----------


## bagatelle

> Il faut rendre à César ce qui est à César.
> L'histoire citée par Bagatelle est racontée par sa nouvelle maman.  :merci:  Bagatelle de nous informer.


Comme dit par Babille, je précise pour la deuxième fois j'insiste, que je ne suis pour rien dans le sauvetage de la belle, ni son adoptante. Je suis une fan inconditionnelle de Clopotel France et ne fais que transmettre les nouvelles de Limbutza pour les rescuriens à qui cela fait plaisir car rescue a aidé à la retrouver saine et sauve.

----------


## cc2004

très émouvant. Enfin maintenant elle est bien au chaud dans une superbe famille

----------


## Tachka

Elle en aura fait palpiter des curs... à ceux en particulier,qui comme moi (trop loin) était scotchés devant l'écran et bondissant à la moindre alerte, ne pouvant qu'espérer, prier, croiser les doigts... Penser à la peine de Lénuta, à tous ceux qui la cherchait sans répit. ..
   Maintenant c'est le bonheur de la savoir heureuse.
     Je croise toujours les doigts, mais c'est pour un autre....

----------


## calibou

Merci pour ce merveilleux récit qui m'a, une fois de plus, donné des frissons. Les émotions que vous nous apportez
en racontant cette histoire nous donnent l'impression de vivre " en direct " la traque.  Mème si ce n'est qu'une histoire
 de chien perdu et retrouvé, toutes les personnes sensibles à la cause animale apprécieront à sa juste valeur cette
incroyable ténacite et chaine solidarité dont ont fait preuve tous les intervenants. Du fond du coeur merci à tous!!
Belle vie à toi limbutza

----------


## HYOKO

Ce récit m'a fait pleurer, quelle BELLE HISTOIRE D'AMOUR !

----------


## HYOKO

> Elle en aura fait palpiter des curs... à ceux en particulier,qui comme moi (trop loin) était scotchés devant l'écran et bondissant à la moindre alerte, ne pouvant qu'espérer, prier, croiser les doigts... Penser à la peine de Lénuta, à tous ceux qui la cherchait sans répit. ..
> Maintenant c'est le bonheur de la savoir heureuse.
> Je croise toujours les doigts, mais c'est pour un autre....


http://rescue.forumactif.com/centre-...28-t259452.htm

Tachka, je viens de me connecter sur le post cité ci-dessus.
C'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de mobilisation pour chercher le pauvre loulou.
Il faudrait que tous ceux qui suivent le post de Limbutza, puissent aller voir ce post et se mobiliser.

----------


## Tachka

En effet certains ne mobilisent personne et pourtant là aussi une personne est très malheureuse de sa disparition. C'est moi qui ai insisté pour qu'elle s'inscrive ici pour avoir plus de chance de le retrouver et je crois .....que j'ai fais une erreur....

----------


## BA 61

> En effet certains ne mobilisent personne et pourtant là aussi une personne est très malheureuse de sa disparition. C'est moi qui ai insisté pour qu'elle s'inscrive ici pour avoir plus de chance de le retrouver et je crois .....que j'ai fais une erreur....


Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait des chiens qui mobilisent plus que d'autres.
Ce qu'il faut pour que la recherche soit efficace c'est faire en sorte que la diffusion de l'information soit la plus large possible à partir de la zone où le chien a été perdu. Il faut sur place réunir une petite équipe disponible pour mettre des affiches et pouvoir se mobiliser presque à tous moments, c'est que nous avons fait autour de Limbutza et c'est ainsi que nous avons pu la localiser jusqu'à l'issue heureuse.
Je remonte les infos que j'avais déjà données à propos d'un autre chien errant sur une aire d'autoroute

"Il faut vraiment que vous insistiez sur la
diffusion de l'information auprès des mairies, vétos, gendarmeries,
fourrières, ONF, sociétés de chasse... et surtout mettre des affiches sur un périmètre le plus
vaste possible à partir du lieu de la disparition, c'est à chaque fois
sur un coup de fil que nous avons pu relocaliser la puce. Lorsque nous
l'avons perdue de vue pendant près de 15 jours c'est parce que l'espace
où elle s'était réfugié n'était pas couvert par les affiches. Et un
chien peut se déplacer très vite et loin

Il faut commencer par faire une affiche en couleur si possible et la diffuser partout
Je vous mets le lien d'un site sur lequel vous avez les adresses mails des mairies, 

http://www.annuaire-mairie.fr/

il faut envoyer l'affiche à ces adresses en demandant de diffuser, idem auprès des groupements de gendarmeries du secteur et surtout sur place en mettre vraiment partout
Si vous faites une affiche je peux la transmettre à tous les cabinets véto de votre région, vous me l'envoyez en MP
Bon courage

----------


## HYOKO

Vite, il faut aller sur ce post et se mobiliser comme nous l'avons fait pour Limbutza !  Merci d'avance.

http://rescue.forumactif.com/centre-...28-t259452.htm

----------


## maruska

ah quand les hommes mettent tout leur coeur et leur cerveau au service des animaux...cela donne cette si belle histoire   ::   ::   :applause2:

----------


## Affolée

Je souhaite une longue vie tranquille à Limbutza !
Je désespérais de retrouver son post ; je ne la trouvai plus ni dans les "ils n'ont pas eu de chance", ni dans "les sortis d'affaire".

----------


## jhon

Des nouvelles de la belle. Sa F.A. peut elle nous envoyer qq photos. Merci

----------


## BA 61

> Des nouvelles de la belle. Sa F.A. peut elle nous envoyer qq photos. Merci


La puce va très bien, sa FA est devenue sa famille puisque la belle est adoptée, je vous mets une photo de la louloute surprise "en plein travail" lorsque je suis allée la voir

----------


## Tachka

[center:1zfzvs2i]Ouhlala c&#39;est vrai qu&#39;elle a l&#39;air très fatiguée d&#39;avoir beaucoup travaillé. 
Quel bonheur de la voir ainsi....[/center:1zfzvs2i]

----------


## Aerangis

Quelle heureuse fin !!!

----------


## bagatelle

Très joli message de  Limbutza    Hier à 9:18blockquote

/blockquote
Cette
histoire est mon cadeau de Noël pour la toute nouvelle Association
Mukitza. Je lui offre afin qu'elle en fasse tout l'usage qu'elle juge
nécessaire.
Dans tout cas, moi, je serai très fière que mon arrivée
en France soit publiée. car au delà d'un simple fait divers, c'est
aussi une façon de faire prendre conscience des conditions difficiles
pour les plus démunis que ce soit en Roumanie ou ailleurs.

Mes frères et mes soeurs de l'Est ont tellement besoin de vous tous.
_
Limbutza_

----------


## HYOKO

La belle Limbutza est en plus une louloute très généreuse

----------


## totusi

> Dans tout cas, moi, je serai très fière que mon arrivée
> en France soit publiée. car au delà d'un simple fait divers, c'est
> aussi une façon de faire prendre conscience des conditions difficiles
> pour les plus démunis que ce soit en Roumanie ou ailleurs.
> 
> Mes frères et mes soeurs de l'Est ont tellement besoin de vous tous.
> _
> Limbutza_


Bonjour,
Puis je traduire cette merveilleuse histoire pour la poster sur des sites roumains de la protection animale? 
Grosses caresses a Limbutza et merci de tout coeur a ceux qui ont lutter pour y arriver la.

----------


## bagatelle

> Envoyé par bagatelle
> 
> Dans tout cas, moi, je serai très fière que mon arrivée
> en France soit publiée. car au delà d'un simple fait divers, c'est
> aussi une façon de faire prendre conscience des conditions difficiles
> pour les plus démunis que ce soit en Roumanie ou ailleurs.
> 
> Mes frères et mes soeurs de l'Est ont tellement besoin de vous tous.
> _
> ...


Quand Limbutza a transmis ce message, elle pensait à 30 millions d'amis. Il faudrait que tu demandes à Corinne son avis 
[email=corinne_mahistre@yahoo.fr:1st95j42]corinne_mahistre@yahoo.fr[/email:1st95j42]

----------


## Chinooka

Même si je ne poste pas souvent, je suis le topic et je suis toujours émerveillée par cette aventure d'une fifille à peine débarquée de son pays lointain, qui se fait la belle, qui tient tout le monde en haleine pendant des semaines et qui finit dans une famille de rêve après tant d'effort de la part de ses sauveteurs   ::  

Je me pose une question depuis longtemps... excusez-moi   ::    Sa langue ne devient pas sèche à force ? A-t-elle des soins spéciaux ? Quels sont ses traitements ?

En lisant un autre topic par hasard (et je ne me souviens plus duquel), on disait du toutou du topic qu'il pouvait être né comme ça : pour Limbutza, est-ce de la maltraitance ou une malformation ? Le fait qu'elle ait pu manger des lapins signifie peut-être que c'est génétique et qu'elle a pris l'habitude de se débrouiller toute seule depuis son âge tendre, surtout si elle vivait dans la rue ? 

Limbutza est magnifique, elle a des couleurs chaudes qui la rendent encore plus belle...  :amour4: 

C'est sûr que sa famille la rendra heureuse pour toujours et qu'elle rendra sa famille heureuse : c'est un merveilleux conte de Noël  :kao3: 

Bravo et merci à tous   ::

----------


## jagroux

Je suis vraiment émue et heureuse pour Limbutza....

Une telle vie, une telle histoire, et qui fini si bien, ça ne s'oublie pas

----------


## lakota03

j'ai lu (je ne sais plus où)que lenuta avait écrit:limbutza n'est pas née comme ça......elle a beaucoup souffert......merci l'humain....

----------


## jagroux

> j'ai lu (je ne sais plus où)que lenuta avait écrit:limbutza n'est pas née comme ça......elle a beaucoup souffert......merci l'humain....


Oui, Lenuta a dit, si je ne me trompe, que c'était suite à des mauvais traitements qu'il avait fallu amputer Limbutza de sa mandibule  
Il y a des choses que je ne comprendrais jamais jamais

----------


## HYOKO

> Envoyé par lakota03
> 
> j'ai lu (je ne sais plus où)que lenuta avait écrit:limbutza n'est pas née comme ça......elle a beaucoup souffert......merci l'humain....
> 
> 
> Oui, Lenuta a dit, si je ne me trompe, que c'était suite à des mauvais traitements qu'il avait fallu amputer Limbutza de sa mandibule 
> Il y a des choses que je ne comprendrais jamais jamais




Quelle horreur   ! Pauvre p'tite mère.
Heureusement que MAMAN DE COEUR va lui faire oublier tous ses malheurs

----------


## cc2004

elle est tellement belle. Comment va t -elle ?

----------


## bagatelle

> j'ai lu (je ne sais plus où)que lenuta avait écrit:limbutza n'est pas née comme ça......elle a beaucoup souffert......merci l'humain....


Exact... et pas eu besoin d'amputation, on imagine les souffrances endurées...

----------

Limbutza aurait eu la machoire arrachée ?  

Quelle est excatement son histoire passée ?

----------


## BA 61

A moins que Lénuta soit certaine de l'accident ou du mauvais traitement, car la chienne était dans cet état lorsqu'elle l'a récupérée me semble-t-il, rien ne permet de dire actuellement ce qui est arrivé à la puce, seule une radio pourrait éventuellement éclairer sur l'origine du handicap, quant à une amputation de cette ampleur réalisée sur un chien errant et en Roumanie de surcroît on peut en douter???

Pour répondre à cc2004, la louloute va super bien

----------


## zorkita

Il y a des chiots qui naissent défigurés et à qui ça arrive parfois aussi, mais heureusement c'est rare. J'espère de tout coeur que c'est son cas et non une atrocité humaine.

----------


## cc2004

merci j'espère que nous aurons d'autres photos

----------


## bagatelle

Lenuta ne connait pas son histoire avant de l'avoir prise sous son aile. Elle traînait en ville et était chassée de partout vu son handicap. 
Elle pense à une voiture ou de la maltraitance pour sa mâchoire, le véto vu sur place a confirmé qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'une malformation de naissance. Et si mes souvenirs sont bons, elle est parvenue à la capturer en l'endormant avec l'aide d'un fusil tant elle était méfiante.
  à sa maman française, longue et belle vie à Limbutza. Le bonheur qu'elle connait aujourd'hui va estomper petit à petit toutes les horreurs qu'elle a vécues.

----------


## fauvia

> Elle traînait en ville et était chassée de partout vu son handicap. 
> .


  ::  

Ca non plus, je ne peux pas admettre : si t'es pas beau, on te chasse ! Délit de sale gueule !

Pourtant le handicap devrait être une raison supplémentaire de venir en aide, non ?!!  :hein2: 

Heureusement pour Limbutza que Lenuta soit une femme de coeur !  :amour3:   ::

----------


## Limbutza

Je vous assure que ce n'est pas pour me rendre intéressante, mais aujourd'hui encore...

Voilà qu'en inspectant ma bouche, la Miss-2'pattes a vu que j'avais une drôle de dent bizarre, pas belle. Du coup jeudi dernier, j'ai eu ma visite de vétérinaire. Conclusion : il s'agit d'une grosse molaire moitié 3/4 déboitée, sur un semblant de mâchoire inférieure. Cela me gêne car ça frotte sur la langue et le palais. 

Ce matin c'était l'extraction sous anesthésie générale. La vétérinaire avait déjà sa petite idée jeudi sur l'absence de  mâchoire. Elle confirme aujourd'hui avec un examen plus poussé. Je ne suis pas née comme ça. C'est terrible car les attaches avec le haut ne sont pas symétriques, ce qui laisse entendre que je me suis dégagée d'une forte emprise... et le morceau est tombé. Elle était palote la Miss quand elle a entendu ça. Il peut s'agir d'une bagarre de chien, d'un piège, enfin on ne saura jamais, je garderai mon secret. Quelle souffrance et quel miracle de m'en être sortie !

Quand la Miss est venue me chercher j'avais encore les effets secondaires du produit. J'ai du voir des éléphants roses, toujours est-il que j'ai eu tellement peur quand elle a avancé la main pour me sortir de la cage que j'ai fait une vraie crise à me jeter contre la porte. Il a fallu du temps pour que je me laisse prendre dans les bras. Même revenue dans ma maison je ne restais pas tranquille. Ça va mieux, je viens de manger un truc super bon au poulet et zou un p'tit bond pour m'installer sur MA banquette. Après une bonne nuit il n'en restera plus rien de tout ça.

Ma langue n'est pas très belle avec toutes ces émotions. J'ai du sang sur une patte, l'autre rasée... Alors pour les photos on va attendre un peu. Pourtant, j'aurais voulu vous montrer mon oreille enfin libérée de son affreuse boucle bleue. Et dans l'autre j'ai un tatouage. La Miss est plutôt du genre vieux jeu. Elle, la puce... bof !!

Demain je vous fais un coucou pour vous dire comment la nuit s'est passée.

@+ les copains.
_
Limbutza_

----------


## maruska

pauvre petite Limbutza! :  que de souffrances endurées   ::   heureusement sur son triste chemin elle a croisé de "bons humains". Pauvre  :kao

----------


## jhon

Merci pour tes nouvelles Limbutza.
Laisse toi chouchouter, et profite bien de ta famille 
On attend tes photos...

----------


## bagatelle

Limbutza !!! Tu viens seule sur rescue   comme une grande. C'est merveilleux, caresses ma belle.

----------


## isabelle

Limbutza pour un bon rétablissement je t'envoies des tonnes de bisous !

----------


## cc2004

Pauvre louloute    j'espère qu'elle va vite se rétablir.
C'est l'horreur ce qu'elle a du vivre. Perdre une partie de sa machoir  

Bon rétablissement ma belle

----------


## zorkita

Profites en bien princesse, restes au chaud près de ta maman et fais toi dorloter au maximum

----------


## Limbutza

Bonjour tout le monde,

La nuit fut bonne, plus de mauvaise vision ni de peur infondée. Ce matin quand la Miss-2'pattes est arrivée vers moi j'ai montré mon ventre pour les caresses habituelles. Il n'y a que le bruit des gamelles qui m'ont fait me lever. Pas tout manger, j'en ai laissé un peu. On verra ce soir. Sitôt rassasiée, je me suis réinstallée sur ma banquette et rideau. Lourdes les paupières... très lourdes.

C'est vrai qu'hier soir j'étais à l'Ouest, mais la Miss n'était pas trop claire non plus. Aucune de mes pattes n'a été rasée. J'te jure, faut vraiment tout vérifier. 

Du coup elle mettra des p'tites photos dans la journée. Faut quand même que je vous montre ma nouvelle oreille ! 

@+ les copains. 

_Limbutza_

----------


## shoupie

Merci Limbutza    ::    et  aussi  Miss-2 pattes.  :merci:  :merci:

----------


## Tachka

Ces suites d'anesthésies!!!!  pas toujours rigolotes pour les bipèdes suivant les réactions!!!!!!!!!!!
Allez remets toi bien!

----------


## bagatelle

Pleins de câlins à la toute belle et   à son adoptante qui raconte si joliment....

----------


## Limbutza

Elle m'embête la Miss à toujours vouloir me photographier. Ce matin je n'ai pas envie de me lever, il faudra faire avec celle-là... 

*Oups ! Surprise dans mon activité préférée : la grasse mat'*


Et l'autre photo avec le chat, c'était il y a quelques jours. Je crois qu'il a fini de faire ses moustaches frisées le Grisou. Il craque, même si ce n'est pas encore l'amour fou. Enfin c'est lui qui voit, parce que moi je l'aime.
Pffff ces garçons pour les comprendre, pas toujours facile !

*Limbutza qui a trouvé son Grigri....*

----------


## nann

les photos sont très belles...
un grand merci à ses adoptants pour tout ce qu'elle fait pour la belle ainsi que de nous donner de ses nouvelles...et merci à la personne qui se charge de mettre les nouvelles ici...

----------

La misstinguette toujours sur le canapé...    Heu avouez qu'en fait "Miss 2 pattes" l'a collée dessus !    Et toujours dans la même position !  
Et dans le panier avec le chat, c'est super mignon    On se rend bien compte que c'est vraiment une petite chienne ! Malgré les photos avec des humains à côté, je la voyais plus grande   

Elle va vite se frétablir de son anesthésie, il faut parfois quelques jours. Elle va sûrement se sentir mieux sans cette quenotte gênante.

Je suis retournée de savoir que le handicap n'est pas de naissance, quelle horreur... Je n'ai pas d'autres mot, c'est terrible.

Toute la galère est à présent terminée pour elle, elle n'a pas volé son bonheur !

----------


## cc2004

merci pour les photos elle est adorable. Trop mimi celle avec le chat.
Bon rétablissement à la belle

----------


## kitchoupi

Et enfin plus d'étiquette dans sa tite noreille!  

Limbutza, quand je pense à toutes les personnes malades d'angoisse devant leur ordinateur pendant des semaines, si tu savais comme ça nous fait du bien de te lire maintenant, mais si tu savais...

----------


## shoupie

C'est vrai qu'elle est beaucoup plus petite que je ne le pensais la louloute.

Vas y Limbutza maintenant tu peux faire autant de grass'mat que tu veux, miss 2 pattes en sera ravie !    :kao2:

----------


## zorkita

Je me demandais: peut-elle aboyer?

----------


## bagatelle

son poil est superbe, doux comme tout, envie folle de lui faire des papouilles à la miss

----------


## r'is27

Limbutza, petite fée tu es vraiment une petite coquine, tu fais craquer tout le monde même le superbe matou qui dans peu de temps viendra dormir auprès de toi, tu sais vraiment y faire  
Plus je regarde les photos plus je trouve qu'il se dégage de toi quelque chose de magique, une vrai petite fée qui transforme tout autour d'elle en amour

----------

C'est fou aprés si peu de temps, on dirait une chienne normale!!!
Elle a l'air si heureuse de profiter du moelleux de son panier  :amour:   ::    On sent qu'elle prend son travail de chien de garde (des songes) trés au sérieux!!!   ::

----------


## maruska

trop mignon les photos!

----------


## JOB

comme elle est belle et sereine

elle adore le canape comme shangai mon amour de husky qui elle aussi a errée pendant 4 mois

je dis encore merci a la mobilisation pour se sauvetage  a la miss a 2 pattes

et longue vie a toi limbutza

bonnes fetes à tous

marie et sa meute

----------


## anne06

merci à Miss 2 Pattes pour tout ce qu'elle fait pour la Princesse ! 

si j'ai bien compris, ce serait suite à un piège ou des mauvais traitements que la louloute n'aurait plus de mandibule ... 

bref, c du passé, maintenant, tout ne va être que bonheur pour Limbutza, qui va passer un vrai Noel avec un sapin et sûrement plein de cadeaux !!!

----------


## jhon

Elle semble bien petite dans son grand panier, heureusemment que le matou est venu près d'elle. Merci pour le journal de Limbutza

----------


## Limbutza

> Je me demandais: peut-elle aboyer?


Bonjour,

Pour répondre à usa, oui j'aboie comme une grande mais je ne le fais pas souvent. D'ailleurs pour une petite chienne comme moi, la Miss-2'pattes a dit que j'avais un bel organe !

Aujourd'hui encore je reste sur MA banquette à dormir. La Miss vient me voir toutes les heures pour vérifier si tout va bien. Mais oui, ça va. Juste encore un peu en phase de récupération. Du coup j'ai droit à des supers bons trucs à manger mélangés aux croquettes.    Hi, hi, ch'uis pas prête de changer de stratégie. C'est bien meilleur que les croquettes toutes seules.

Ah oui en parlant de croquettes, vous savez quoi ? Ce matin je me suis servie de ma seule dent du fond qui me reste sur ce bout de mâchoire inférieure pour croquer. Comme quoi elle me gênait bien cette vilaine dent qu'on m'a retirée. 

Oui tout ces malheurs, j'espère bien que c'est du passé.

@+ les copains

_Limbutza_

----------


## HYOKO

Ma petite Limbutza, tu es maintenant un membre à part entière du forum, comme ça on peut te répondre directement, super   

Donc, je te trouve ravissante sans ta vilaine boucle d'oreille et je te fais tout plein de bisous

----------


## Mémé60

Je te fais plein de gros bisous  petite poulette!!

ET a ta maman aussi..!!! 

Récupère bien et soit enfin heureuse

----------


## Lenuta

Chers amis de partout,



Mon nom Mochaché. J'ai un beau nom, et en plus, il y avait un autre chien abri nommé Mocha.

J'ai
une histoire que beaucoup de chiens abandonnés, mais d'autres chiens
errants si j'ai eu la chance d'être trouvé par ma mère.

Un
homme, que j'ai été fidèle à la vieillesse, un homme pour qui j'aurais
donné leur vie pour moi sont maintenant abandonnés sur la route à
l'extérieur de Bucarest.

Je
ne savais pas ce qui est avec moi, je suis aveugle, n'entendant que le
bruit des voitures, de tous côtés, mais j'ai eu très faim et traverser
d'un côté à côté.

En ce moment, ma mère a traversé ce lieu toutes les voitures se sont arrêtées et me prit dans ses bras.

Depuis lors, vivant dans les abris. Je vis avec des poulets. Marcher
que sur le mur à dormir la nuit dans la maison, et le jour où je
voudrais aller à l'écoute alors que les jeunes chiens jouer.

Je
ne sais pas combien de jours vous vivez, être en bonne santé, comme dit
le vétérinaire, mais je suis heureux que je le pourrai, chaque jour qui
passe.

Je
suis heureux que vous ayez envoyé de la nourriture, je suis heureux que
vous êtes avec nos besoins, je suis heureux que les autres chiens et
les
petits enfants sont adoptés. Je suis heureux quand ma mère m'aime
confort et ensuite se plaindre. Pleurer de tristesse que l'homme que
j'aimais, m'a abandonné et ma mère pleurer de bonheur trouvé.

I, Mochaché, merci pour tout et je vous aime plus.

Je
souhaite que tous les chiens abri pour être heureux, sois fort Lenuta
mère peut prendre soin de nous et je vous souhaite, à tous mes amis
d'avoir un Père Noël heureux

Chers amis de partout,



Mon nom Mochaché. J'ai un beau nom, et en plus, il y avait un autre chien abri nommé Mocha.

J'ai
une histoire que beaucoup de chiens abandonnés, mais d'autres chiens
errants si j'ai eu la chance d'être trouvé par ma mère.

Un
homme, que j'ai été fidèle à la vieillesse, un homme pour qui j'aurais
donné leur vie pour moi sont maintenant abandonnés sur la route à
l'extérieur de Bucarest.

Je
ne savais pas ce qui est avec moi, je suis aveugle, n'entendant que le
bruit des voitures, de tous côtés, mais j'ai eu très faim et traverser
d'un côté à côté.

En ce moment, ma mère a traversé ce lieu toutes les voitures se sont arrêtées et me prit dans ses bras.

Depuis lors, vivant dans les abris. Je vis avec des poulets. Marcher
que sur le mur à dormir la nuit dans la maison, et le jour où je
voudrais aller à l'écoute alors que les jeunes chiens jouer.

Je
ne sais pas combien de jours vous vivez, être en bonne santé, comme dit
le vétérinaire, mais je suis heureux que je le pourrai, chaque jour qui
passe.

Je
suis heureux que vous ayez envoyé de la nourriture, je suis heureux que
vous êtes avec nos besoins, je suis heureux que les autres chiens et
les
petits enfants sont adoptés. Je suis heureux quand ma mère m'aime
confort et ensuite se plaindre. Pleurer de tristesse que l'homme que
j'aimais, m'a abandonné et ma mère pleurer de bonheur trouvé.

I, Mochaché, merci pour tout et je vous aime plus.

Je
souhaite que tous les chiens abri pour être heureux, sois fort Lenuta
mère peut prendre soin de nous et je vous souhaite, à tous mes amis
d'avoir un Père Noël heureux

Chers amis de partout,



Mon nom Mochaché. J'ai un beau nom, et en plus, il y avait un autre chien abri nommé Mocha.

J'ai
une histoire que beaucoup de chiens abandonnés, mais d'autres chiens
errants si j'ai eu la chance d'être trouvé par ma mère.

Un
homme, que j'ai été fidèle à la vieillesse, un homme pour qui j'aurais
donné leur vie pour moi sont maintenant abandonnés sur la route à
l'extérieur de Bucarest.

Je
ne savais pas ce qui est avec moi, je suis aveugle, n'entendant que le
bruit des voitures, de tous côtés, mais j'ai eu très faim et traverser
d'un côté à côté.

En ce moment, ma mère a traversé ce lieu toutes les voitures se sont arrêtées et me prit dans ses bras.

Depuis lors, vivant dans les abris. Je vis avec des poulets. Marcher
que sur le mur à dormir la nuit dans la maison, et le jour où je
voudrais aller à l'écoute alors que les jeunes chiens jouer.

Je
ne sais pas combien de jours vous vivez, être en bonne santé, comme dit
le vétérinaire, mais je suis heureux que je le pourrai, chaque jour qui
passe.

Je
suis heureux que vous ayez envoyé de la nourriture, je suis heureux que
vous êtes avec nos besoins, je suis heureux que les autres chiens et
les
petits enfants sont adoptés. Je suis heureux quand ma mère m'aime
confort et ensuite se plaindre. Pleurer de tristesse que l'homme que
j'aimais, m'a abandonné et ma mère pleurer de bonheur trouvé.

I, Mochaché, merci pour tout et je vous aime plus.

Je
souhaite que tous les chiens abri pour être heureux, sois fort Lenuta
mère peut prendre soin de nous et je vous souhaite, à tous mes amis
d'avoir un Père Noël heureux

Chers amis de partout,



Mon nom Mochaché. J'ai un beau nom, et en plus, il y avait un autre chien abri nommé Mocha.

J'ai
une histoire que beaucoup de chiens abandonnés, mais d'autres chiens
errants si j'ai eu la chance d'être trouvé par ma mère.

Un
homme, que j'ai été fidèle à la vieillesse, un homme pour qui j'aurais
donné leur vie pour moi sont maintenant abandonnés sur la route à
l'extérieur de Bucarest.

Je
ne savais pas ce qui est avec moi, je suis aveugle, n'entendant que le
bruit des voitures, de tous côtés, mais j'ai eu très faim et traverser
d'un côté à côté.

En ce moment, ma mère a traversé ce lieu toutes les voitures se sont arrêtées et me prit dans ses bras.

Depuis lors, vivant dans les abris. Je vis avec des poulets. Marcher
que sur le mur à dormir la nuit dans la maison, et le jour où je
voudrais aller à l'écoute alors que les jeunes chiens jouer.

Je
ne sais pas combien de jours vous vivez, être en bonne santé, comme dit
le vétérinaire, mais je suis heureux que je le pourrai, chaque jour qui
passe.

Je
suis heureux que vous ayez envoyé de la nourriture, je suis heureux que
vous êtes avec nos besoins, je suis heureux que les autres chiens et
les
petits enfants sont adoptés. Je suis heureux quand ma mère m'aime
confort et ensuite se plaindre. Pleurer de tristesse que l'homme que
j'aimais, m'a abandonné et ma mère pleurer de bonheur trouvé.

I, Mochaché, merci pour tout et je vous aime plus.

Je
souhaite que tous les chiens abri pour être heureux, sois fort Lenuta
mère peut prendre soin de nous et je vous souhaite, à tous mes amis
d'avoir un Père Noël heureux

Bisous pour Limbutza

----------


## shoupie

Merci Mochache de nous avoir raconté ton histoire si triste.

Mais maintenant tu es avec maman Lenuta et tu es à l'abri de la rue et de la faim.

Nous aussi nous te souhaitons un bon Noel et à Lenuta aussi.

Plein de bisous à tous tes copains et copines de là-Bas petit Mochaché.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Limbutza

Heureusement quil y a une maman Lénuta sur la route des petits misérables roumains.

Sois heureux Mochaché dans les bras de ta sauveuse.

Bisous Lénuta   

_Limbutza_

----------


## maruska

Pauvre petit Mochaché, quelle frayeur dans ton regard....    Lenuta d'être là pour tous ces misèreux!

----------


## HYOKO

Je n'ai pas bien compris, est-ce que Mochadé va venir en France pour trouver une famille ? 

Si c'est le cas, il faut lui faire un post spécial (nous le signaler tout de même sur le post de Limbutza).

----------


## breton67

mon dieu ,quelle tristesse c est vraiment sans fin et on despererait de la race humaine sil n y avait pas des mamans Lénuta ainsi que toutes celles qiu se battent chaque jour que dieu fait pour ces abandonnés ! je suis arrivée sur Rescue par hasard et depuisje pleure souvent , mais d un autre coté quand on part dans les adoptés quel bonheur    a vous toutes pour ces bonheurs là

----------


## HYOKO

> Je n'ai pas bien compris, est-ce que Mochadé va venir en France pour trouver une famille ? 
> 
> Si c'est le cas, il faut lui faire un post spécial (nous le signaler tout de même sur le post de Limbutza).



Que peut-on faire pour Mochadé, personne n'a répondu à ma question de tout-à-l'heure ?

----------


## zorkita

Alors pas trop douloureux ton petit ventre ma Belle Limbutza?

J'espère que tu en profites au maximum... continues à faire croire à ta maman que tu ne te sens pas bien afin qu'elle te dorlotte un max

----------


## bagatelle

> Envoyé par HYOKO
> 
> Je n'ai pas bien compris, est-ce que Mochadé va venir en France pour trouver une famille ? 
> 
> Si c'est le cas, il faut lui faire un post spécial (nous le signaler tout de même sur le post de Limbutza).
> 
> 
> 
> Que peut-on faire pour Mochadé, personne n'a répondu à ma question de tout-à-l'heure ?


Lenuta le cajole, elle a vu le véto avec lui. Il a conseillé l'euthanasie car aveugle, elle a refusé. 
Je lui ai demandé ce qu'elle voudrait pour lui... à suivre.

----------


## shoupie

Pauvre bout'dchou. Evidemment que Lenuta a refusé, ce n'est pas parce qu'il est aveugle qu'il ne peut pas vivre heureux s'il est cajolé et accompagné.

Attendons des nouvelles


 ::      Lenuta et merci pour ce petit

----------


## HYOKO

Bagatelle, merci beaucoup de votre réponse. Je suis rassurée si Lenuta s'en occupe actuellement.

Je souhaite un bon week-end à la belle et gentille Limbutza

----------


## evelyne63

merci pour les nouvelles de limbutza, ça fait plaisir de la savoir en securité et au chaud
et le nouveau petit protégé de Lénuta est   :amour3:

----------


## vivre libre

pour tous ceux qui veulent un souvenir.....un petit calendrier avec Limbu
http://rescue.forumactif.com/le-bazar-d ... 5733103tza :

----------


## kitchoupi

On l'avait demandé, elles l'ont fait!!!
Le calendrier avec Limbutza et ses copains!!

Trop super!

----------


## bagatelle



----------


## idéfix

tu respires le bonheur petite Limbutza avec son doudou.

encore un chien mal aimé, s'ils avaient tous cette chance.

merci à sa gentille famille

----------


## maruska

quelle petite beauté et on dirait qu'elle y prend de plus en plus de plaisir à poser pour ses fans!

----------


## HYOKO

Tu es de plus en plus belle ma petite Limbutza

----------


## evemarine

Etant donné que j'ai fait la proposition des cartes avec la belle, il serait malvenue que je n'en prenne pas : donc ok pour un lot de cartes et un calendrier.

----------


## bagatelle

je te reconnais bien là Evemarine, caresses à tes poilus...

----------


## evemarine

Merci !    ::  


il faudra me dire à qui envoyer le chèque?

----------


## bagatelle

Tout est expliqué là , Christelle pour les calendriers, Martine pour les cartes. Bonnes fêtes à toi  

http://rescue.forumactif.com/le-bazar-d ... 5733103tza

----------


## Lenuta

J'ai vu des photos de la princesse Limbutza.Eu ne peut pas écrire Forum Mukitza.
Les images sont superbes.
Il n'y a pas de mots pour jouer exactement ce que je ressens quand je vois des enfants qu'ils sont adoptés aussi.
Merci nous avons oublié.
Oui, vous avez droit à vos frères dans la retraite, ils sont isolés, les routes sont bloquées.
Je suis sûr que nous n'avons pas été oubliés Limbutza

----------


## Limbutza

Petite maman Lénuta,

Je ne peux pas oublier ni aujourd'hui ni demain mes copains qui sont restés au refuge tout la bas en Roumanie. J'espère qu'ils ont au moins des croquettes et un abri. 

Ici en France il a beaucoup neigé depuis hier, mais maintenant quand j'ai bien joué dehors je retrouve le chaud d'une maison et ma banquette préférée. 

Deux petites photos de moi et une de mes potes les bergers allemands. Pour le Casanova, lui la neige.. bof. Il a l'air tellement en détresse que la Miss a préféré le laisser au chaud. 

Gros bisous Maman Lénuta  

_Limbutza_





*Mes potes BA... De gauche à droite : Pépette, Tim-Toum, Koko*

----------


## maruska

si Limbudza n'était pas si mignonne, les BA lui voleraient la vedette!  quelles belles photos

----------


## vidau fabienne

ca c est sur je suis pas fan fan de BA  mais la faut avouer y a du beau gosse    :Embarrassment: k:  ils sont magnifiques !! la pépette toute mimi dans la neige    ::   bises lenuta  ! bon courage  a vous ici 2 cm de neige et les bus passent plus, la route est  encombrée  on a vraiment pas l habitude de tout ca en provence oui  parce qu ici aussi il a neigé aujourdh ui et la terre s est arreté de tourner   :lol2:  :lol2:   ::   :bisous2:

----------


## totusi

Oho! mais qu'elle est belle cette petite roumaine! Elle fait du mimetisme avec les BA, pour avoir monte ses oreilles de cette facon! Et la position, comme si elle etait en train de se presenter au concours!  
@Limbutza (Miss), comment avez vous convencu les trois rois a rester aussi disciplines?   C'est un trucage?

----------


## anne06

quelle belle brochette de BA et Limbutza a l'air heureuse et épanouie !!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

:amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## HYOKO

Un vrai amour cette petite Limbutza

----------


## Siouxie

Elles sont superbes ces photos   un vrai régal...

----------


## Limbutza

_Limbutza_[img]%5Bimg%5Dhttp://i19.servimg.com/u/f19/14/49/10/40/noel0310.jpg%5B/img%5D[/img]

----------


## Siouxie

Joyeux Noel Limbutza, tu es toujours aussi belle et c'est toujours apaisant de te savoir chouchouter... On t'aime la belle   :amour3:  :kao3:

----------


## anne06

quelle belle photo, bonnes fêtes de Noël, et merci encore pour Limbutza !

----------


## r'is27

Joyeux noël à toi petite fée.

Les photos sont splendides, maintenant Limbutza tu peux profiter des joies de la neige car tu sais qu'après tu seras bien au chaud entouré d'amour sur ton joli canapé, tes copains ba sont vraiment magnifiques. Encore joyeux noël à toi, à tes copains et à ta moman ainsi qu'une excellente année 2010, profites bien de ton bonheur.

Joyeux noël Lénuta et une pensée en ces moment de fêtes à tous les potes de Limbutza qui attendent qu'un aussi joli conte de fée se produise pour  eux aussi.

----------


## nanie1991

Joyeux noël Limbutza, tu es vraiment magnifique   :amour4:

----------


## beautycoco

joyeuses fetes ma toute belle à toi et ta merveilleuse famille, que 2010 vous apporte pleins de bonheurs. Joyeuses fetes egalement à Lenuta et les siens

----------


## momo

Toujours aussi jolie 
Joyeux noel LIMBUTZA ainsi qu à toute ta famille

----------


## vidau fabienne

joyeux noel  limbutza !! pensées pour tes amis en roumanie et leurs protecteurs  irina mariam et lénuta   :bisous2:

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Comme Lenuta(je crois) doit être heureuse
Joyeuses fêtes adorable louloutte
et aussi à ta famille d'adoption qui le mérite   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maruska

JOYEUX NOEL, belle petite Limbudza, à toi, ta famille et ta maman de   Letuna

----------

Joyeux noël à toi Limbutza!
Pour moi ton histoire est l'incarnation même de la magie de noël: une tristesse immense au départ puis des fées et maginciens par dizaines, unis pour te sauver (Lénuta, ceux qui t'ont cherché sans jamais perdre espoir et enfin ta famille) et maintenant la douceur de vivre, la chaleur de l'amour pour ton coeur et la chaleur du feu pour ton corps. Le père noël existe c'est sûr pour avoir récompensé ainsi une force de vie tellement exceptionnelle...
Limbutza tu as mis a jamais de la magie dans mon coeur avec ton courage hors norme

----------


## Lenuta

Merry Christmans la tout monde et grand merci pour touts.
Une image en refuge
Les chiens envoyer gross bisous

----------


## Sabine2009

Qu'ils ont de la chance ces toutous de profiter de la neige, ici on n'a que la pluie, mon chien a plus de 9 ans et n'a jamais vu un flocon... Joyeux noël à la petite limbu et sa famille  :amour:

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Le paysage est beau, mais comment sont les conditions??
En tout cas Lenuta vous êtes une personne formidable
Beaucoup de bonheur pour vous et vos compagnons

----------


## Lenuta

Pas plus nimic.dar demandais rien, je hais tout autour de moi, sauf l'animal.
Jeudi sur le chemin de l'abri, j'ai vu environ 10 chiens dans un champ, tout autour, la neige, tout blanc.
Pauvre chien se tenait immobile.
J'ai eu quelques os dans la voiture et je me suis arrêté à leur donner.
Deux d'entre eux, on ne bouge pas du tout, avait les pieds gelés, et le pire de tout est faible.
L'autre chien est un peu mieux, mais *****.
Je voulais prendre toutes, mais ont eu peur et ont fui, j'ai laissé à ma façon, merci pour au moins 2 jours vous écarte pas.
Rebecca est venu me ramener chez moi et d'atteindre, m'a appelé, elle est désolée.
En face d'elle, a arrêté une voiture pour les chasseurs, un chasseur est
sorti de la voiture avec le fusil et le ventre Shot 2 chiens.

Quand je suis rentré j'ai eu des photos. Qu'est-ce que de plus en utiliser ces images.
Je déteste tout ......
Santa porté ces chiens un os et la mort.
Pour moi, il n'y aura jamais de Santa Claus.
Un
chasseur fait partie de l'Association des chasseurs et des pêcheurs du
comté de Calarasi, qui a fait porté plainte contre moi cet été, j'ai
payé l'amende.

url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=291u=13128850][/url]

----------


## DomiLafon

> Qu'ils ont de la chance ces toutous de profiter de la neige...


Malheureusement ceux-la n'ont pas une vraie chance d'être dans la neige. Avec des températures polaires, la nuit doit être très difficile pour eux.
La neige c'est bien quand on a une maison chauffée et le ventre plein. Sinon c'est la misère. Noël n'a pas du être très heureux pour Lénuta et ses chiens.

Beaucoup de courage Lénuta pour tant de souffrance à assumer.

----------


## Flo13

Quelle désolation!     ::    Il faut être solide comme Lenuta pour continuer à tenter d'améliorer la situation.

----------


## Lenuta

S'il
vous plaît écrivez-vous une pétition pour abus faits par les chasseurs
pour la chasse et la pêche Sportsman Association du comté de Calarasi.

Petitis être signée par de nombreuses personnes.

Je ne suis pas stu une pétition.

S'il vous plaît

----------


## maruska

quel lourd fardeau pour Lenuta, pauvre petite mère courage, qui pourrait aimer vivre une telle vie!!!  c'est trop triste qu'il existe des mondes aussi inhospitaliers, aussi durs! Aidons Lenuta et ses toutous.

----------

Je sais pourquoi Limbutza est si courageuse: chez Lénuta sois tu es un chien ou un ami des chiens et tu meurs, sois tu es hors norme....
Courage Lénuta!

----------


## lakota03

je vais expliquer le message de lenuta:alors qu'elle pouvait enfin se rendre au refuge qui était isolé par la neige depuis une semaine,lenuta a vu un groupe de chiens a moitié gelés dans la neige...elle s'est arretée,leur a donné quelques os qu'elle avait dans sa voiture,un groupe de chasseurs a abattu le blanc...les chiens se sont enfuis,lenuta a pu en rattrapé 2  et les mettre a l'abri dans son refuge...c'était le 24 décembre!chronique habituelle des chiens de roumanie et de serbie   ::

----------

En quoi le travail de Lénuta gêne les chasseurs???  :hein2:

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Acte horrible, une fois de plus perpétré par un humain

----------


## MARTINE83

humain???? ho non!!!!!pourriture!!!c est le mot le plus decent que j ai trouve pour respecter ce forum!!!!!!
mon dieu...mais de quoi sont ils faits????

----------


## beautycoco

> humain???? ho non!!!!!pourriture!!!c est le mot le plus decent que j ai trouve pour respecter ce forum!!!!!!
> mon dieu...mais de quoi sont ils faits????


surement pas d un coeur!!!

----------


## Sabine2009

> Envoyé par Sabine2009
> 
> Qu'ils ont de la chance ces toutous de profiter de la neige...
> 
> 
> Malheureusement ceux-la n'ont pas une vraie chance d'être dans la neige. Avec des températures polaires, la nuit doit être très difficile pour eux.
> La neige c'est bien quand on a une maison chauffée et le ventre plein. Sinon c'est la misère. Noël n'a pas du être très heureux pour Lénuta et ses chiens.
> 
> Beaucoup de courage Lénuta pour tant de souffrance à assumer.


 sorry j'étais pressée le jour où j'ai écris le message, j'ai cru que c'était une photo des chiens de la nouvelle famille de limbutza et non pas du refuge   ::

----------


## lakota03

ne t'inquiètes pas sabine2009,c vrai que c'était pas évident de savoir......

----------


## evelyne63

> S'il
> vous plaît écrivez-vous une pétition pour abus faits par les chasseurs
> pour la chasse et la pêche Sportsman Association du comté de Calarasi.
> 
> Petitis être signée par de nombreuses personnes.
> 
> Je ne suis pas stu une pétition.
> 
> S'il vous plaît


est ce que quelqu'un a vu ce message de Lénuta ou elle demande de faire une pétition???? quelqu'un en a fait une????

----------


## Limbutza

Hier j'ai fait la connaissance de mon Papi et de ma Mamie dans l'Yonne. Ils ont été étonnés... C'est sur, la Miss ne leur avait pas dit que j'existais   .

J'étais dans ses bras quand elle a pointé la tête au portail. Papi, en rigolant a dit "Mamie vient voir, ta fille t'apporte ton cadeau de Noël..." 
Ben non, ce n'est pas ça du tout, Mamie avait commandé des casseroles au Père Noël ! 
Au début Mamie pensait que j'étais un chien que la Miss avait en garde. Mais la Miss lui a dit que NON. Bon alors, trouvé ? D'abord la Miss a dit que j'étais une fille et puis elle a raconté un peu l'histoire. Ils étaient touchés par tant de malheur. Alors Mamie a posé un coussin et une grosse couverture pour que je n'ai pas froid sur le carrelage. Je tremblais comme une pauvre feuille sur un arbre en hiver... Bouhhh que j'avais peur ! La Miss leur a dit qu'il ne fallait pas faire attention à moi et que j'allais me calmer. Et bien, elle a eu raison la Miss... au bout d'une heure ou deux j'ai montré mon ventre pour les grattouilles habituelles. Après le repas, la Miss m'a installée sur la banquette à côté du Papi. J'aime toutes les banquettes, je pourrais faire testeuse de banquette dans les grands magasins. En plus celle là est face à la cheminée, que du bonheur. Je n'ai pas bougé jusqu'au départ. 

Heu.., je crois qu'ils ont un peu craqué sur moi. 

Et puis retour à la maison car mes copains les chiens attendaient sagement. J'étais vraiment contente de les retrouver. 

Papi c'est un champion des crèches et un grand passionné des santons. La Miss va faire un film du cru 2009. 

En attendant le film, quelques photos.

Papi et moi (pas terrible la photo, mais prise derrière le carreau.... Bon on fera mieux la prochaine fois)


Ça cest Winnie


Et puis Chipie 14ans (il y en a une 3ème, Bébé, mais elle s'est cachée quand elle a vu l'appareil photos)


Cueilleur dolives


Un mas entièrement fabriqué par le Papi



@  les copains

_Limbutza_

----------


## vidau fabienne

ah les creches de nos parents c est un autre monde !mon pere sur un vieux tourne disque avait collé du papier dont on se sert pour raper les planches ( toile qui rape ) j ai perdu le nom   :lol2:  ca ressemblait a un chemin ! dessus il avait collé des moutons et un berger et un loulou en santons  et a partir du centre il avait fabriqué une espece d arche  ! une fois le tourne disque en route on aurait dit que les moutons rentraient dans un tunnel et ressortait de l autre coté !   ::   ! bon c etait tres repetitif  mais petits pour nous cela etait un monde magique !! tout ca a ete mis a la poubelle je pense le noel suivant le deces de mon frere a 14 ans nous n avons plus vraiment fait d arbre jusqu a ce  que ma soeur et moi ayons nos enfants !! nos parents ont refait l arbre et la creche mais style boite a chaussures pour feter ca !! c etait deja enorme pour eux et nous ! la petite mere a l air vraiment tres a l aise !! papy mamy ! votre fille a un    ::   comme ca   :bisous2:

----------


## HYOKO

Ma belle Limbutza, tu es une vraie tombeuse ! Tout le monde est amoureux de toi 
Je te souhaite beaucoup de bonheur, une très bonne santé et une très très longue et belle vie auprès de la" Miss"

----------


## maruska

il a de l'or dans les mains ton nouveau papy, belle Limbudza! profite bien de tout ce bonheur dans ta si gentille famille!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Un petit hors sujet mais j'espère que Limbutza ne m'en voudra pas
Ce petit protégé de Lenuta cherche sa FA
http://rescue.forumactif.com/recherches ... tm#5777221

En attebndant elle resoire le bonheur et j'ai l'impression que plus jamais elle ne se sauvera Trop bien les canapés  :lol2:

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je voulais écrire En attendant, elle respire le bonheur  :amour3:

----------


## evelyne63

Pour en revenir a Lenuta, est ce quelqu'un a vu sa demande faite plus haut concernant la pétition????

----------


## Flo13

Pour faire cette pétition, il faut savoir exactement de quoi il s'agit, du nom des lieux, à qui l'adresser etc.... il faudrait une personne en contact direct avec Lenuta, qui puisse dialoguer avec elle. Et qui sache comment on fait une pétition.   :hein2:

----------


## lakota03

pas évident d'avoir du poids en roumanie......même en faisant une pétition.....et de plus contre un groupe de chasseurs alors qu'une grande partie de la population a le même comportement envers les animaux errants...

----------


## Lenuta

Je ne sais pas où poster.

Chers amis,
Au nouvel an 2010 Je vous souhaite santé, bonheur et tout bien dans le monde avec famille et amis.
Merci
à tous pour votre aide, pour vous avec 2 asociatiations Mukitza et L'Arche
d'etenrnite, les chiens ont été ensemble dans mon refuge et en
Roumanie.
Un joyeux anniversaire sincère!

----------


## idéfix

Bonheur et santé à vous aussi Lénuta, à votre famille
et à tous vos petits protégés.
s'ils pouvaient trouver tous le bonheur pour 2010 on
serait les plus heureux.

Continuez à trouver la force et le courage d'en sauver
un maximum on est de tout coeur avec vous.

----------


## sabine74

Très grosses papouilles à la belle Limbutza, qui semble s'habituer au confort...
Comment ne pas l'aimer cette louloute après tout ce qu'elle a vécu et le courage dont elle a fait preuve !
Merci à tous les gens qui l'entourent et surtout à sa maitresse pour prendre bien soin d'elle.

Luneta, garde ta force et ton courage pour l'année 2010.
Tous ces pauvres malheureux n'ont que toi et grace à ton aide, espérons que de plus en plus d'entres eux arrivent à trouver de gentils foyers en France.
Nous pensons très fort à toi et te souhaitons le meilleur pour l'année à venir.

----------


## HYOKO

Je te souhaite une bonne année 2010, pleine de bonheur auprès de ta maman, ma belle Limbutza

----------


## anne06

bonne année à toi aussi, Lénuta, merci mille fois pour tout ce que tu fais, malgré tes petits moyens, pour sauver ces chiens de la misère et de la méchanceté humaine !

je te souhaite le meilleur pour 2010, tu le mérites tellement !

----------


## lakota03

bonne année lenuta ,bonne année limbuza  :bisous2:

----------


## MARTINE83

lenuta je te souhaite la paix et de l aide pour sauver tes bb 
du courage et la sante pour ta mission 
je t admire et je suis humble devant cet enorme travail que tu fais MERCI au nom de tous les animaux de la terre

----------


## Sabine2009

Bonne année   ::   et pur la pétition je pense qu'on serait beaucoup à vouloir aider mais on ne connait pas el roumain, on ne sait pas à qui écrire... Il faudrait demander à d'autres qui sont habitués à travailler avec la Roumanie et ne suivent sans doute pas ce post.  Pourquoi ne pas lancer une pétition internationnale ou mieux l'envoit de courriers en masse, que les gens enverraient directement aux dirigeants roumains ?  Si ils voient qu'ils choquent le reste du monde et que les gens s'engagent à ne pas aller en roumanie... peut être que ça va finir par les remuer un peu. Par exemple je connais des personnes qui aident la Roumanie depuis des années, elles apportent des colis, aident les enfants et les hôpitaux là-bas... si ces personnes écrivent en disant qu'elles ne feront plus rien tant qu'ils ne feront pas un effort pour la condition animale dans leur pays et sont suivies par toutes les autres dans tous les pays, ça peut faire avancer les choses.

----------


## Lenuta

... A connu une année ...


pas
nécessairement une bonne chose, pas forcément mal, le juste qui a
disparu,,,, j'ai regardé avec crainte à une nouvelle année, les
tentatives faites par nous, pour changer ...


Toutefois 2009 a été une année fatigante, une année qui a commencé avec la perte de chiens a été aimés ...

 comme
une rupture d'une partie de mon âme, je ne mentionnerai pas la perte de
chères âmes que nous avons perdu, je me aggraver vos âmes, a ensuite
suivi le mouvement chiens avec beaucoup de travail, avec beaucoup de
chaleur, sans eau, avec des plaintes et des amendes aux autorités.

Il
ya eu une autre vague de décès chez les chiens de petite taille, puis
de déchirer mon cur quand il est mort Lassy, mon chien de 11 ans, à
laquelle j'ai beaucoup souffert, beaucoup .... Je lui ai pris à l'abri
et nous l'avons enterrée près d'un fleur
Bush ... la mort de mon chaton suivi qui a suivi Billy traitement
Semaine 3, mort sur la route vétérinaires moi, je sasat mort il ya dans
le sac ...

2009
fut une année où de nombreux chiens ont été adoptés à l'abri, je les
connais, sont heureux et content pour elle ... Princess Limbutza qui
nous a fait nerveux et nous nous sommes joints et plus encore ...


Je
n'ai pas eu le week-end, nous n'avions pas de vacances, le temps chaud,
la pluie, le blizzard, j'ai été sur les barricades, transportait des
sacs de nourriture, de travail à l'épuisement, transportant des chiens
chez le vétérinaire.

J'ai sauvé Dora, le seul chien des 30 chiens morts par "l'homme de bien vouloir bien".

Suivant
j'avais la veille de Noël, comme j'allais à la retraite, le chien
bien-aimé,
qui ont grandi dans ma maison pendant de nombreuses années. une autre
pause cur ... chiens de tir, les chiens blessés, les chiens, les
crèmes glacées, comme Mochaché.



nous
pas choisir, mais le destin, mais le destin est manipulé par un
ensemble de circonstances, mais les gens qui ont ce pouvoir et la magie
pour faire changer les choses ... Malheureusement, le changement est souvent l'heureux ...


en 2009 plus d'âmes ont reçu des soins médicaux nécessitant une hospitalisation, traitement, chirurgie.

Et tout ce que nous faisons avec vous, mes amis et de chiens,. A

bien
meilleures conditions de vie en 2009 grâce à la nourriture offerte,
accessoires, cages et la stérilisation  qui n'étaient pas
n'étaient pas encore castrés, la drogue .... toutes ces choses ont été
possibles grâce à vous.


ici
on ajoute le "sport" mon préféré, au lieu de la salle de fitness, de me
conduire à un abri, pendant des années, la chaleur, la neige, la pluie,
rien n'est trop ....


.... Ainsi, une année s'est écoulée,,,

2010 est là, frapper à la porte ... nous ouvrons la porte toute grande, avec l'espoir, même si elle était un peu peur ....

----------

L'histoire de Limbutza aurait tendance à me faire dire que 2010 sera meilleur que 2009!
Lénuta votre courage m'impressionne

----------


## Limbutza

Quelques photos prises ce matin dans le jardin. Ici il a encore beaucoup neigé, plus de 10 cm. Je ne suis pas encore libérée de ma longe car j'ai toujours des envies d'évasion. La Miss m'a récupérée in extrémis la semaine dernière... Du coup elle a dit "encore un mois avec la grande longe !" Je fais pourtant plein d'efforts et aujourd'hui à chaque fois qu'elle m'a appelée je suis venue sans me faire prier. Il faut croire que toutes les vilaines histoires que j'ai vécues ne sont pas encore complètement parties de ma tête. 

Dans tous cas je suis vraiment trop belle. La Miss est folle de moi.







Plein de bisous à ma maman Lénuta

*Limbutza*

----------


## anne06

c fou ce besoin de liberté qu'elle a !

superbes images, Limbutza, tu respires le bonheur !!!

----------


## Isabel31

Les photos sont tout simplement magnifiques ! J'adore !   :amour3:  :amour:   ::    ET le modèle alors ... elle est    :amour4:  :kao3:   ::

----------


## jhon

BONNE ANNEE LIMBUTZA TU ES TRES BELLE DANS LA NEIGE

----------


## vidau fabienne

ben ma louloute t es vraiment trop belle mais qu est ce que ca veut dire de vouloir jouer les filles de l air !! tu vas pas garder ta corde tout le temps !! mon gros proméne en laisse depuis 13 ans remarque pour les tours en dehors du jardin il se barre ce vilain !! et loin et apres va le retrouver avec les routes etc !! va falloir que maman ait sacrement confiance en toi pour te lacher   :lol2:  les photos sont    :Embarrassment: k:  bravo   :applause2:

----------


## breton67

tu es si jolie petite louve 
bonne année a tous fasse que cette année soit celle de l adoption pour tous les   loulous d ici ou d ailleurs

----------

Ma Coppélia qui n'avait pas connu tous les malheurs de la puce a toujours été éprise d'évasion! Toute sa vie j'ai dû la surveiller comme le lait sur le feu et malgré ça j'ai dû courrir aprés deux ou trois fois... Elle adorait sa maison, sa famille, ses copains mais l'appel des chevreuils ou les pistes de lapins était trop fort...
On sent la puce tellement heureuse que c'est un bonheur

----------


## zorkita

Un grand merci à ses adoptantes pour continuer de nous donner des nouvelles et des photos. J'ai commandé le calendrier de Clopotel car je voulais la photo de Limbutza sur mon mur!!!

Elle est vraiment magnifique  

 ma belle Limbutza

----------


## HYOKO

Limbutza, ça se comprend que la Miss soit folle de toi, tu es à croquer 

Mais s'il te plait, ne nous fais plus d'angoisse avec tes désirs d'évasion

----------


## flo-12

Bonne et heureuse année à Lenuta, Limbutza ,ses adoptants et à tous ceux qui ont contribué à ce merveilleux sauvetage. Je pense que cette toutoune est vraiment devenue le symbole de tous les chiens de l'Est en espoir d'une vie meilleure.

----------


## kitchoupi

Elle a raison la Miss, tu es vraiment très belle Limbutza.

Je te souhaite, ainsi qu'à tout les tiens, 2 pattes, 3 pattes, 4 pattes, une merveilleuse année 2010.

Que leur souhaiter de plus à tous, que d'avoir la chance que tu as maintenant...

J'espère juste que dans très peu de temps du auras compris que grâce à ta nouvelle Maman, plus jamais on ne te fera de mal, que plus jamais tu ne seras privée d'amour et de soins, et que tu oublieras cette envie de prendre la poudre d'escampette, même si je pense que maintenant, tu n'irais plus aussi loin et tu ferais vite demi tour.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Quelle beauté

----------


## Limbutza

Je vais finir par prendre la grosse tête à force ...

Du coup la Miss a créé mon album. Vous pourrez me voir ainsi que mes copains BA et aussi le petit Casanova. Je peux vous dire qu'à la course ce n'est pas eux qui gagnent. Je suis la plus rapide... et encore il y a la longe qui me gêne sinon je vais aussi vite que la vitesse du son. 
Ben si je vous le dis  

L'album c'est ICI

----------

Merci pour cet album c'est du pur bonheur!!!
Les photos sont magnifiques, la puce a les yeux pétillants, les BA sont sompteux et le petitout est craquant!!!
Merci 
Limbutza restera le sauvetage 2009. Cette chienne a certainement fait avancé sans le savoir la PA!!!

----------

superbes les photos

----------


## Tachka

Toutes les photos sont trop belles....

----------


## Chinooka

Superbe album

----------


## kitchoupi

> Superbe album


  les photos sont vraiment toutes magnifiques, on y voit tout l'amour de la photographe, c'est flagrant

----------


## idéfix

c'est superbe, les photos sont magnifiques,
on dirait des photos d'art.

Merci beaucoup

----------


## Lenuta

Merci beaucoup

----------


## vidau fabienne

meilleurs voeux lenuta et bon courage  pour 2010   :bisous2:

----------


## Lenuta

Et toi aussi
Bisous

----------


## jhon

Merci pour ces photos magnifiques.. Limbutza est très heureuse avec ses copains.. C'est formidable.. 
Merci beaucoup

----------


## zorkita

Magnifique le photo album, et les 3 BAs sont   , je suis jalouse!!!!!!!

----------


## r'is27

Photos superbes, vraiment magnifique, un vrai bonheur de voir la petite fée si heureuse, les ba et le petit casanova sont

----------


## HYOKO

Quel magnifique album ! Limbutza super top model !

----------


## Blacky

Très jolies les photos

C est super qu elle ait pu trouver un foyer

----------


## momo

Magnifique album.
Les loulous sont tous aussi beaux les uns que les autres

----------


## momo

Comment vont LIMBUTZA et ses superbes amis?

----------


## Limbutza

Merci Momo de demander de mes nouvelles. Tout va bien pour moi. La semaine dernière j'ai eu droit à une prise de sang pour un petit bilan. Je suis en bonne santé, pas de problème.

Je suis seulement bien triste de savoir tous mes copains roumains dans le froid et la neige. Voici quelques photos envoyées par Lénuta. Les niches envahies par la neige suite à une grosse tempête. Il ne faut pas oublier ma maman roumaine dans son combat au quotidien. Moi j'y pense tous les jours  

_Limbutza_

----------


## vidau fabienne

ma petite limbutza ! j ai bien pensé a lenuta !!    ::   j ai vu hier sur la 1 un reportage sur la météo en roumanie il disait que les températures et la riviere ( je sais plus le nom ) n avaient pas ete aussi basses et la riviere presque entierement gelés depuis me semble t il plus de 30 ans ! j imagine les difficultés et la dureté de la vie des gens et de tes fréres animaux la bas   ::   ! vite vite le printemps pour eux ! je te fais pleins de calins ! envoie les en pensées toi qui a peut etre un 6 eme sens a ta famille de coeur roumaine !!  :bisous2: 

LENUTA  puisse l hiver vite finir et que le printemps arrive vite pour adoucir toutes vos douleurs , et votre dur travail   :bisous2:

----------


## jhon

Beaucoup de courage ...
Je pense bien à vous et à vos protégés Lenuta

----------


## astings

J'admire votre courage et votre force Lenuta ,moi aussi j'ai vu le reportage de TF1 et j'ai immédiatement pensé à vous .
Bon courage à vous et caresses à vos protégés

----------


## MARTINE83

courage lenuta!!!

----------

Faire de la PA au quotidien dans ses conditions cest du sacerdoce! Je suis admirative au plus haut point.

----------


## HYOKO

Ma petite Limbutza, grâce à ta maman de coeur française tu as échappé à cet enfer hivernal. 
Nous pensons très fort à ta maman roumaine et nous lui envoyons toutes nos forces !

----------


## Limbutza

Aujourd'hui grand jour... je suis sortie dans le jardin sans ma longe. Bien sur, ça valait quelques petites photos un tel évènement. Il n'y a eu que pour rentrer qu'il a fallu me rattacher. Bon ce n'est pas encore ça.. mais il y a du mieux. Si je n'ai plus trop d'appréhension pour entrer dans ma maison, en revanche j'ai toujours très peur quand il s'agit d'une autre. Jeudi, j'ai rendu visite à mon Papi et ma Mamie. La Miss a été obligée de me porter pour franchir la porte. Si j'avais pu je me serais sauvée ! 

Pourtant ensuite bien installée sur la banquette à côté du Papi, j'étais drôlement heureuse. 

Pour l'album c'est http://picasaweb.google.com/dailmoti...DqBQ#slideshowICI

Deux p'tites histoire de dire ...

[center:13joz4f7]

*Mais non la photo n&#39;est pas à l&#39;envers... Je regarde Tim par dessous !!*
[/center:13joz4f7]

----------


## vidau fabienne

quel merveilleux album de photos de ta famille a 2 pattes ! on croirait pas que limbutza soit si petite ! ou alors tes bergers sont immenses !! ils ont l air de  bien s aimer tous et l autre espece de pt domino noir et blanc qu il est chou celui la aussi   ::   :amour4:  !! il essaie de jouer avec les autres ou non ! bon la c est special avec la neige il doit avoir froid mais sinon est  ce qu il essaie de se meler aux 4 autres !! 
limbutza est rayonnante  c est un bonheur  de voir ca   :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  et un tel defi a toutes les lois , les idées etc que l on a des handicps ! nos loulous nous montrent le chemin du partage sans distinction de race , de maladie ou de couleur   :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## astings

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles et ces superbes photos   .  Quel bonheur de la voir si heureuse   . Vos loulous sont tous magnifiques.

----------


## HYOKO

Merci Limbutza de nous avoir envoyé tes belles photos. Tu es vraiment toute petite, tu ressembles à un bébé chien  ou à un petit renard. Tu es toute belle

----------

Le bonheur la rend magnifique!!! Cette chienne a un regard qui vous embarque complètement!!!
Quand à Koko, je suis obligée d'avouer qu'il est aussi beau que ma Baïne

----------


## idéfix

qu'est-ce qu'il est beau l'album, j'ai même rallongé le temps pour profiter plus des photos.

----------


## maruska

magnifiques photos de chiens heureux! J'adore celle de Limbudza avec de la neige sur le museau! Mais c'est vrai qu'elle parait minuscule à coté de  l'impressionnant Koko. quel bohneur de la savoir si heureuse!

----------


## momo

LIMBUTZA pour ces magnifiques photos 
Tous tes amis sont super beaux tout comme toi petite puce

----------


## Isabel31

Quelles magnifiques photos !   :amour4: 
Limbutza est très belle, son regard et son poil ont bien changé grâce au bonheur   ::

----------


## MARTINE83



----------


## vidau fabienne

un lien pour un beau sauvetage aussi    ::  
http://www.zigonet.com/sauvetage/decouv ... 10114.html

----------


## evelyne63

magnifiques photos, moi aussi j'ai rajouter du temps   :amour3:

----------


## nann

l'album est magnifique...un grand merci pour cette belle puce... on a toujours autant de plaisir à voir les photos de la belle heureuse....

----------


## MARATHONMAN

OH que oui

----------


## Limbutza

3 mois jour pour jour et presque à la même heure je  plongeais les yeux sur toi pour la 1[sup:tbwgqqq7]ère[/sup:tbwgqqq7] fois, derrière cette grille de la cage qui te retenais prisonnière. Moins de 100 jours pour te connaître, tapprivoiser, te regarder vivre, te comprendre, taimer. Ce matin tu as mis tes deux pattes sur mon bras pendant que je déjeunais. Ce nest pas souvent que tu cherches ce contact, jen étais toute heureuse. Mais cest ta façon de tourner ta tête et de coller ton nez sur ma joue qui ma fait le gros plaisir.

Un petit moment à nous deux comme jaime que mes chiens aient, chacun ayant sa façon bien à lui de sexprimer. Jappelle ça de la complicité. 

Cest top ma Limbutza, ma petite roumaine, ma 2[sup:tbwgqqq7]ème[/sup:tbwgqqq7] fille ! Jespère que tu es heureuse maintenant, du moins que tu commences à vraiment lêtre. 

Avec lespoir que demain nous apporte la pincée de bonheur en plus et chaque jour ensuite 

_Miss 2 pattes

_*Chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.....


*

----------

Elle a un si beau poil maintenant! Et elle dort avec une telle sérénité! C'est vraiment une histoire merveilleuse

----------


## BA 61

Que de chemin parcouru entre cette photo de la puce sur mon avatar et celle de la Princesse dans son canapé. Merci à sa Maman.

----------


## stacy

Une magnifique Histoire que du bonheur

----------


## Isabel31

Quelle sérénité !   :amour: 
Elle est resplendissante !!! Que c'est émouvant de la voir comme ça !   :amour: 

 ::

----------


## kitchoupi

Pour changer, kleenex pour moi

----------


## Siouxie

Quel bonheur... Quand je repense tous les jours angoissant quand on avait peur pour elle... Un immense sourire... J'aimerai bien me transformer de temps en temps   :amour4:   ::

----------


## vidau.fabienne

oups cette photo !! merde kleenex c est trop beau   :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:  ! limbutza  tire la langue a la nature qui  a voulu qu elle naisse comme elle est , !! lorsque je fais voir les photos a mes gosses ou leurs amis ou a des copines a moi tout le monde est stupefait par la beauté de cette louloute  et c est vrai que c est enormissime cette facon que la puce a de regarder l objectif, ou de presenter son meilleur profil ,ou de nous faire voir des poses et des attitudes  magnifiiques !elle a du charisme et c est ce qui fait qu elle ne laisse pas indifferent ! ca s explique pas   :hein2:  :bisous2:  la belle

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## Limbutza

> .... limbutza  tire la langue a la nature qui  a voulu qu elle naisse comme elle est... !!


Et non, je ne suis pas née comme ça.   ::    Le véto a été catégorique, cette absence est d'origine traumatique. D'ailleurs il me reste de chaque côté un bout de mâchoire inférieure et une petite dent. Sans doute un piège, un lien à l'origine de l'accident. On ne saura jamais, je vais garder mon secret. 

Bah ça ne m'empêche pas de manger, j'arrive même à coincer les croquettes entre le haut et cette dent qui a résisté en bas !

Les chiens ont cette capacité surprenante de gérer leur handicap. Il le faut bien si on veut vivre. Et croyez bien que je n'ai pas envie de mourir... Ah ça, non !

*Limbutza*

----------


## vidau.fabienne

elle tire la langue  alors a ces nom d'oiseau qui posent des pieges ou a ceux qui lui ont fait du mal !oui je suis la bien vivante et superbe malgré le mal que vos betises m ont fait  :lol2:   :Embarrassment: k:  limbutza  t es une guerriere tu t es sortie deja 2 fois des pires situations entre ton accident et ta fugue !! mais bon sur la fugue !! des gens ont tout fait pour t aider et je crois que personne ne regrettera jamais ce mois passé a te courir apres dans le froid , la pluie, a coller des affiches pour qu enfin nous on puisse voir cette photo    ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oh punaise cette photo  Une victoire sur la bêtise humaine, l' handicap
Une merveilleuse histoire d'amour
Limbutza respire le bonheur

----------


## idéfix

c'est tellement émouvant !

----------


## oursblanc

C'est ce soir que je découvre l'album de la meute et comme tous, il me touche en plein coeur, merci de faire vivre une si belle histoire

----------


## zorkita

Limbutza est de plus en plus belle, merci à sa maman de lui offrir une vie de rêve et d'amour

----------


## HYOKO

Quelle magnifique Limbutza, une vraie déesse !

----------


## anniec

Très émouvant    ::   ::   ::

----------


## MARTINE83



----------


## anne06

merci pour elle, je vous souhaite une longue route pleine de bonheur, ensemble !

----------


## Fifou

> Envoyé par vidau.fabienne
> 
> .... limbutza  tire la langue a la nature qui  a voulu qu elle naisse comme elle est... !!
> 
> 
> Et non, je ne suis pas née comme ça.  
> Le véto a été catégorique, cette absence est d'origine traumatique.
> D'ailleurs il me reste de chaque côté un bout de mâchoire inférieure et
> une petite dent. Sans doute un piège, un lien à l'origine de
> l'accident. On ne saura jamais, je vais garder mon secret.


Je me disais aussi... sinon elle n'aurait peut-être pas pu téter et serai déjà mourute  
Mais j'avoue, je n'osais pas trop me poser la question du "comment c'est arrivé"... ça a du être hard-core au possible, l'horreur  
Par contre, comment ça a cicatrisé, comment ça a été soigné ? Ca ça m'intéresse j'avoue : les capacités du corps, la volonté, la rage de vivre font parfois des miracles, à chaque fois ça me scotche...  

Sinon, excusez mes questions mais j'ai pas tout suivi parce que le post a été déplacé, renommé, y'en a d'autres etc... alors je m'y perds un peu  
Donc, Limbutza est un sauvetage from Roumanie c'est bien ça ?
Elle est arrivée en France et est en FA, sûrement sous contrat associatif vu sa particularité à la jolie demoiselle  
Elle a fugué durant un bon mois, et a été retrouvée     (heu... en résumé    comment ? car vous parlez de "survivante" et de "warrior" en parlant de Limbutza : vous voulez dire qu'elle a été dehors tout ce temps ?!! Ou alors a-t-elle été recueillie ? C'est où le post de son histoire svp ?)

Donc là elle est de nouveau dans sa famille d'accueil, au poil  
Mais... puisqu'elle est en FA, et donc non adoptée définitivement, il faut peut-être déjà y penser non ? A la faire adopter je veux dire!, car une telle "particularité" ne fait pas fondre le coeur de tous les
adoptants, c'est certain !
Pour l'instant Limbutza est dans notre "giron"    entourée de gens qui se préoccupent de la protection animalière et qui ont donc une vision plus "sensible" des choses. Mais les adoptants eux, pas toujours loin de là... 
J'ai lu que pour l'instant tout va bien dans la FA de Limbutza et qu'on patiente, la laisse se remettre avant de la faire adopter. Soit  
Mais ça ne dispense pas, à mon avis, de chercher dès maintenant des adoptants, qu'on ne trouvera probablement pas avant des semaines. Parce qu'il faut trouver non seulement quelqu'un qui veuille bien l'adopter, mais aussi que "ça colle" avec les besoins de Limbutza : donc à mon avis plus tôt on cherche et mieux c'est     Même si elle n'est pas adoptable tout de suite  

Sinon autre question : est-ce que sa particularité    est "réparable" ou demandera des soins ou précautions particulières ?
- déjà, est-ce que c'est opérable ? possibilité de pose de prothèse de la machoire inférieure ? Ca existe ??? Ca coûte... combien ?!     Est-ce qu'on a pas des contacts à Maisons-Alfort ou ailleurs ? (un tel cas est exceptionnel, et ça pourrait éventuellement être totalement pris en charge par certaines écoles vétérinaires ou centres de recherche spécialisés)
- si ce n'est pas opérable : quels soins, attentions particulières ?
J'imagine qu'il faut observer la langue (pas difficile me direz-vous!   ) chaque jour pour vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de lésion, de plaie ou de sècheresse. Idem pour son palais, hyper sollicité du coup. Et sûrement il faut faire attention aux longues balades en hiver (risque d'engelure ?) ou en été (risque de sècheresse ?). Pareil, faire très attention en cas de bagarre avec un autre chien (risque qu'elle se fasse arracher la langue).
Bon, c'est pas la mer à boire me direz-vous  
Y aura-t-il une pommade ou lotion à appliquer sur sa langue ? dans la bouche ? une fois par jour, par semaine, par mois ?
Voila, désolée si les réponses se trouvent ailleurs, indiquez-moi le lien et j'irai voir

----------

Petit Limbutza n'est plus en FA puisque sa FA l'a adopté

----------


## Fifou

> Envoyé par bagatelle
> 
>  Elle traînait en ville et était chassée de partout vu son handicap. 
> .
> 
> 
>   
> Ca non plus, je ne peux pas admettre : si t'es pas beau, on te chasse ! Délit de sale gueule !


Ah moi pareil ça me bouffe, depuis toute petite  
J'allais nourrir les chiens galeux, borgnes, les chats malades, les trucs qui ressemblaient à rien  
A chaque fois on me disait "mais pourquoi tu fais ça ? ils sont moches personne n'en veut !" et je répondais "bah c'est exactement pour ça que j'y vais, banane !!"  

Alors excusez pour toutes les questions de tout à l'heure (non j'suis pas une psychopathe !!) j'ai trouvé quelques réponses  
Alors sa FA l'a adoptée !! MAIS C'EST GENIAL !!!!!!

----------


## martinesch

Tu peux aussi aller sur http://associationmukitza.forums-act...light=limbutza

----------


## vidau.fabienne

fifou  , au vu de ton parcours je sais maintenant toute sa sensibilté et l histoire de limbutza ne pouvait que te toucher :cette petite   :lol2:  merdeuse en a fait courir des gens , fait battre des cours , et verser des larmes quand on a plus eu de nouvelles pendant quelques temps ! la miss se planquait ou  alors l equipe en planque voulait eviter au maximum les erreurs de depart qui ont fait fuir la puce  ( trop de monde , cris etc )alors qu elle etait bloquée dans une cour ! son post a du battre tout les records d audience depuis que rescue existe ,je ne sais pas ou retrouver l histoire complete de ce sauvetage  , mais ca fallait le coup de le lire    :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:  :dodo:  maintenant ko la  mamy   :bisous2: 
calin la limbutza et des    :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:   :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:  avec plaisir

----------


## Fifou

Ayé j'ai tout lu !  
Quelle épopée dites donc !!!!!!!  
Elle m'a fait halluciner avec le coup de l'aire d'autoroute !! Pas folle la guèpe  
M'enfin, un conseil avec Limbutza : si elle est comme mon Fifou    et qu'elle se carapate quand y'a moyen, ça sera la laisse systématiquement choupinette, un point c'est tout !!  

Et sinon cette histoire, vraiment incroyable... que ce soit le mystère et l'horreur de l'origine de son handicap, son voyage à travers l'Europe, sa folle épopée dans nos régions (elle était en campagne pour les élections !!   )  ou son sauvetage, et cette fin heureuse dans sa famille d'adoption et de    est géniale  

On pourrait en faire un bouquin tiens !!

----------


## Limbutza

Coucou les z'amis,

Et si je vous disais que dimanche dernier j'ai fait mes premiers pas au bord de la mer ! Comme ça une petite virée du côté de Narbonne. Je n'avais pas eu le temps de prendre mon maillot, du coup j'ai juste fait trempette du bout des pattes... C'est vrai que ce n'était pas chaud chaud le grand bain. Et puis ensuite on a fait une grande ballade dans la garrigue. Ça sentait bon. Le soir on est rentré à Chartres. La Miss a promis qu'on y retournerait. C'était vraiment bien. 

Toutes les photos sont dans l'album ICI

Bises

*Limbutza*

----------



----------


## Isabel31

::   ::   ::   :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:   ::   ::   ::  
Quelle belle adoption ! De belles photos comme d'habitude   :amour4:

----------


## idéfix

Superbe. Quel bonheur.
 Merci beaucoup

----------


## sm

S;o)

----------


## Lili03



----------


## vidau.fabienne

pas pu m empecher de regarder a nouveau tout l album mais c est trop beau  tout tes loulous sont magnifiques j aime bien vanille tres    ::   la petite mére !ma photo pregere c est moko et limbutza cote a cote avec leurs langues qui pendent  le pépere te fait un ravalement complet lui aussi en cas de bisous    :etonne2:   ::   ::  
bon alors ma fille a regardé les photos de la belle et elle voulait savoir si sa langue est seche ou si elle arrive a l humidifier   :hein2: 
 et moi je voudrais savoir s il t arrive que des gens te posent des questions   :hein2:   pourquoi est t elle comme ca  etc !
est ce que tu as eu deja des gens qui n etait pas concernés du tout par la pa et a qui tu as eu l occassion de raconter l histoire de la puce et que tu as reussi a sensibiliser un petit peu a la cause animale ( comme moi qui proméne la staff au village et qui a force ait reussi a convaincre  tout  le monde  que les molosses sont des chiens adorables ( les joueurs de boules l adorent , les commercants , aussi et  certaines ptes mamys m ont dit ca me plairait d avoir un chien comme ca    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    :   ::   ::  
voila ta troupe est geniale , que d amour on sent    ::    et les photos    :Embarrassment: k:  avec ces beaux paysages    ::   :merci:  :bisous2:

----------


## nath61

les photos sont magnifiques  :amour:

----------


## HYOKO

Quel magnifique album ! Quelle splendide Limbutza, merci à vous "Miss" de tout l'amour que vous lui donnez

----------


## BA 61

Si le bonheur existe sur Terre, il est là  

Bravo et merci Domi pour tout ce que tu fais pour la Princesse

----------


## vidau.fabienne

il ne faut pas oublier que si limbutza vit tout cela aujourdh ui c est aussi grace a lenuta et au combat qu elle mene la bas en roumanie , il faut en avoir du courage et de l amour pour faire ce qu lle fait  , aller a cheval par je sais pas combien de degres negatifs  jusqu a son refuge , casser la glace  , nourrir comme elle peut soigner les blessés  et malheureusement surtout cette année  ramasser les corps congeles des loulous morts la nuit a cause du froid , il ne faut pas oublier que dans sos appels diivers , un post est ouvert pour des dons pour construire des box en dur pour cet hiver, environ 200 euros le box , il en faut 40 , dix sont financés a peu pres je crois  soit pas un achat de box entier , soit par des pts dons rajoutés les uns aux autres ,, voila c etait un petit coucou a lenuta   ;  :bisous2:  le printemps arrive   :Embarrassment: k: 
limbutza  tu es    ::   et heureuse et c est   :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## anne06

l'album photo est un vrai régal ! 

merci pour ce moment de bonheur partagé avec la belle !

----------


## momo

Les photos sont sublimes...et les loulous n en parlons pas

----------


## evelyne63

magnifiques photos, toujours aussi belle cette toutoune

----------


## MARATHONMAN

La Roumanie est bien loin
Du pur bonheur que vous lui apportez là
Si Lenuta regarde l'album, elle doit avoir les larmes

----------


## anniec

Superbe et poignant

----------


## MOUNETTE

MAGNIFIQUE !!! Oh la la, _CHIENNE DE L'ANNE 2010_ !!! Oh oui alors !

Je ne viens pas souvent sur le site, car peu de temps, je suis très émue vraiment, c'est une chienne SUPERBE, une histoire
surprenante, une adoptante hors Norme.

----------


## MARTINE83



----------


## lakota03

limbutza a une copine qui comme elle s'est sauvée.....nous la recherchons depuis le 06mai....limbu ne m'en voudra si je parle d'elle sur son post,si elle le pouvait ,elle irait la chercher dora l'aveugle.......

http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-app...se-t283697.htm

----------


## Limbutza

Ben oui Lakota, nous sommes tous bien contrariés et inquiets de savoir Dora dans la nature. Très peu de témoignage pour signaler ma copine qui comme moi s'est sauvée de chez sa famille d'accueil. Et la Suisse c'est loin pour aider aux recherches et surtout à l'affichage.

Alors si vous connaissez du monde la bas, sur place, qui pourrait donner une heure ou deux de leur temps afin de placarder les affiches sur les lieux de passage les plus fréquentés....

Merci pour elle. Merci pour tous ceux qui sans relâche sillonne le canton de Fribourg.



*Limbutza*

----------


## cc2004

cela faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu le post de Limbutza (je suis inpardonable)
Elle est trop belle, elle est paisible heureuse.
Cela me touche beaucoup de la voir ainsi

----------


## jhon

Super ces photos Limbutza  ...

----------


## zaza21

Tout simplement magnifique

----------


## vidau.fabienne

petite dora    ::   ::    n a pas eu ta chance ma puce profite de vivre a fond ce que  tout les loulous de la terre 
meriterait de vivre , et puis a l occass    :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:   :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:   :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:   :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:   maman est super douée en plus    :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:

----------


## Limbutza

Ça fait un ptit bout de temps que je nai pas donné de mes nouvelles. Alors voilà, figurez-vous quil y a du nouveau à la maison. Moi je men serais bien passée. Moche mais moche le truc !! Du coup quand il est arrivé jai voulu lui sauter dessus,!! Alors la miss a fait les gros yeux et mis le chignon de travers. Me suis faite drôlement disputée, soit disant quil y a de la place pour tout le monde, patins couffins, je vous passe la leçon en règle. Après je nosais même plus le regarder. Jai cru que la miss ne maimait plus. Enfin le soir, jai quand même eu le droit aux câlins comme dhab ! Du coup jai regardé ce drôle de machin du coin de lil. Il bouge tout le temps, fait des galipettes à tout va, saute comme un kangourou. Pas facile pour moi de faire la sieste.

Ce matin je lui ai piqué son jouet préféré. Son mouton qui est presque aussi gros que lui. Je ne sais pas si vous allez le croire mais jai réussi à le prendre dans ma bouche. Et drôlement fière jai fait le tour de la maison sans le lâcher. 

La photo nest pas terrible mais le temps de sauter sur lappareil. 

[center:2u1qdqto]
L&#39;album de Limbutza[/center:2u1qdqto]

Ah oui joubliais de vous dire, le nouveau ptit frère sappelle Freddy, il a 3 mois et cest un chat. Même si on na pas oublié notre pauvre Charly..    ::   ::   Dailleurs la Miss a dit que ce nest pas demain la veille quil aura lautorisation de sortie celui-là. 

Pourtant nous les chiens ça nous ferait des vacances de le savoir sauter sur autre chose que nos papattes.  :bave: 

[center:2u1qdqto]
L&#39;album de Freddy[/center:2u1qdqto]

@ + les amis

*Limbutza*

----------


## vidau.fabienne

ben alors la limbutza  il est tout mimi pourtant l autre 4 pattes ,entre tete de canailles ca devrait le faire    :Embarrassment: k:  attends un peu qu il vienne te ronronner dans les oreilles et dormir dans ton panier , tu pourras pas resister    ::   pour le vol du mouton    :Embarrassment: k:   t es une sacré maline suis sure que pour t etre debrouillée comme 1 gde 1 mois  t as du t en servi de ta gueule et comme tu as pu   :lol2:   c est pas un mouton qui va faire sa loi ,  :lol2:  en peluche en plus , l a pas du trop pouvoir crier " a l aide "  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## vidau.fabienne

ho petard j ai compris apres que je pouvais aller voir les albums , le minou    ::   madre mia qué canaille , il est    :Embarrassment: k:  et son poil , on dirait toujours qu il fait le gros dos , adorable celle sur le cucul , les jambes ecartées a essayer de manger la souris   :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2: 
 pour limbutza celle avec le mouton droit devant son nez    :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:

----------


## jhon

Merci pour les news et les photos... SUPER

----------


## momo

jolie LIMBUTZA,ton album est trop beau 
Et toi joli petit FREDDY tu es trop choupinet 
Continuez à nous faire partager votre bonheur...c est super

----------


## Isabel31

Une peluche dans la gueule !!!     ::    Tu as raison d'être fière !    ::   Quel beau regard   :amour4: 
Freddy est magnifique   :amour3:

----------


## HYOKO

Limbutza est très fière d'avoir son mouton-trophée , elle est de plus en plus belle 
 à sa maman Miss.

----------


## anne06

en sacrée forme, la Miss !

----------


## zorkita

Que cela fait plaisir de voir Limbutza ainsi, elle revit, vraiment   , allez ma princesse, fais une petite place pour le nouveau bébé de la famille, et n'essaies pas de le manger... ça n'est pas un lapin,   ma belle.

Merci à ta maman pour continuer à nous donner de tes nouvelles

----------

La Miss, merci de raconter comme ça! A chaque fois c'est un vrai bonheur de lire des nouvelle de Limbutza.
Le petit nouveau a une bouille de canaille et je pense que les mois à venir vont être rock'n roll
Donc tout plein de belles histoires, joliement racontées à venir 
Caresses à tous les poilus de la maison

----------


## HYOKO

Ce n'est pas la Miss, c'est Limbutza elle-même qui raconte !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Quel superbe album
Vraiment vous êtes beaux tous les deux et vous allez faire une sacrée équipe  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## mamounette54

Maman, c'est moi Georgiana, je voulais te donner de mes nouvelles et te dire que ce soir je suis enfin dans ma maison rien qu'à moi, enfin avec deux matous, mais j'aime les chats.

Ma maman est super gentille et elle m'aime déjà beaucoup, en plus j'ai une grande soeur et puis il y a un super grand jardin, il paraît qu'il s'appelle Buttes Chaumont.

Maman, je te fais de gros bisous et puis un jour qui c'est nous nous reverrons peut être

bisous maman

----------


## vidau.fabienne

c est qui cette beauté    ::   ::   ::   :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:

----------


## vidau.fabienne

oups ca y est j avais perdu le fil la beauté je l avais pas reconnu sans son oeil depoilé ;j espere qu elle sera aussi heureuse que sa maman    ::   gd merci a sa fa qui doit etre bien triste apres 7 mois ensembles  :merci:  aux adoptants

----------


## mamounette54

la beauté c'est Georgiana la fille de Limbutza, arrivée en France en septembre 2009, elle a enfin trouvée sa famille définitive.

----------


## vidau.fabienne

oui oui    :Embarrassment: k:  j ai ete lire son histoire en tapant son nom dans rechercher , je le savais mais on voit passer tellement de loulous    ::

----------


## Limbutza

C'est une vraie bonne nouvelle que de savoir Georgiana enfin adoptée. Bonne route ma fille, les buttes chaumont sont superbes et ne manqueront pas de t'offrir de bonnes ballades. Et puis tu me ressembles tellement que tu ne pourras que rendre ta famille heureuse. Ton poil a bien repoussé, tu es la plus belle des filles. 

On va espérer que ton frère trouve aussi une bonne terre pour faire son bonheur. 

Ils sont tellement des z'amours ces chiens.  

*Limbutza*

----------


## HYOKO

Je vais souvent me promener aux Buttes Chaumont le samedi matin car j'habite dans le coin.Si je vois Georgina, je te le dirai aussitôt, petite Limbutza

----------


## vidau.fabienne

je squatte le post de la belle pour un sos  
 pour aider sapeur , je ne sais pas si le 76 et le 91 sont proches pour moi oui vu d en bas mais je n en sais  rien BESOIN D UNE CAGE TRAPPE POUR CETTE LOULOUTE MERCI 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/moins-d-une-semaine-pour-les-sauver-f72/morphy-5-ans-tres-beau-x-berger-allemand-rp-eutha-le-0907-t286081-120.htm
 A LA BELLE LIMBUTZA    ELLE COMPRENDRA CE SQUAT

----------


## vidau.fabienne

OUPS ERREUR DE LIEN MAIS SI QUELQU UN PEUT AIDER CE LOULOU C EST  TOUJOURS D ACTUALIT2

----------


## vidau.fabienne

http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-app...61.htm#6362246

----------


## vidau.fabienne

BESOIN CAGE TRAPPE POUR CETTE LOULOUTE DANS LE 76  
[tableborder=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0:1v6e7pw4][tr:1v6e7pw4][/tr:1v6e7pw4][tr:1v6e7pw4][td:1v6e7pw4]http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels-divers-f2/a-diffuser-au-maximum-lia-galgos-traumatisee-s-est-echapee-t289161.htm#6362246[/td:1v6e7pw4][/tr:1v6e7pw4][/table:1v6e7pw4]

----------


## sapeur

bonjour je viens vers vous, car nous cherchons activement une trappe pour une galgos sur le 76....

cela fait plus d'une semaine, qu'elle est dans la nature, et il est impossible de l'attrapper....

merci de me contacter

----------


## vidau.fabienne

hé ho ,   urgent y a quelqu un pour aider ou renseigner sapeur ;  urgent svp pour cette louloute
[tableborder=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0:2x229d0o][tr:2x229d0o][/tr:2x229d0o][tr:2x229d0o][td:2x229d0o]http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-app...61.htm#6362246http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels-divers-f2/a-diffuser-au-maximum-lia-galgos-traumatisee-s-est-echapee-t289161.htm#6362246[/td:2x229d0o][/tr:2x229d0o][/table:2x229d0o]

----------


## vidau.fabienne

besoin d une cage trappe pour la pepette

----------


## HYOKO

http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-app...61.htm#6362246

Je viens d'aller sur le post, LIA A ETE RECUPEREE dans une cage-trappe le 16 juillet

----------


## sapeur

oui quel bonheur d'ailleurs et quel soulagement

----------


## Coline54

Super (je n'avais plus les alertes)  est ce qu'elle va bien ? ou est elle ?
Caresses a elle et a Limbutza(je sais ma grande on a squatté ton post pardon)

----------


## kitchoupi

plus d'alerte depuis des mois, j'ai loupé plein de choses!

En tout cas, contente pour Limbutza, pour sa fifille Georgiana, et pour cette pauvre Lia qui a pu être récupérée!

Que d'émotions

----------


## kitchoupi

Quand il se passe une période un peu longue sans nouvelles, c'est plus fort que moi, je me fais des films...
Ne jamais poser de questions si on est pas sûr d'être prêt à entendre les réponses, j'ai trop peur de poser des questions, mais j'espère du fond du coeur que tout va bien pour toi Limbutza.

----------


## HYOKO

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  C'est pareil pour moi, j'aimerais bien avoir des nouvelles de petite Limbutza   ::

----------


## maruska

j'aimerais aussi en avoir! C'est toujours un très grand plaisir de lire la suite de son histoire!   ::   :amour:  :amour:

----------


## zorkita

Comment va "notre" belle demoiselle  :amour:  ?

----------


## kitchoupi

Limbutza??

Tout va bien?

----------


## Limbutza

Oups, mes amis, je vous ai un peu oublié    ::  

Mais oui tout va bien. D'ailleurs ne dit-on pas "pas de nouvelle, bonne nouvelle"

La vie s'écoule tranquillement. Cet été j'ai profité du jardin encore et encore. J'adore être dehors, la Miss met mon panier sur la terrasse au soleil. Alors là je ne vous raconte pas les sieste longue durée que je m'enfile. Entre deux je mène la vie dure aux petits rongeurs qui ne manquent pas de traverser MA pelouse. Samedi dernier j'en ai même attrapé une. La Miss n'était pas trop contente, la pauvre bestiole ne bougeait plus, sans doute assommée par mes assauts répétés. Ben je me suis faite disputer pour rien car à peine avais-je le dos tourné que la fourbe a ouvert un oeil puis deux. Du coup la Miss lui a dit "si j'étais toi je changerais de quartier". Elle ne lui a pas dit deux fois... Zou elle a filé. Et puis on a eu en garde deux chiennes qui venaient de Mayotte. Deux copines supplémentaires qui depuis on retrouvé leur maman. Freddy le chat qui grandit en taille mais pas en sagesse et qu'il faut supporter. Parait qu'il faut que jeunesse se passe ! Admettons !! Bref tout ça pour vous dire que j'ai mille occupations. Sans compter monter la garde à la grille, jouer avec mes copains les bergers allemands, les câlins, les belles nuits allongée sur MON fauteuil.

Vous me pardonnerez j'espère de vous avoir délaissés.

A bientôt. Et promis pas dans deux mois !

Bisous
*Limbutza*

----------


## HYOKO

:bisous2:  Merci petite Limbutza.
Demande à ta maman de te faire de belles petites photos pour qu'on puisse voir ta belle petite bouille.

----------


## kitchoupi

Ohhhh que oui qu'on te pardonne!!!

Surtout avec le bonheur que tu viens de nous donner encore une fois en lisant ton petit mot.

Toi aussi il faut que tu me pardonnes, parce que c'est plus fort que moi, même si on dit que pas de nouvelle est égal à bonne nouvelle, j'ai toujours tendance à imaginer le pire...

Donc si je te harcèle, ce n'est que pour cette raison là.

Merci Limbutza!

----------


## maruska

que du bonheur et de l'émotion de lire ces lignes petite Limbutza!! Longue vie de bonheur avec la miss!!

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## DomiLafon

C'était il y a tout juste un an aujourd'hui. Partant de Roumanie, Martine allait chercher à l'aéroport Limbutza, Pookie et Foxie. 

Limbutza qui sitôt arrivée dans sa FA prenait la fuite pour nous faire vivre pendant 29 jours une sacré saga. Des moments intenses ou tour à tour se sont mélés inquiétude, espoir, colère, courage, amitié, et puis cette fin si heureuse. 

Ma princesse veut vous remercier pour tous ces moments que beaucoup d'entre vous ont donné. Andrée, Chibi, Corinne, Martine, Béa, Grand Steph, Michèle, le personnel de l'aire d'autoroute et bien d'autres dont je n'ai plus le nom en tête mais qui ont tant donné jusqu'à venir la voir chez moi après la bataille.... A vous tous, qui avez pris sur vos loisirs, vos deniers et votre temps libre pour coller les affiches et marcher dans l'espoir de l'apercevoir même quand la météo était détestable, un grand merci. Sans celà rien n'aurait été possible pour retrouver celle qui devait devenir Ma fifille. 

Vous pouvez être contents, vous n'avez pas perdu votre temps. Si vous saviez comme elle dort bien maintenant sur son fauteuil face à la télé. 

Enfin je vous raconterai une année de vie commune le 19 novembre. Parce que là a commencé notre histoire à toutes deux.

Juste un petit mot, presque un présent.... maintenant en forêt ma Princesse cavale en liberté. Bon enfin la longe traine encore derrière elle mais elle revient au triple galop quand je l'appelle. C'est pas un beau cadeau d'anniversaire ça ?      ::   ::   ::

----------


## kitchoupi

Que d'émotion effectivement, c'était il y a un an, je ne respirai plus devant mon écran, j'avais l'impression de faire un arrêt cardiaque à chaque fois que le poste remontai...Et je sais que nous étions nombreux dans le cas...

Limbutza, je n'oublierai jamais ces moments.

Dominique, merci et bravo, perso, je ne connais pas de plus jolie victoire que celle-ci.

----------


## astings

Oh que oui on attendait avec angoisse les nouvelles de la belle. Et quel soulagement d'apprendre enfin l'heureux dénouement et la très belle histoire qui continue depuis maintenant un an. 
Merci de nous la faire partager.

----------


## maruska

nous avons tant "haleté", espéré, pleuré aussi  sur ce post,  en pensant qu'à moins d'un miracle, la situation devenait cruciale pour Limbutza! et nous voilà 1 an plus tard....la vie nous réserve parfois de bien belles choses!  encore à tous et toutes qui avaient contribué à ce sauvetage et aussi à vous qui faites en sorte de lui donner quotidiennent  une vie de princesse!

----------


## HYOKO

Alors vivement le 19 novembre pour avoir la suite des aventures de la Princesse chez sa maman   ::

----------


## zorkita

Limbutza est et restera dans nos coeurs une chienne très très spéciale    ::

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------

:amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::

----------


## cicoux22

Quelle aventure c'est vrai, déjà 1 an !
Je me souviens chaque fois que je suis venu avec Isa dans cete fameuse dernière ville ou elle avait été vue à marchée sous la pluie ou faire des tours en voiture ou attendre à un point precis dans la voiture ...
Et pui les affiche imprimées à la pelle et distribuée ou affichées partout !

Et ici (ou sur Mukitza) a attendre des nouvelles ..... des bonnes nouvelles !

Et enfin, la rencontre ensuite chez Domi encore avec Isa, le regard de Limbu encore si craintif à l'égard des humains et avant qu'on t'enlève cette fameuse dent qui te donnait, il faut bien le dire, une haleine "de phoque" !   ::  

Une aventure qui c'est bien terminée pour toi Limbu et pour Domi aussi, vous etes heureuses ensembles, ca se voit et c'est tout ce qu'on vous souhaite encore pendant toutes les longues années ensembles qui vous attendent ...

 ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

une magnifique louloute pour une histoire magnifique    :Embarrassment: k:  , il y a un an on vivait au rythme des aventures de la pépette , que de nuits a laisser le pc allumé pour voir au cas ou , vive la suite des aventures    :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

je viens de trouver un lien d un chien frax qui a ete blessé  , ce serait une bonne idée d envoyer une photo et un petit mot pour les encourager a garder frax dans le bataillon comme mascotte il y a une video des soins de frax sur daily motion mais je ne sais pas la mettre 
Le chien Frax  dont les téléspectateurs avaient pu suivre lentraînement lors dun reportage diffusé dans 30 Millions dAmis consacré au Raid, lunité délite de la Police nationale  a eu une partie de la mâchoire arrachée par un tir de fusil au cours dune mission.

Cest lors dune intervention à Evreux (27) que Frax  considéré comme le meilleur malinois de lunité du Raid (Recherche Assistance Intervention Dissuasion)  a été la cible dun forcené, qui a tiré à bout portant sur lanimal (12/10/10). Celui-ci perd les deux tiers de la mandibule inférieure, arrachée par le choc, et présente de multiples blessures au cou, aux épaules et aux pattes. Yannick, son maître, est lui grièvement blessé à la jambe.

Hospitalisé au Chuva (Centre hospitalier universitaire vétérinaire dAlfort) (94) depuis deux semaines, Frax va mieux et ses jours ne sont plus en danger. 

Alors que les médecins réfléchissent à léventualité dune chirurgie réparatrice dans le futur, ils ont dans lurgence, tenté  sans succès  de poser de multiples plaques métalliques pour soutenir ce quil restait de la mâchoire inférieure de lanimal. Mais Frax, dont les facultés de récupération surprennent les vétérinaires, a démontré au bout de quelques jours quil était tout à fait capable de salimenter seul malgré son handicap. Pas question donc de lui infliger une énième opération trop lourde, dans limmédiat. Le chien devrait bientôt rejoindre la base du Raid, située à Bièvres (91), et retrouver son maître-chien, lui aussi convalescent.

Au sein de lélite canine 

Cela fait maintenant quatre ans que les talents de Frax sont au service de lunité contre-terroriste de la Police nationale. Avec 11 congénères, il est membre de cette très prestigieuse section qui intervient dans les situations extrêmes où le danger est toujours présent : prise dotages, maîtrise de forcenés retranchés, recherche de substances explosives, etc. Un quotidien visionné par près de 2 millions de téléspectateurs lors dun reportage de lémission 30 Millions dAmis (13/06/10) au cours duquel notre équipe de journalistes avait suivi ces chiens exceptionnels et  leurs maîtres. 

Bien que Frax ne puisse plus partir en mission, les équipes du Raid souhaitent le garder à Bièvres. Leur objectif ? Quil devienne la mascotte de lunité. Un hommage mérité pour ce héros qui a fait montre dun courage et dune détermination sans faille. 

Lémission 30 Millions dAmis reviendra sur ce drame vécu par Frax et son maître Yannick, ainsi que sur le magnifique travail du centre hospitalier universitaire vétérinaire dAlfort, dimanche 28 novembre 2010 à 15h25 sur France 3.

----------


## vidau fabienne

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xffjpo ... from=embed

----------


## vidau fabienne

sur la video on voit bien qu il a la machoire comme la puce , j espere que lui aussi aura une future belle vie comme limbiutza en plus eces chiens sauvent nos vies quand il y a un probléme , une chance que le bataillon veuille le garder , pour frax comme pour limbutza , la vie qu ils auront maintenant ne doit etre que du bonheur , pour miss c est gagné    :Embarrassment: k:  pour frax ca le sera aussi j espere s il recupere  de ses autres blessures

----------


## astings

Merci Fabienne pour avoir mis cette histoire en evidence. je regatderais l'émission en novembre. Moi aussi j'espère qu'il aura une trés belle vie.

----------


## vidau fabienne

t as  vu sur la video il ressemble tellement a la puce de profil ,   ::   , je trouve genial qu ils aient voulu le garder ,ca nous change de ses " maitres chiens ou vigiles " qui les jettent , le raid c est vraiment " venir au secours des 2 pattes  apparemment leur coeur est aussi grand pour les 4 pattes

----------


## DomiLafon

Merci Fabienne pour ce témoignage. J'avoue que j'ai eu l'idée de trouver une chirurgie réparatrice pour Limbutza mais elle est si craintive que les soins et les manipulations post opératoires m'ont fait craindre qu'elle ne les supporte pas.

Ce que je peux dire c'est que ce handicap n'empêche pas d'avoir une vie quasi "normale". S'il reste un bout de machoire inférieure à Frax, rien ne dit qu'il ne pourra pas saisir d'objet dans sa bouche. Limbutza arrive bien à coincer certains jouets entre sa langue et la machoire supérieure.

Les chiens ont une grande capacité d'adaptation. J'espère que ce petit père continuera d'avoir un maitre partageant encore des moments de complicité. Car des chiens qui ont eu des entrainements quotifdiens déperissent quand ils n'ont plus rien à partager avec l'humain.

Je regarderai aussi le reportage que 30 millions d'amis va lui consacrer.

----------


## kitchoupi

Moi aussi je regarderai le reportage, sans aucun doute avec beaucoup d'émotion...

Et j'ai une petite question bêêêête, mais bêêêêête!! 

Est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas changer enfin le titre du poste de Limbutza???

Elle n'est plus perdue la princesse, et je touche du bois, ne le sera plus jamais!

Domi, vu ce que nous voyons régulièrement sur les photos que tu nous offres, il n'y avait strictement aucune raison de faire subir quoi que ce soit de plus à Limbutza, il me semble évident qu'elle est parfaitement à l'aise telle qu'elle est   :amour3:

----------


## DomiLafon

> Domi, vu ce que nous voyons régulièrement sur les photos que tu nous offres, il n'y avait strictement aucune raison de faire subir quoi que ce soit de plus à Limbutza, il me semble évident qu'elle est parfaitement à l'aise telle qu'elle est   :amour3:


Oui c'est bien mon avis. Ce n'est pas vital, et moi je la trouve très belle comme ça.

----------


## HYOKO

> Merci Fabienne pour ce témoignage. J'avoue que j'ai eu l'idée de trouver une chirurgie réparatrice pour Limbutza mais elle est si craintive que les soins et les manipulations post opératoires m'ont fait craindre qu'elle ne les supporte pas.
> 
> Ce que je peux dire c'est que ce handicap n'empêche pas d'avoir une vie quasi "normale". S'il reste un bout de machoire inférieure à Frax, rien ne dit qu'il ne pourra pas saisir d'objet dans sa bouche. Limbutza arrive bien à coincer certains jouets entre sa langue et la machoire supérieure.
> 
> Les chiens ont une grande capacité d'adaptation. J'espère que ce petit père continuera d'avoir un maitre partageant encore des moments de complicité. Car des chiens qui ont eu des entrainements quotifdiens déperissent quand ils n'ont plus rien à partager avec l'humain.
> 
> Je regarderai aussi le reportage que 30 millions d'amis va lui consacrer.



Fabienne a écrit que Frax rejoindra bientôt son maître à la base du RAID à Bièvres (91). 
Domi, pensez-vous que ce serait bien d'envoyer quelques photos et un petit récit de ce qui est arrivé à Limbutza ? Cela redonnerait sans doute le moral au RAID tout entier ?

----------


## vidau fabienne

j adorerai les voir ensembles    ::   se faire des bisous    ::   on peut rever non

----------


## vidau fabienne

le dimanche 28 nov ; le reportage sur frax , le loulou a la mandibule comme la belle   ::   et surtout  ne pas oublier les amis de limbutza , les pts chéris de lénuta la bas au froid , des photos sur ce post de l avancéee des box , mais beaucoup seront encore dehors cet hiver    ::  
http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... 305631.htm

----------


## valyelea

sur 30 millions d'amis ,ou une autre emission ?
MERCI

----------


## HYOKO

> sur 30 millions d'amis ,ou une autre emission ?
> MERCI


Sur "30 millions d'amis", le dimanche 28 novembre, France 3, à 15 H 25.   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## valyelea

merci je vais le programmer

----------


## Limbutza

Cest fait, la Miss et moi avons soufflé notre première bougie.  Bien sur quon na pas pu faire autrement que de passer en revue cette journée. Ben déjà lannée dernière nous avions une météo un peu plus agréable. Parce que ce matin, à 7 heures quand la Miss a ouvert les volets, jai fait demi tour,  illico-presto pour retourner sur mon fauteuil.  Cest sur que maintenant le brouillard et le froid je naime plus ça, mais alors plus ça du tout.  Cest dingue comme on shabitue au confort. Quand jy pense les nuits dehors ! Bon enfin cétait avant. 

Jen ramenais pas large il y a un an quand je suis arrivée dans la vie de la Miss. Me rappelle le premier dimanche quand les sorcières ont débarqué pour voir ma bobine de plus près. Cétait les rois mages en jupon ces 3 là mais version Mukitza : Corinne, Michèle et Martine. Elles avaient les bras chargés, la couverture du voyage, le harnais, les croquettes et surtout les gâteaux. Non non pas pour moi, pour elles les douceurs du palais. Elles avaient même apporté le Champagne ! Quand Michèle a posé par terre sur le carrelage un ptit bout du cake et que jai montré comment je faisais pour manger.  Tout le monde était très ému.

Et puis les jours suivants les visites de celles et ceux qui avaient tant cherché. Deux mois de promenades hygiéniques dans le jardin sans que la miss ne lâche la longe.  Petit à petit, au fil des jours je me suis dépliée, et jai décidé daimer tout le monde dans cette maison. Boubou le plus petit en taille (mais pas en sagesse). Ex Casanova, lui qui fanfaronnait devant toutes les femelles qui posaient les pattes à la maison, lui qui leur expliquait quelles navaient sans doute jamais fait connaissance avec un vrai mâââle suite à une tumeur non cancéreuse, couic les coucougnettes au mois de septembre. Fait moins le fier notBoubou maintenant     :Embarrassment: ops2:  . Jaime Koko le grand BA et Soria sa sur mais surtout Tim-Tim qui me fait ma toilette après chacun de mes repas. Depuis quelques semaines jai retrouvé aussi Happy qui vient de chez Lénuta. La Miss faut toujours quelle nous affuble de tous les noms de la terre. Happy, le pti THappy, le Thappynou. Moi cest Limbu, zaza. Avec cet épouvantable accent français ! Je ne mattarde pas sur le cas du Freddy-Freddo de chat    ::   . Il est infernal, nous prend pour des obstacles de jupping, une misère féline ! Et dire que la Miss ne veut pas le laisser sortir car elle a trop peur qui lui arrive la même chose quau pauvre Charly. Je préfère me taire, sinon je vais dire des bêtises.    :demon: 

Et Papy et Mamy, je ne vous en parle pas souvent.  La Miss me confie à eux quand elle part quelques jours. Cest Mamy qui gère mon emploi du temps parce que Papy lui soccupe de Soria. Pauvre Mamy, dès fois je ne veux pas manger chez elle. Même quune fois je nai pas mangé pendant 3 jours. Elle était tellement contrariée. Pauvre Mamy qui un jour que je venais en visite a voulu prendre ma laisse. Javais tellement peur que jai commencé à tirer dans lautre sens. La Miss a crié, quil ne fallait pas continuer de tendre ainsi la ficelle, que le collier allait sortir du cou Trop tard, et me voilà partie dans les maïs, en deux secondes jétais devenue invisible, même plus de collier même plus de laisse, plus rien et la Miss qui me court derrière en colère de ne pas avoir été comprise. Cest Soria qui ma retrouvée un peu plus loin. Elle a couru un sacré kilomètre la Miss avant de réussir à me prendre dans les bras. Puis nous sommes retournées chez Mamy. La pauvre pleurait, persuadée que cétait foutu et quon ne me retrouverait plus jamais.  On a resserré le collier, ce nest plus arrivé. Quand la Miss revient me chercher, Mamy fait son compte rendu. Du genre « Tu sais quand on lappelle, elle ne tourne même pas la tête » Alors la Miss lance un grand « Limbutza » et je la regarde tout de suite. Mamy se gratte la tête et elle dit « remarque que le Papy quand il lappelle, il lui dit Princesse et moi je lappelle Belle ». Cest sur ça naide pas !    :shock: 

Je pourrais aussi vous raconter les petites soirées câlins sur la banquette. Mais la Miss dit que cest notre secret, les petits mots damour murmurés dans loreille chuuut pas le droit de les répéter.  Alors jdis rien. 

Justement ça va être lheure des installations devant la télé. Boubou et moi avons chacun un fauteuil, les 3 BA ont chacun des paniers, le Thappynou lui a un panier plus la caisse de transport.  Le dernier cest Ithos, lui ne vient pas dans la salle, il a sa pièce. Il me fait peur, pourtant il nest pas méchant.  Mais quand je le vois, surtout avec son abat jour autour du cou, jai une vraie frousse à faire des cauchemars. Et la Miss ne veut pas que jai peur. Alors du coup pour compenser il a droit tous les soirs à son joujou à mâcher. 

Il y a aussi les ballades en forêt presque tous les jours. Bon comme je prenais de plus en plus de liberté la Miss a repris un peu de contrôle sur la longe. Cest surtout quun jour je me suis engagée dans les taillis alors que je nétais plus en vue. La grande ficelle sest emmêlée dans les broussailles et me voilà prisonnière. Plus possible de mextraire alors que jentendais bien ma Miss mappeler. Et bien cette fois là cest le Tim qui a montré le chemin. Elle rallait la Miss, cest sur il a fallu quelle enjambe les épines, les barbelés et le reste Du coup on ma acheté une belle clochette, laquelle est encore dans le tiroir. Parait quavant de refaire un essai de liberté, la dotation sur le collier sera  obligatoire.

Voilà les amis comment elle tourne ma petite vie maintenant.  Je vais quand même vous lâcher un truc. Le soir quand dans mon oreille la Miss me murmure que je suis la plus belle des Princesses quelle na jamais eu et que personne n'aura jamais (toujours simple la Miss    :fou:  ), ben moi la petite chienne que tout condamnait je vais vous dire, cest vraiment une grande revanche.

Trop belle la vie !    ::   ::   ::

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## maruska

ah que tu as eu de la chance de rencontrer "la miss", Limbutza... comme tu es aimée, choyée maintenant, quelle bonne famille tu as trouvé! Profites-en, sois heureuse avec tous tes copains.Longue vie de boneur avec la Miss!

----------


## Coline54

Merci pour les nouvelles de LA star, je suis heureuse qu'elle soit chez vous en plein bonheur   ::

----------


## astings

Aprés avoir tant tremblé pour toi ,ma belle, quel bonheur de lire le "train train" de ta merveilleuse vie. 
Belle et longue vie avec la miss.

----------


## vidau fabienne

:merci:  miss que dire de plus    :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:

----------


## valyelea

quel bonheur de lire cela   ::  
belle vie a vous    ::

----------

Ces nouvelles sont tellement belles!!! On sent tellement d'amour et de respect dans ce récit que c'est un hymne à l'adoption. Comme quoi quand on aime il n'y a jamais d'handicap 
Merci pour ce bonheur

----------


## HYOKO

Petite Limbutza, ton récit m'a encore fait pleurer de bonheur, mais c'est si bon   ::    continue encore et encore à nous raconter, ici on ne s'en lasse pas.  :bisous2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

je crois que c est aujordh ui que le reportage passe sur le loulou qui ressemble a limbutza apres avoir perdu une partie de sa mandibule 
Lémission 30 Millions dAmis reviendra sur ce drame vécu par Frax et son maître Yannick, ainsi que sur le magnifique travail du centre hospitalier universitaire vétérinaire dAlfort, dimanche 28 novembre 2010 à 15h25 sur France 3.

----------


## maruska

comme c'est gentil Fabienne de nous repréciser tout cela!

----------


## HYOKO

Tous à vos magnétos, car l'émission n'est pas rediffusée sur internet !

----------


## vidau fabienne

meme les rediffussées  j arrive pas a les voir ,un ami est passé avec son malamute j ai jamais reussi a la voir   ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

egalement au programme , riche et genereux 
En 2001, Michel, un homme extrêmement fortuné assiste à des violences perpétrées contre des animaux. Un événement qui va changer sa vie : il mettra désormais sa fortune et son temps à leur disposition.

PartagezFacebook Twitter MySpace Viadeo

----------


## vidau fabienne

dans 5 mn c est l heure  30 millions d amis

----------


## anniec

Mince, je l'ai ratée   :?

----------


## astings

Moi ,je m'étais mis un post-it mais 7 copains ont débarqué et on est allé manger dehors, alors je ne l'ai pas vu. Est que quelqu'un sait mettre un lien pour qu'on puisse la voir ?

----------


## vidau fabienne

je sais pas si on peut revoir les emissions moi j ai reussi a revoir 1 seule fois celle de teoleo le loulou handicapé de yann , frax est un bien beau loulou   ::    sacrement amoché quand meme   ::    mais il a éte bien soigné    :Embarrassment: k:  il a  encore moins de mandibule limbutza je crois mais il se debrouille bien et la c etait filmé tres peu de temps apres l accident  
le reportage du mr fortuné qui aide les animaux  m a beaucoup plu , c est en voyant des galgos en espagne qu il a été touché et qu il a décidé d aider les animaux , le 3 eme reportage sur les chiens peureux evidemment m a fait plaisir et un peu de peine , avec la chow chow , j avais l impression de voir ma petite olfie   ::   partie il y a 2 ans , la meme petite mére ,,    ::  
j ai lu une info qui m a fait plaisir , jc vandamme l acteur fantasque et completement " aware " recueille des loulous handicapés , il, leur consacre beaucoup de son argent apparemment    :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:  jc ,

----------


## DomiLafon

Merci Fabienne pour le résumé de l'émission. 

Je n'ai pas pu être devant télé à l'heure de la diffusion. Du coup j'ai écrit hier soir à 30 millions d'amis pour savoir comment se procurer le reportage.

----------


## zorkita

Il faut parfois attendre une semaine avant que l'émission soit mise sur leur site mais j'arrive toujours à la revoir.

----------


## HYOKO

Fabienne, j'ai pas vu le reportage sur JC Vandamme. C'était dans quelle émission ?

Sinon, le reportage sur Frax était très poignant. Il faudrait vraiment qu'il rencontre la petite Limbutza.   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

le passage dans l emission ou jc vandamme est avec ses loulous 
le lien  http://www.rtltvi.be/jcvd/
si ca devais pas passer tape dans google  " il etait une fois jc vandamme "  et lorsque tout s affiche sur jc tu prends  celui " il etait une fois jc vandamme ,, 
tu arrives sur une page , tu descends un peu et tu vois ecrit " adoptez marilou " et jc en photo avec elle 
tu descends , en dessous du texte en bleu il y a ecrit decouvrez "marilou  en video "et la tu tombes en principe sur  le passage ou il est question des animaux

----------


## HYOKO

:merci:   J'y vais tout de suite  :bisous2:

----------


## HYOKO

http://www.rtltvi.be/jcvd/

Ton lien fonctionne parfaitement    :Embarrassment: k:    Chapeau bas Monsieur Vandamme   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

un autre lien peut etre plus direct 
http://video.rtltvi.be/video/224164.aspx

----------


## vidau fabienne

t as vu comme ils sont contents de le voir  les loulous    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## HYOKO

Oui, ça réchauffe le coeur des scènes comme ça  :amour3:

----------


## HYOKO

> Il faut parfois attendre une semaine avant que l'émission soit mise sur leur site mais j'arrive toujours à la revoir.


Sur le site de 30 millions d'amis, ainsi que sur le site de FR3, je ne vois nulle part de rediffusions de l'émission   ::    Je ne sais donc pas comment vous arrivez à revoir les émissions passées.

----------


## DomiLafon

Je remercie une très bonne amie d'avoir réussi à trouver le reportage consacré à Frax.

*La convalescence de FRAX*

----------


## astings

Merci, grace à vous je peux voir le reportage que j'avais loupé.Je suis toujours étonnée par la faculté de récupération et d'adaptation qu'on les animaux. Mon petit york a eu une double fracture de la machoire il y a 12 jours ,il se retrouve avec des broches et plaques dans la machoire ,et bien, quatre jours aprés il dévorait sa gamelle (il devra manger mou tout le temps). Maintenant, nous avons chez nous un " Iron Canin".
Bises à Limbuza

----------


## vidau fabienne

SOS DANS LE 91 BESOIN DE GENS COMPETENTS  POUR CETTE PUCE 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t309702-pe ... 91#6816822

----------


## DomiLafon

Il semble que les recherches soient déjà bien organisées. Trop de monde peut être nocif. La chienne est peureuse, sans repère, il est important de ne pas brusquer les choses. 

Le mieux étant de demander aux gens qui la connaissent bien de se rendre sur place à l'endroit où elle est localisée.

Espérons pour la petite mère.

----------


## vidau fabienne

la dame qui s en est occupée est sur place avec une louloute , j espere mais autoroute et voie ferrée sont pas loin

----------


## vidau fabienne

un n au cas ou quelqu un la verrait merci apres je squatte plus 

voila le numero de sos animaux 78 qui c est occuppe de son adoption :01 39 55 26 68
on peut les joindre de 10 h a 12 h et de 14h a 17 h 30 

 :merci:  limbutza

----------


## vidau fabienne

une bonne nouvelle la petite crotte a ete rattrapée a l instant    :Embarrassment: k:   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

1 an deja

----------


## HYOKO

> une bonne nouvelle la petite crotte a ete rattrapée a l instant   k:


Tu as remarqué Fabienne," la petite crotte" a fugué dans le 91, comme Limbutza il y a un an...... Je ne sais pas ce qu'elles ont les louloutes dans ce coin-là, il y a quelque chose de bizarre   :grattgratt:

----------


## vidau fabienne

ben oui il y a aussi une pte mére dans le 24 le jour de son adoption qui est partie , ces ptes méres connaissent rien , je sais pas c est un peu l affolement je pense que pour des deplacements covoiturages etc un pt traitement contre l anxiéte comme le pvb sedatif nerveux peut etre un bon compromis ca detresse etc , bon allez corvées cadeaux un pt aller retour  au casa d a coté  :lol2:

----------


## Nicole61

:amour3:

----------


## HYOKO

Bonne année petite Limbutza, plein de câlinoux pour toi et ta famille à 2 et 4 pattes  :bisous2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

un gros    a la pépette , on voudrait des    pour le plaisir

----------


## HYOKO

Je viens d'envoyer un MP à Limbutza, car elle ne s'est pas connectée sur son post depuis le 19 novembre.

----------


## Limbutza

Oups les amis, c'est vrai que le temps passe vite. 

Je vais très très bien, soyez rassurés. Il faut croire que je n'ai plus tellement de choses nouvelles à vous dire. Ma vie s'écoule tranquillement sauf quand ma Miss 2 pattes ramène des petits nouveaux à la maison. Il faut se pousser un peu. Mais pas de problème du moment que j'ai mon fauteuil pour le dodo, mon p'tit calin du soir... ça roule !

Merci à vous de continuer à vous intéresser à moi. Ce fan club fait chaud à mon p'tit coeur. 

Je vous    ::   ::   ::  

*Limbutza*

----------


## kitchoupi

C'est super comme ça, moi je suis ravie que tu n'aies rien à raconter, c'est juste que tout va bien, et je suis persuadée que le train train te va à ravir! (même si ici, on te lirait bien chaque jour    ::   )

 :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::  

 :merci:

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## HYOKO

Gros bisous petite Limbutza, ton fan club te fait des milliards de câlinous  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## nathal

Pas de nouvelles , bonnes nouvelles, c'est ce que l'on dit. Nous ne t'avons pas oublié   :amour:  Contente que tout aille pour le mieux. A très bientôt pour des photos.

----------


## vidau fabienne

pas oubliée la belle moi non plus c est pour ca que je demande des nouvelles , les histoires d amour caq fait du bien

----------


## maruska

Limbutza, moi non plus je ne t'ai pas oubliée! tu nous as donné tant d'émotions, toute heureuse de voir que tout va bien pour toi!

----------


## evemarine

Très heureuse, je n'ai pas oublié la belle non plus.   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## astings

Personne ne peut oublier la belle limbuza .Elle nous a fait vivre tellement d'angoisse. Calins la puce et laisse toi vivre.

----------


## MALIN

*Je viens de découvrir ce merveilleux post grace à Candynet...La jolie Limbutza me donne de l'espoir*  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## momo

Moi aussi je pense trés souvent à toi jolie puce   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

le fan club aimerait bien une photo, même sur ton dodo

----------


## kitchoupi

> Moi aussi je pense trés souvent à toi jolie puce


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## kitchoupi

Hey miss, tu viens nous faire un petit coucou sur le nouveau forum?

----------


## Limbutza

Voilà voilà j'arrive !!

Et justement je reviens d'un chouette week-end. 5 jours dans le Jura. Mais alors qu'est ce qu'on a eu chaud ! Heureusement le terrain de camping... (et oui j'ai campé), était au bord de la rivière alors on a fait piscine tous les jours. Ma Miss était très fière de moi car je me suis conduite comme une grande, même pas peur quand les gens passaient à proximité. J'étais trop heureuse, toujours dehors, la porte de la voiture grande ouverte pour que je fasse ma sieste. Un coup la ballade, un coup la baignade, un coup la sieste. Je serai bien restée encore ! Bon maintenant place aux photos, 

[center:11xc07m8]*La c&#39;est le Koko... d&#39;habitude il fait le tour dès qu&#39;il y a une flaque d&#39;eau.
Il n&#39;aime pas se mouiller les pattes.
C&#39;est dire s&#39;il avait chaud le vieux pèpère !*


*Ça c&#39;est le copain qui était venu avec nous.
Un champion de natation.*




*Et là c&#39;est moi. J&#39;étais trop heureuse !* 








*Un petit paysage. Quand je vous dis que c&#39;est beau*  


 ::   ::   :: 

@+ les copains
*Limbutza*[/center:11xc07m8]

----------


## Lili03

*MAGNIFIQUE* quelle plaisir de la voir s'ébattre dans l'eau avec ses copains   ::

----------


## mamounette54

Lénuta avec Georgiana (fille de Limbutza ) le 18 juin en France lors de notre journée retrouvailles

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oh ces photos Trop belles
Les chiens heureux, les paysages
Quelle vision magnifique  ::   ::  
Lenuta doit avoir du coeur pour continuer son oeuvre auprès de ces pauvres chiens de son refuge
Toujours aussi belle limbutza

----------


## vidau fabienne

la dame aux cheveux rouges c est lénuta   ::  comme elle est toute belle , on la reconnait pas , elle etait en france ou j ai rien compris , 
 pour le jura je confirme c est superbe mon ami habite lons le saunier mais il y a autour des coins superbes
 quand aux loulous que dire  ils sont 1000 fois plus beaux que tout le reste surtout la pépette pour qui   on a tant et tant de fois  diffusé 
que du bonheur  de voir ca  merci  ::

----------


## kitchoupi

Alors là, Limbutza   ::  qui revient avec des photos magnifiques et des super nouvelles comme toujours, 
+ un gros coucou de sa fifille Geogiana   ::  avec leur protectrice commune Lénuta  ::  , trop génial!

Merci beaucoup à toutes!   ::

----------


## Limbutza

> ... le 18 juin en France lors de notre journée retrouvailles


Dommage, j'aurai bien aimé rencontrer Lénuta et lui amener la Princesse Limbutza..
*Dominique
*

----------


## momo

Du pur bonheur ces jolies photos  ::   ::   ::  
LIMBUTZA toujours aussi jolie!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oh oui quel dommage que vous n'ayiez pas pu vous rencontrez

----------


## r'is27

Merci pour les superbes photos, quel plaisir de voir Limbutza aussi resplendissante de bonheur entourée de magnifiques copains.
Georgiana est tout le portrait de sa mère vraiment deux pures beautés et le bonheur leur va si bien

----------


## maruska

quelles merveilleuses photos (sujets et paysages)! Comme cela fait plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles de Limbutza et de ses magnifiques copains! Un moment de bonheur de la voir si heureuse! Merci pour elle.  ::   ::

----------


## mamounette54

http://archeternite.forumactif.net/t564 ... rouvailles

----------


## vidau fabienne

une famille pour ce pt roumain , besoin de soins 
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=330884&p=7338190#p7338190

----------


## kitchoupi

> http://archeternite.forumactif.net/t5644-journee-retrouvailles-le-18-juin-avec-lenuta-et-tina?highlight=retrouvailles


Je suis allée voir ce lien...Beaucoup pleuré...Grosse émotion, vraiment.
En plus j'ai eu le plaisir de revoit Tina, qui m'a ramené ma petite Cnopca de Moldavie.
Merci pour ce grand moment   ::

----------


## MARTINE83

comment va tite cherie?

----------


## kitchoupi

> comment va tite cherie?


Des nouvelles toutes fraîches accompagnées de photos magnifiques sont sur la page juste avant celle-ci   ::

----------


## Limbutza

Merci kitchoupi !!

----------


## HYOKO

Quel plaisir de te retrouver petite Limbutza  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Limbutza

Merci à tous. C'est toujours un plaisir de donner des nouvelles aux amis de la Princesse Limbutza !

----------


## sirev59

quel bonheur que de voir ces photos de la belle "fugueuse"

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## Limbutza

Hier la Miss a été rendre une petite visite à sa famille du côté de Fontainebleau. Koko et moi étions de la partie. 

Les bords de Seine.... hum, hum, une sacré belle ballade !!

----------


## momo

Vous etes magnifiques tous les deux  ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Quelle belle vie tu t'aies choisi

----------


## armance

Et maintenant le château de Fontainebleau plus rien ne les arrêtera ! 
Quelles beautés !!
Merci pour les news j'en connais au loin qui doivent être bien ravies ...!  ::

----------


## sirev59

ce sont des chiens voyageurs lol !!!!

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Très belle photo, très joli cadre et surtout de superbes poilus   ::  

Elle en aura épaté pas mal cette petite Limbutza !!! Quel courage, quelle force, quelles ressources elle a en elle et surtout quelle magnifique leçon elle nous a donnée   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

la pépette a un peu grossie ca lui va trop bien  et l autre pépere quelle beauté , vraiment ma petite louloute  tu en aurais loupé des belles choses si des gens ne s etaient pas acharnés a te chercher partout ,  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## HYOKO

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Limbutza

Eh les copains, copines... vous savez quoi ? Ben ça fait tout juste deux ans dans moins d'une heure que la Miss et moi, on vit ensemble. Ce matin cette folle-furieuse m'a sautée dessus alors que je dormais pour me dire "bon anniv ma princesse". Pff ça pressait pas, moi le matin j'aime bien les grasses matinées sur MON fauteuil. Bref, passons ! Et puis j'ai eu mon K-DO, le nonosss des familles ! Les autres de la tribu ont regardé, mais là j'ai tout de suite mis les choses au clair en leur lançant le sourire qui tue. On touche pas, c'est à moi. Nan mais !! 
Qu'est ce que je pourrais vous dire ?? Que je fais de grandes ballades avec le Wolf et la Soria, si seulement la Miss me lâchait un peu je pourrais courir derrière le gibier avec eux. Je suis comme le riz, incollable pour sentir les bestioles. Tant et si bien que dès que je me mets sur mes pattes arrière, les deux autres ratissent le secteur immédiatement. Je joue le boute-en-train en quelque sorte. Que je mange comme une ogresse, même que pour me sentir les côtes, faut être expert ! Que j'adore les siestes au soleil, que j'aime mes potes de la maison, ma Miss... enfin rien que du normal pour un petit chien comme moi ! 
 ::  ::  ::  :: 

*Mon K-DO rien qu'à moi !!*


*Alors elle est pas belle la vie ???*

----------


## anniec

Génial ! Merci pour ces excellentes nouvelles.
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## ginette

du bonheur à l'état pur............. ::  ::  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

bon anniversaire princesse , encore pleins de nonoss  ::  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## mamounette54

Farouk est le petit-fils de Limbutza



" Je me souviens de chaque instant passé auprès de vous mes amis."

Les moindres recoins et cachettes du refuge, la bonne odeur des os qui viennent d’être livrés, la douceur de ma maman Anouska et la force de mon papa Georgica  , la chaleur de mes frères et sœurs, la voix de notre bonne fée Lenuta, je me souviens de tout…. 

Comme si j’étais encore parmi vous….

Croisé ratier, je suis né le 20 aout 2010, là bas en Roumanie, au refuge de Lenuta.

Je n’ai rien connu d’autre que la vie au refuge, avec vous mes amis de toutes races et de tous quartiers, mes compagnons de galère.

Je n’aurais pas eu le temps de connaitre le bonheur que procure une vie de famille. 

Pouvoir poser mes pattes dans ce que vous appeler, vous bipèdes, de la pelouse, aboyer après les feuilles qui virevoltent, courir dans le vent et heureux de revenir vers vous, mes maitres, lorsque vous m’appelez….

Avoir chaque jour des repas appétissants, sans me préoccuper de savoir si demain il y aura assez de nourriture pour tout le monde, jouer au ballon avec mon jeune compagnon à deux pattes, avoir un panier douillet, dans un coin de votre maison, de NOTRE maison.

Non…. Je n’en aurais pas eu le temps.

J’ai pourtant été un brave chien tout au long de ma courte existence, sociable avec mes compagnons de fortune, ainsi qu’avec les quelques humains qui venaient au refuge, leur réclamant des caresses.

Mon seul tort, être né dans ce pays où la loi vient d’être votée, où les massacres de chiens ne font que commencer, être né là bas, en Roumanie.

Il ne fait pas bon être un chien dans ce pays.

Cette journée du 11 décembre paraissait commencer comme celle de la veille. Je ne savais pas, à ce moment là, que je vivais mes derniers moments.

Je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe, le ton monte entre Costica notre gardien et un paysan, puis, ce dernier pointe son fusil vers lui, puis vers moi.

D’un seul coup, un bruit sourd, je saigne, j’ai mal, j’ai froid….

Tout le monde s’agite.  On me met dans la voiture puis on roule, longtemps.

J’arrive finalement dans un endroit ou des gens s’affairent autours de moi, me désinfectent, me soignent.

Il parait que j’ai été courageux jusqu’au bout, léchant la main de celui qui s’occupait de moi.

J’ai essayé d’être fort, encore plus fort, mais c’était trop dur.

Se laisser aller, tout doucement fermer ses yeux, sentir le sommeil nous emporter c’est fou comme ça peu faire du bien.

J’ai prié pour que tout s’arrête… 

Le 20 Aout 2010, par une belle journée d’été, j’ai ouvert les yeux

Le 13 Décembre 2011, par une rude journée d’hiver, j’ai fermé les yeux.

" Je m'appelais FAROUK "
[/size]
_Texte de Snowangel/Dorothée_

----------


## momo

Quelle tristesse pour toi petit FAROUCK

----------


## kitchoupi

C'est affreux, je n'ai pas de mots, submergée par une immense tristesse, une immense colère, un immense sentiment d'impuissance.

C'est horrible, et je veux croire, je VEUX LE CROIRE, qu'il y aura un jour une justice, un retour de manivelle, que j'espère extrêmement violent.

Je suis pleine de haine ce soir, devant ce petit chien qui n'a pas eu la chance de sortir de cette vie, devant tous les autres aussi.

----------


## vidau fabienne

:: je venais sur le post de limbutza et je trouve cette triste nouvelle , repose en paix pt loup 
  je venais donc pour voir pour voir si quelqu un pouvait donner des conseils pour un loulou 3 pattes(amputation suite a un tir de son maitre sur lui )comme farouk sauf qu il a "juste" perdu sa patte  impossible a attraper pour l instant il reste aux alentours mais il est hyper traumatisé par l homme , adopté par les gens le vendredi il a tiré trop fort sur la laisse le mardi je crois , il est donc en goguette a priori toujours avec sa laisse a enrouleur dans les garrigues au pied du ventoux , en plus ici ils annoncent jusqu a 30 , j ai vu que le chien de jaspée s etait fait piqué par une vipére vers la bretagne , j aimerai vraiment qu on puisse leur donner des idées , une partie de ce qu on sait a ete fait ou dit ( quand a la spa ) ::  :: ils previendront s il revient au refuge  super !! je mets le lien si des idées merci , les gens veulent le garder meme si le loulou se faisait encore pipi ou caca de peur des qu on l approchait avant qu il s echappe  merci a vous http://www.chien-perdu.org/40562-chien-perdu-a-mazan

----------


## vidau fabienne

et bien sur un gros calinou a la belle miss rescue 2010!!si on avait de nouvelles photos ce serait top , sur qu il y a des pts nouveaux qui connaissent pas la pte mére  ::

----------


## zorkita

Comment va la Belle Limbutza?

----------


## VeraIDF

Comment va Limbutza aujourd'hui ? Les dernières photos et commentaires associés m'ont fait vraiment plaisir !!!!!
Par contre, je suis très triste et horrifiée par ce qu'il se passe en Roumanie et surtout pour ce p'tit Farouk qui n'avait déjà pas eu une vie douce. Repose en paix p'tit Farouk !

----------


## VeraIDF

Je viens de voir quelques photos magnifiques de toi, Limbutza.
Tu es belle, j'adore toutes ces photos y compris celles avec tes amis chiens et chat.

----------


## Limbutza

Aujourd'hui je fête mes 3 ans... enfin mes 3 ans de vie commune avec ma Miss.  ::  
Même que ce matin j'ai fait la fofolle dans le jardin, ce qui a beaucoup amusé la Miss. Quand je sautille façon cabris, ça la fait rigoler... et ça déclenche l'invitation aux cavalcades avec les copains. Bref ça marche toujours bien ma petite vie. Avec nos joies et nos peines puisque notre Koko a rejoint les étoiles au lendemain de son 11ème anniversaire. Lui qui a tant materné tous ceux qui sont arrivés à la maison, a tiré sa révérence brutalement en mai. Du coup il y a eu redistribution des rôles, c'est le Tim maintenant qui joue les chefs de la colonie des petits. A vrai dire moi je n'ai de problème avec aucun des chiens de la maison. Pas comme ces couillons de bergers allemands garçons que la miss est obligée de séparer pour cause de guerre des chefs. Enfin c'est comme ça. Moi j'avoue que dehors, quand on se promène, je ne suis pas toujours gentille avec les congénères que je ne connais pas. Alors la Miss me rappelle que c'est d'autant plus stupide qu'avec une moitié de machoire je me tire une balle dans le pied... enfin ses expressions, va comprendre ! Que si je tombe sur un grognon.... patati patata... Elle râle la Miss quand je fais ça... pô grave, elle râle souvent.  :: 
Bon enfin rien de bien nouveau depuis l'année dernière. Mon fauteuil le soir, après la grosse ballade c'est que du bonheur. D'ailleurs ça va être l'heure de notre tour, ils tournicotent les copains, prêts à partir.
Ah si, je vais vous confier un scoop. Une jeune écrivaine s'est interessée à mon histoire et du coup je vais faire les honneurs de la publication. Moi j'ai dit OK, j'ai juste demandé qu'on n'oublie pas de citer Mukitza. Je lui dois bien ça puisque c'est elle qui m'a offert cette 2ème vie. 
Voilà les copains, je vous laisse et vous fais des léchouilles...  ::

----------


## astings

Continue ta belle vie bien méritée ma jolie.

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh un pt livre sur ta vie , on en a toute un peu parlé quand ton histoire de fugue s est si bien finie , on disait meme que ca meriterait un  un film , sois heureuse encore et longtemps oui et pour l histoire de te tirer une balle dans le pied , maman a raison , ecoute la bien bises

----------


## anniec

::

----------


## Limbutza

*La dernière photo de Koko et Limbutza en ballade du côté de Fontainebleau*

----------


## ginette

::  ::

----------


## anniec

Ils sont très mignons  ::

----------


## astings

:: ils sont très magnifiques  ::

----------


## Farley

quelle beauté

----------


## selwinou

Des nouvelles de la belle ?

----------


## Kyt's

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles ?

----------

